# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  رقائق قلبية بعد صلاة التراويح ---- يوميا فى رمضان

## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
كيف تعيش رمضان؟(*)
محمد حسين يعقوب
(1)

أيها الأحبة في الله ..
كيف يعيش المسلم يومًا من أيام رمضان؟
ولكي نعيش رمضان كما ينبغي ونصنع فيه صناعة الرجال، فلابد من السير على الخطوط الرئيسية الآتية:
أولًا: تحديد الأهداف:
أيها الأخوة، إننا بحاجة إلى تحديد الأهداف التي ندخل بها رمضان، ثم رسم الطريق لتحقيق هذه الأهداف، ثم وضع خطة للتقويم  .. تقويم العمل، ثم متابعة تحصيل الثمار.
 إن الناس اليوم إذا أراد أحدهم  أن يقوم بمشروع يستثمر فيه أمواله؛ فإنه   قبل كل شيء لا بد أن يقوم بعمل  دراسة جدوى، وقبل أن يجتمع المجتمعون في أي   اجتماع ذي شأن لا بد أن يضعوا  برنامج عمل   أو جدول أعمال، هذا في عرف  أهل الدنيا، هذا أصل عندهم، أفلا يكون هذا   أصلًا عند أهل الآخرة، لا سيما  وهم يطلبون أعلى شيء وهو الجنة؟!، فهم بهذا   أولى.

نعم  والله: أهل الآخرة أحق أن يقوموا  بعمل  دراسة جدوى لصيام رمضان، هل ستكون  له نتيجة حقيقية، هل سيكون له ثمرة   فعلية، وما المطلوب أن أعمله لكي تأتي  الثمرة المرجوة .. إن من يريد تقويم   عمله؛ ينظر في ثمرته أولًا بأول، إذًا  فلابد أن نقف   في كل ليلة من رمضان مع  أنفسنا لننظر، ولأن لله في كل ليلة عتقاء من   النار؛ فلابد أن يكون في كل  ليلة وقفة: هل أنا في هذا اليوم كنت ممن   أُعتَق، وماذا أفعل لأتدارك ما  فات من عتق ومغفرة، اللَّهم أعتق رقابنا من   النار يا رب ..
أيها الإخوة، لكي تعتق رقابنا من النار، فلابد من تحديد الأهداف، لا بد من    رسم خطة العمل، ووضع الوسيلة للوصول إلى هذه الأهداف، ووضع نموذج لتقويم    العمل وتحصيل الثمار، وأولًا إليكم الأهداف:
الهدف الأول: تشوق القلب للرحمة:
لا بد أن تهدف لأن ينال قلبك رحمةُ الله، ولابد أن يسمو، ويتمنى، ويرجو، ويحب، ويأمل أن ينال من الله رحمة كما قال النبي - 

صلى   الله عليه وسلم -: "لن يدخل أحدكم  الجنة عمله"، قالوا: ولا أنت يا رسول   الله؟، قال: "ولا أنا، إلا أن  يتغمدني الله برحمته" (1)، سبحان الله!!، حتى   رسول الله - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - الذي هو رسول الله .. حبيب الله ..  إمام  الخلق .. وحبيب الحق محمَّد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لن يدخل الجنة إلا برحمة الله.
إذًا فأنت محتاج لأن تُرحم، وعندما ينزعج قلبك لطلب الرحمة؛ هنا ستنزل عليك -إن شاء الله- رحمة الله، وخصوصًا أن لله في كل    ليلة من رمضان رحمات يختص بها من يشاء من عباده، قال تعالى: {إِنَّ   هَذِهِ  تَذْكِرَةٌ فَمَنْ شَاءَ اتَّخَذَ إِلَى رَبِّهِ سَبِيلًا (29)   وَمَا  تَشَاءُونَ إِلَّا أَنْ يَشَاءَ الله إِنَّ اللهَ كَانَ عَلِيمًا   حَكِيمًا  (30) يُدْخِلُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ في رَحْمَتِهِ وَالظَّالِمِينَ   أَعَدَّ لَهُمْ  عَذَابًا أَلِيمًا} [الإنسان:29 - 31].
الهدف الثاني: استحضار نية المغفرة للذنوب المتقدمة والمتأخرة:

قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "من صام رمضان إيمانًا واحتسابًا غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه" (2)، هذا الحديث يحتاج إلى وقفة.
ينبغي أن تنتبه لتلاحظ أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - اشترط أن تصوم إيمانًا واحتسابًا، فهل أنت تصوم إيمانًا واحتسابًا؟!
هل تعرف بدايةً ما معنى إيمانًا واحتسابًا؟، لعلك تصوم كما يصوم الناس فتمتنع عن الأكل والشرب والجماع من الفجر حتى المغرب، إذا أذن المغرب تفطر وإذا أذن الفجر تمسك "أتوماتيكيا"، أين النية؟!، أين الاحتساب؟!
إن من العجيب أن تجد بعض الناس يتساءل، هل لا بد أن تنوي لصيام رمضان؟، أقول: نعم، لا بد أن تُبَيِّتَ النية، قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "من لم يبيِّتَ الصيامَ من الليل فلا صيامَ له" (3)، لا بد من النية.
دعك من هذه الآلية في الحياة، قد يقال: سمعت بعض الناس يقولون: السحور نية، أقول لك: نحن لا نأمرك أن تقول: نويت 

أصوم يومًا من أيام رمضان فرضًا عليَّ لله العلي العظيم، هذا بدعة، لكن الذي أريده: أن يستحضر قلبك أنك ستصوم لله.
لماذا؟؛ إيمانًا: يعني استسلامًا للملك سبحانه وتعالى؛ يا رب، أمرتني أن أصوم فصمت.
واحتسابًا: أن تحتسب الأجر عند الله.
وقد أوقعتني هذه المسألة في حيرة مدة من الزمان، واستشرت فيها كثيرًا من المشايخ وهي: هل الاحتساب شرط لحصول الأجر؟،    أي لو أن رجلًا جلس في المسجد دون أن يستحضر نية الاعتكاف ونزول الرحمة    وغير ذلك من النوايا؛ فهل هذا ليس له أجر؟، والراجح أنه ليس له أجر؛ لقول    النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "إنما الأعمال بالنيات، وإنما لكل امرئ  ما   نوى" (4)، وهذا لم ينو شيئًا فليس له شيء.
فلابد أن تستحضر في كل عمل نية الاحتساب والاستسلام لأمر الله.

يا  رب، تركت هذا لأجلك؛ لأحتسب عندك  الأجر  .. عندما تغمرك هذه النية وتملأ  قلبك؛ حينها تحصل على الأجر، لذلك لا  بد  من استحضار نية المغفرة للذنوب  المتقدمة والمتأخرة، كي يغفر لك، وهذا  إن  دل على شيء فإنما يدل على أنك  مطالب أنيكون قلبك يقظًا دائمًا متحفزًا سميعًا مجيبًا لأوامر الشرع.
الهدف الثالث: سمو الروح للعتق من النار:
لا بد من استشعار معنى العتق، أن تستشعر أنك قد تكون فعلًا من أهل النار.
* تصدَّقَ يونس بن عبيد يوم أضحى بلحم كثير ثم قال لغلامه:
والله ما أراه يتقبل مني شيئًا؛ وإني والله أخشى أن أكون من أهل النار.
قال الإِمام الذهبي في السير: كل من لم يخشَ أن يكون من أهل النار؛ فهو مغرور قد أَمِن مكر الله به.
فلا تأمن من أخي مكر الله وخصوصًا أنك كثير المكر واحذر أن تكون من أهل النار وأنت لا تشعر.
ولابد للتخلص من هذا أن تعتق رقبتك من النار، فإذا كان لله في كل ليلة من رمضان عتقاء من النار، فما أشد خسارتك إذا 

مرت   عليك ليلة واحدة من رمضان ولم تعتق،  وإذا علمت خطر النار وشدة حرها، وشدة   عذابها , لهان عندك أن تقدم الأعمال  الصالحات لكي تكون سببًا لعتقك منها؛   لو عرفت النار وأدركت خطرها وعرفت  أن أمامك فرصة للعتق منها؛ لبذلت  الغالي والنفيس للحصول على هذا العتق، ولصار هذا الأمر همك طيلة الشهر، اللَّهم أعتق رقابنا من النار يا رب.
***************************
(1) متفق عليه، البخاري (5349)، مسلم (2816).
(2) متفق عليه، البخاري (38)، مسلم (760).
(3) أخرجه البيهقي (4/ 202)، وصححه الألباني (6535) في "صحيح الجامع".
(4) أخرجه البخاري (1)، ومسلم (1907).
(*)أسرار المحبين في رمضان - محمد حسين يعقوب

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
كيف تعيش رمضان؟
مجمد حسين يعقوب
(2)

أيها الأحبة في الله ..
الهدف الرابع: سمو الروح للارتفاع عن كثافة المادة وهم الفرج والبطن:
يقول ابن القيم في كتاب "زاد المعاد" في الطب النبوي: "إن الصوم جُنَّةٌ من    أدواء الروح والقلب والجسد، وجنة يعني وقاية"، فلذلك لا بد أن تنوي    بالصيام أن يشفى قلبك من حب الدنيا، وتجعل ذلك هدفًا لك في الصيام، وتتسامى    روحك عن هم البطن والفرج .. عن الطين .. عن الأرض .. عن غذاء الجسم ..
الهدف الخامس: إقامة حاكمية الله على النفس:
إن الإنسان في حياته العادية يعيش في غفلة شديدة غالبًا، يتابع نفسه في كل ما تشتهيه: تطلب نفسه الطعام فيأكل، وتشتهي    الشراب فيشرب، وتنزع إلى الخروج فيخرج .. وهكذا ... فتستأسد النفس  وتطغى،   فإذا جاء رمضان ومنعها الإنسان ملذوذ مباحها؛ فينبغي على الإنسان  استشعار   هذا المعنى: إقامة حاكمية الله على النفس.
يعني: أن يُشْعِر نفسه أنها ليست الآمرة الناهية الطاغية المستولية، إنما هي أَمَةٌ مأمورة خادمة مطيعة منقادة للملك 


الكبير  سبحانه يقول: كُلْ ساعة كذا واترك   ساعة كذا فتسمع وتطيع وليس لها أن تخالف  .. إن استشعار هذا المعنى وإذاقة   النفس مرارة الذل والطاعة المطلقة لله  وأنها لا تطاع بل تطيع، وإنها يجب   عليها أن تستجيب لكل ما تؤمر به غاية  وهدف من رمضان وفرض صيامه ودوام ذلك   لمدة ثلاثين يومًا، وينبغي أن يرصد هذا  الهدف لنخرج به من هذا الشهر   الفضيل.
الهدف السادس: إقامة دستور الأخلاق:
قال بعضهم: الدين كله خلق، فمن زاد عليك في الخلق زاد عليك في الدين، وشهر    رمضان شهر التقوى .. شهر الأخلاق، قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -:    "الصوم جنة، فإذا كان يومُ صومِ أحدِكم؛ فلا يَرفُث، ولَا يَفْسُق، ولا    يَصْخَب، ولا يَجْهَل، وإن سابه أحد أو قاتله فليقل إني صائم" (1).
المحافظة على دستور أخلاق الإِسلام شهرًا كاملًا بألا يلفظ بلفظ يخالف    الشرع، وأن يتحكم في انفعالاته، ويتذكر دوما تلبسه بالعبادة بقوله لمن    قاتله: "إني صائم"، مدرسة تربوية عظيمة، نجعلها هدفًا نخرج به من رمضان.

الهدف السابع: التدريب على المداومة:
قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "أحب الأعمال إلى الله أدومها وإن    قل" (2)؛ ولذلك كان عمله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - دِيمة. إن آفة الأعمال    الانقطاع والاستحسار وترك العمل، وفي هذا الشهر تدريب النفس على أن تستمر    على العمل الصالح، فهذه ثلاثون يومًا صيامًا، وثلاثون ليلةً قيامًا؛ لتألف النفس العمل فتستمر عليه دائمًا.
هذه بعض الأهداف، وهناك حوالي خمسة وعشرين صنفًا من الأهداف، وإنما نختصر    اختصارًا، هذه هي الأهداف إخوتاه، فما هو الطريق لتحقيق هذه الأهداف؟
ثانيًا: الطريق لتحقيق الأهداف:
أيها الإخوة، لا بد من إعداد العدة، ويكون ذلك بما يلي:
* أولًا: تقليل ساعات النوم.

* ثانيًا: تقليل كمية أكل ما أمكن.
* ثالثًا: تقليل الكلام.
* رابعًا: تقليل الخلطة بالبشر.
يعني إجمالًا: التخلص من سموم القلب  الضارة.   إن البرنامج الذي سنضعه لتحصيل هذه الأهداف لن يستطيع أن يقوم به  من  ينام  في الليلة عشر ساعات أو ثمان ساعات أو ست في رمضان، إنما يكفيك في   رمضان  أن تنام أربع ساعات، وأنا وأنت نعرف أن كثيرًا من أهل الدنيا ينامون   أقل  من ذلك، سل أي طالب في الثانوية العامة كم ساعةً ينامها أيام   الامتحانات؟،  تجده يقول لك: ساعتين على الأكثر، هذا واقع.
وهذا كله من أجل الحصول على شهادة الثانوية العامة، وأنت تريد الجنة،    فأيهما أغلى؟!، كم تدفع لتدخل الجنة؟، إننا لا نريد منك غير التضحية بيسير    من النوم والطعام والكلام والاختلاط، ضَحِّ .. وإن لم تضح في رمضان؛ فلن    تضحيَ أبدًا .. أليس 

كذلك؟!
لا بد أن تضحيَ بشيءِ من النوم، سنكتفي فقط بأربع ساعات من النوم في اليوم    والليلة، وعشرون ساعة شغل مع الله، إذا كان عندك استعداد فهيا شمَّر عن    ساعد الجِد، وإلا فلا تَبْرَحْ مكانَك، وانتظر مآل اللاعبين.
هذه الأهداف التي ذكرناها أهداف  غالية،   وبهذا تصنع الأمة في رمضان، وإن لم تصنع بهذا في رمضان فأبدًا لن  تكون،   إننا بحاجة إلى تجربة: هل آمتنا تصلح للتمكين أم لا، فهيا لنبدأ  البرنامج   بإذن الله، ولكن هل أنت مستعد لأن تبذل، هل أنت مستعد لأن تضحي  بعمرك   كله؟!، استعن بالله وقل: نعم .. إن شاء الله.
خطة اليوم في رمضان
يوم في حياة صائم:
بدايةً: بركة اليوم.
التبكير إلى صلاة الصبح وسماع الأذان في المسجد:
والتبكير له فضل، وله بركته، ولكن للأسف الشديد! تجد كثيرًا الناس ولا سيما    الإخوة الملتزمين لا يبكرون إلى المسجد إلا بسبب أن شيخًا مشهورًا    سيستمعون إليه؛ فيضطر للتبكير ليراه وليقترب منه وليصافحه، ولكنه لا يبكر    لوجه الله، أما 


المسجد  الذي يصلي فيه في حيه فإنه يتأخر عن   صلاة الجمعة والجماعة، يأتي في نصف  الخطبة، أو يجلس قريبًا من الباب؛   لتكون مغادرته للمسجد سريعًا بعد إنتهاء  الخطيب، أسال الله أن يهدينا   ويهديهم ويتوب علينا وعليهم.
أيها الإخوة، انتبهوا .. نريد أن نبكر إلى صلاة الصبح، ونسمع الأذان ونحن في المسجد، وهناك فوائد كثيرة للتبكير إلى المسجد وانتظار الصلاة، منها:
(1) ترديد الأذان والدعاء بعده.
(2) المحافظة على صلاة الجماعة.
(3) المحافظة على تكبيرة الإحرام.
(4) إدراك الصف الأول، قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "لو يعلم    الناس ما في النداء والصف الأول ثم لم يجدوا إلا أن يستهموا عليه لاستهموا"    (3)، وقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "خير صفوف الرجال أولها وشرها    آخرها" (4)، سبحان الله!! تصلي في الجماعة الأولى في المسجد وتكون من شر صفوف الرجال؟!؛ فلذلك ينبغي أن تسارع إلى الصف الأول.
قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "إن الله وملائكته يصلون على الصف    الأول" (5)، وكان النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يستغفر للصف المقدم ثلاثًا،    وللصف الثاني مرة (6)، ثم يسكت ويلتفت ويصلي.

(1) أخرجه أحمد (2/ 306)، وصححه الألباني (978) في "صحيح الترغيب والترهيب".
(2) متفق عليه، البخاري (6100)، مسلم (782).
(3) متفق عليه، البخاري (590)، مسلم (437).
(4) أخرجه مسلم (440).
(5) أخرجه أحمد (4/ 268)، وصححه الألباني (493) في "صحيح الترغيب والترهيب".
(6) أخرجه أحمد (4/ 126)، وصححه الألباني (9083) في "صحيح الجامع".

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
كيف تعيش رمضان؟
مجمد حسين يعقوب
(3)
أيها الأحبة في الله ..

خطة اليوم في رمضان
يوم في حياة صائم:المحافظة على صلاة الجماعة.
(5) إدراك ميمنة الصف، قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "إن الله وملائكته يصلون على ميامن الصفوف" (4).
(6)  إدراك التأمين وراء الإِمام في الصلاة الجهرية، قال النبي - صلى الله   عليه  وسلم -: "إذا قال الإمام: ولا الضالين فقولوا آمين؛ فإن من وافق   قولُهُ  قولَ الملائكة؛ غُفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه" (5).
قلت: يا لَلْخَيبة إنْ لم  يَغفرِ اللهُ لنا!؛ لأنها مسألة سهلة جدًّا أنك   بمجرد قولك: آمين منضبطة  خلف الإِمام مع الإِمام يغفر لك فماذا يمنعك؟!،   والوعود بمغفرة الذنوب  المتقدمة كثيرة جدًّا، فبعد هذا كله إذا لم يغفر  لك  فكيف ومتى يغفر لك؟!،  قال تعالى: {فَمَنِ اهْتَدَى فَإِنَّمَا  يَهْتَدِي  لِنَفْسِهِ وَمَنْ ضَلَّ  فَإِنَّمَا يَضِلُّ عَلَيْهَا} [يونس:  108]، وقال  جل جلاله: {مَنْ عَمِلَ  صَالِحًا فَلِنَفْسِهِ وَمَنْ  أَسَاءَ  فَعَلَيْهَا وَمَا رَبُّكَ  بِظَلَّامٍ لِلْعَبِيدِ} [فصلت: 46].

اللَّهم إنا نسألك الجنة يا رب.
(7) التبكير إلى المسجد تمكِّنك من الإتيان بالنوافل المشروعة بين الأذان والإقامة.
(8)  التبكير إلى الصلاة دليل على أن القلب معلق بالمساجد، فمن السبعة   الذين  يظلهم الله بظل عرشه "ورجلٌ قلبُهُ معلق بالمساجد" (1)، فإنه إذا   اقترب  موعد الصلاة فاذهب مسرعًا إلى المسجد، قال سعيد بن المسيب - رضي الله عنه  -:
لي أربعين سنة لم يؤذن المؤذن لصلاة من الصلوات الخمس إلا وأنا في  المسجد،   سبحان الله!، أربعين سنة يا من لا تقدر على أربعين يومًا، إن للعمل    الصالح ثوابًا وللمداومة ثوابًا، والقلب المعلق بالمسجد لا يفارقه، بل يحب    المكث فيه ويسارع بالعودة إليه.

(9) التبكير إلى المسجد وانتظار الصلاة  سبب لحضور القلب، وإقبال المرء على   صلاته، وهذا الأمر هو لب الصلاة، كلما  طال مكثه في المسجد وذكر الله؛   زالت مشاغله ومتعلقاته الدنيوية، وأقبل على  ما هو فيه من قراءة وذكر.
فمهما كان عندك من الهموم والمشاكل في العمل  ومع الأهل والزوجة؛ فصل   ركعتين {وَاسْجُدْ وَاقْتَرِبْ} [العلق: 19]،  سترتفع عن الهموم الأرضية،   وتحلق في سماء الطاعة، أما إذا جئت متأخرًا إلى  الصلاة فاتك كل هذا الفضل   والخير.
فأقبل على الصلاة مبكرًا، واقعد بين  الأذان والإقامة؛ ليمحو الله همومك بالذكر   والصلاة وإقبالك بكليتك على  الله، إن الذي يأتي إلى الصلاة متأخرًا سيظل   قلبه مشغولًا بما هو فيه من  هموم الدنيا أثناء الصلاة؛ ولذلك تلاحظ أن  أول  الناس دخولًا إلى المسجد هم  آخر الناس خروجًا، والعكس صحيح، وما ذلك  إلا  لما ذكرته لك.

(10) المبكر  إلى الصلاة يتمكن من قراءة القرآن بين الأذان والإقامة، لقد ذكرت لك   مرارًا  كيف تختم القرآن كل ثلاثة أيام، وذلك بأن تبكر إلى الصلاة وتقرأ   جزءًا قبل  الصلاة بين الأذان والإقامة، وبعد الصلاة تقرأ جزءًا آخر، إذًا   تقرأ في كل  صلاة جزئين، في الخمس صلوات تكون قد قرأت عشرة أجزاء؛ فتختم   القرآن في  ثلاثة أيام.
(11) يتمكن المبكر إلى الصلاة من الدعاء بين الأذان  والإقامة، قال النبي -   صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "الدعاء بين الأذان والإقامة  لا يرد" (1)، وكذلك   تتمكن من الإتيان بأذكار الصباح والمساء بعد الصبح وقبل  المغرب.

(12) إن من يأتي إلى الصلاة مبكرًا يأتي غالبًا بسكينة ووقار  فيكون   ممتثلًا لأمر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فيحوز حبه، قال - صلى  الله   عليه وسلم -: "إذا أقيمت الصلاة فلا تأتوها تسعون، ولكن ائتوها وأنتم    تمشون وعليكم السكينة، فما أدركتم فصلُّوا، وما فاتكم فأتموا" (2)، وفي    الرواية الأخرى: "إذا أتيتم الصلاة ائتوها بسكينة ووقار"، من يأتي إلى    الصلاة مبكرًا يأتي ماشيًا، ومن يأتي متأخرًا يأتي مسرعًا.

هذه بعض  فوائد التبكير إلى الصلاة، والتبكير يكون في كل الصلوات، ولكني   أخص بالذكر  الفجر والمغرب، وأحب أن أنبهك أن تستيقظ لصلاة الفجر لله  وليس  للعمل أو  للسحور والأكل والشرب أو غير ذلك، بل لله وحده؛ لأن الله  تعالى  قال في  الحديث القدسي: "أنا أغنى الشركاء عن الشرك، من عمل عملًا  وأشرك  فيه غيري  تركته وشركه" أو "فهو للذي أشرك" (1)، فالعمل قليله  وكثيره إذا  كان منه شيء  لغير الله لم يقبله الله جل جلاله،احتفظ بحرارة  الخشوع بعد  الصلاة، وذلك  بالمكث في المسجد أكبر فترة ممكنة بعد الصلاة، لا بد أن تعتكف حتى الشروق  وبعد شروق الشمس بعشرين دقيقة تصلي ركعتين.

(4) أخرجه ابن حبان (2160)، وحسنه شعيب الأرنؤوط.
(5) متفق عليه، البخاري (749)، مسلم (410).
(1) متفق عليه، البخاري (1357)، ومسلم (1031).
(1) أخرجه أحمد (3/ 119)، وصححه الألباني (265) في "صحيح الترغيب والترهيب".
(2) متفق عليه، البخاري (609)، مسلم (603).
(1) أخرجه مسلم (2985).
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

كيف تعيش رمضان؟
مجمد حسين يعقوب
(4)

أيها الأحبة في الله ..
لذا كان من علامات التوفيق إقبال الطاعات وإدبار المعاصي، ومن علامة الخذلان إقبال المعاصي واستثقال الطاعات، قال تعالى: {وَالَّذِينَ اهْتَدَوْا زَادَهُمْ هُدًى وَآتَاهُمْ تَقْوَاهُمْ (17)} [محمَّد: 17].
إنك قد تجد بعض الناس يصوم عن الحلال ويفطر على الحرام، يصوم عن زوجته  الحلال ويفطر على النساء في الشوارع، يصوم عن الطعام الحلال ويأكل لحم أخيه  ميتا بالغيبة والنميمة وهو حرام، يجلس أمام التلفاز فيرى النساء العاريات  ويسمع الكذب والبذاءة، إخوتي،


 انتبهوا فإن المعصية في رمضان تختلف عن المعصية في غيره، والطاعة  فيه تختلف عن الطاعة في غيره، فللأوقات المعظمة عظمة وحرمة، وقد قال الله  تعالى في الأشهر الحرم: {فَلَا تَظْلِمُوا فِيهِنَّ أَنْفُسَكُمْ} [التوبة:  36]، تعظيمًا لهذه الأشهر.
شهر القرآن:
ثم انتبه إلى أن رمضان شهر القرآن، فينبغي أن يكون العمل مضاعفًا في هذا الشهر، لا بد أن تكثف وتكثر في هذا الشهر من تلاوة القرآن.

أخي الحبيب، ألست تحب الله؟، فلماذا لا تكثر من تلاوة كلامه؟
لو أحببت الله لأطعته، وأنا أقول لك: نعم وليس شرط المحب العِصمة، ولكن شرطه كلما زل أن يتلافى تلك الوَصْمة.
قال الله تعالى: {شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ الَّذِي أُنْزِلَ فِيهِ الْقُرْآنُ  هُدًى لِلنَّاسِ وَبَيِّنَاتٍ مِنَ الْهُدَى وَالْفُرْقَانِ فَمَنْ شَهِدَ  مِنْكُمُ الشَّهْرَ فَلْيَصُمْهُ} [البقرة: 


185]، فكأن وجود القرآن قبل التكليف بالعبادة، فكأنه قيل: احتفلوا بالقرآن .. وتفرغوا  لقراءة القرآن .. ولكن -للأسف الشديد- تفرغ المسلمون اليوم للدورات  الرمضانية في كرة القدم، ومشاهدة المسلسلات، وصنع الطعام والكنافة، شيء  عجيب!، الله فرغنا لتلاوة كتابه ونحن نعرض عنه!!
كان حال السلف في رمضان مع القرآن عجيبًا، أذكر لك حال الشافعي عليه رحمة  الله، كان يختم في رمضان ستين ختمة، في اليوم يختم ختمتين، ختمة بالليل  وختمة بالنهار، ولهذا علق الحافظ ابن رجب رحمه الله  على حديث أنه "نهى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن يقرأ القرآن في  أقل من ثلاث" (1)، بأنه يجوز في الأماكن الفاضلة والأزمنة الفاضلة أن يقرأ  القرآن في أقل من ثلاث حيث ورد هذا عن كثير من السلف وعن الصحابة، فقد ورد  عن عثمان - رضي الله عنه - أنه ختم القرآن في ركعة أوتر بها في الحِجر.

قال ابن رجب: كان السلف يتلون القرآن في شهر رمضان في الصلاة وغيرها.
كان الأسود يختم القرآن في رمضان في كل ليلتين، وكان يختم في غير رمضان في كل ست ليال.
كان قتادة يختم القرآن في كل سبع ليال مرة، فإذا جاء رمضان ختم في كل ثلاث ليال مرة، فإذا جاء العشر ختم في كل ليلة مرة.
قال النووى: روى ابن أبي داود بإسناده الصحيح أن مجاهدًا - رحمه الله - كان  يختم القرآن في رمضان فيما بين المغرب والعشاء، وكانوا يؤخرون العشاء في  رمضان إلى أن يمضي ربع الليل.

قال ابن الحكم: كان الإِمام مالك إذا دخل رمضان يفر من قراءة الحديث ومجالسة أهل العلم.
وكان سفيان الثوري إذا دخل رمضان ترك جميع العبادة وأقبل على قراءة القرآن.
وكانت عائشة - رضي الله عنها - تقرأ في المصحف أول النهار في شهر رمضان، فإذا طلعت الشمس نامت.
قال ابن مسعود: ينبغي لقارئ القرآن أن يعرف بليله إذا الناس نائمون، ونهاره إذا الناس  يفطرون، وببكائه إذا الناس يضحكون، وبورعه إذا الناس يخلطون، وبصمته إذا  الناس يخوضون، وبخشوعه إذا الناس يختالون، وبحزنه إذا الناس يفرحون.
قال أبو الحسين محمَّد بن علي صاحب الجنيد: صحبت أبا العباس بن عطاء عدة سنين متأدبا بآدابه، وكان له في كل يوم ختمة، وفي كل شهر رمضان في كل يوم وليلة ثلاث ختمات.
أين نحن من هؤلاء!! ..
إذًا فليستحوذ القرآن على غالب وقتك بالنهار قراءًة وتدبرًا وترتيلًا ..
ولتحرص على الختمة دائمًا فلا تترك المصحف من يدك أبدًا، أما إذا كنت في عملك فالزم الذكر ولا تفتر مطلقًا.
__________
(1) أخرجه أحمد (2/ 164)، وصححه الألباني (466) في "السلسلة الصحيحة".
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

كيف تعيش رمضان؟
مجمد حسين يعقوب
(5) 

احذر الذين يأكلون وقتك:
بعد أن تذهب إلى كليتك أو عملك ستجد من يقابلك فيقول لك: هل سمعت فزورة  أمس؟، تعال نلعب لكي نسلي صيامنا .. هل رأيت المسلسل؟ .. هل رأيت المسرحية؟  .. يريد أن يضيع وقتك ويعطلك عن طاعة 

ربك؛  لأن قلبه فارغ فيريد منك أن تكون مثله، وأشر ما على القلب خلطة البشر،  لذلك أريدك -أيها الحبيب- أن تحُول الحوار لصالح الدين، أن تحول مجلس  الغيبة والنميمة واللغو إلى مجلس لذكر الله، إذا قال لك: هل رأيت المسلسل؛  فقل له: وهل سمعت أنت أن الله عَزَّ وَجَلَّ يقول: {وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ  عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذَا  دَعَانِ} [البقرة: 186].
هكذا يبتعد عنك أو تكون قد أفدته وعمَّمت الخير ودعوت إلى هدى، فإذا قرأ  عشر آيات فكأنك قرأتها؛ لكني أريدك أن تنجو بنفسك .. أن تعبد الله وحدك بجد  ونشاط؛ فقد فاتت سنين طويلة وأنت تسوف وتؤجل، ف">
   


ها  هو رمضان قد جاء فلا تضيع وقتك، فليس هناك مجال لتضييع الوقت، وإذا مدت  إليك فتاة يدها لتصافحك؛ فقل لها: "إني لا أصافح النساء" (1) كما قال النبي  - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، فإذا قلت ذلك فسوف تتخلص من هذه المشكلة نهائيًا.

واحذر أن تضيع رمضان في المزاح, دعك من الضحك واللَّهو وتضييع الأوقات  بالنكات الكاذبة الفجة المنكرة، إنما ينبغي أن يعلوك الحزن؛ لأنك تخاف  ذنوبك، وتخاف يومًا تشيب فيه النواصي، فهل تستطيع أن تضحك في هذا اليوم  والله يقول: {وَإِنْ مِنْكُمْ إِلَّا وَارِدُهَا كَانَ عَلَى رَبِّكَ  حَتْمًا مَقْضِيًّا} [مريم: 71]، أريد أن تمتنع عن الضحك والمزاح قليلًا ..  خفف منه ما استطعت.
عكس المطلوب:


وكذلك تقلل من الأكل، والمصيبة أن الناس جعلوا رمضان موسمًا للأكل، شرع  الله الصيام للامتناع عن الطعام بالنهار، فانفتح الناس فيه بالليل، وتجد  تكلفة الطعام عنده في رمضان ضعف غيره من الشهور، لو قلت  له: إنك تأكل في غير رمضان ثلاث وجبات، وفي رمضان وجبتين فقط، فلماذا لا  تجعل الثالثة للفقراء؛ فيقول: ومن أين؟، إنني أقترض في رمضان من أجل الطعام  ..
هذا هو الواقع عند كثير من الناس، صاموا عن الطعام بالنهار، وتوسعوا فيه  بالليل .. صاموا عن شهوة الفرج في النهار، فسخر بهم شياطين الإنس  بالمسلسلات والأفلام والفوازير ليزيدوا لهم من هذه الشهوة في الليل، وهكذا  حَصَّل الناسُ عكسَ المقصود من مشروعية الصيام في رمضام، فزادت الشهوات  التي شُرِع رمضان لعلاجها وضبطها، وتلك عقوبة.

قال تعالى: {وَمَنْ يَعْشُ عَنْ ذِكْرِ الرَّحْمَنِ نُقَيِّضْ لَهُ  شَيْطَانًا فَهُوَ لَهُ قَرِينٌ} [الزخرف: 36]، وقال سبحانه: {وَإِذَا  أَرَدْنَا أَنْ نُهْلِكَ قَرْيَةً أَمَرْنَا مُتْرَفِيهَا فَفَسَقُوا  فِيهَا فَحَقَّ عَلَيْهَا الْقَوْلُ فَدَمَّرْنَاهَا تَدْمِيرًا} [الإسراء:  16]؛ لذلك أقول لك: انس الضحك والكلام في نهار رمضان، أغلق فمك واكتب  عليه: (مغلق للتحسينات والافتتاح في آخر رمضان إن شاء الله) .. تعوَّد على  المجاهدة، كان أبو بكر الصديق - رضي الله عنه - يضع على لسانه حصاة يثقل  بها لسانه حتى لا يتكلم.

اخرج للعمل وأنت ذَكَّار .. وأريدك أن تعد الأذكار حتى تتشجع، قل سيد  الاستغفار خمسمائة مرة .. قلها مئة مئة .. قل مئة، فإذا شعرت بلذة الذكر  فاستمر وأكمل، فلا تدري متى يغلق عنك باب هذه اللذة، وهكذا ينفتح لك باب  الأذكار .. قل: سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم ألف مرة أو أكثر، قال  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان، ثقيلتان في  الميزان, حبيبتان إلى الرحمن، سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم" (1)،  حبيبتان إلى الرحمن!، سبحان الله  العظيم!!، الله يدلك على ما يحبه ثم أنت لا تقوله!!، قل: رب اغفر لي وتب  عليَّ إنك أنت التواب الرحيم، أو صَلِّ على النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  بالصلاة الإبراهيمية أو بأي صيغة أخرى من صيغ الصلاة على النبي - صلى الله  عليه وسلم -.

صلينا الضحى، ثم ذهبنا إلى العمل، وفي العمل تنشغل بعملك فقط وتتقنه، وإن لم يكن  هناك عمل فانشغل بالقرآن أو بالذكر، وحتى وأنت تعمل تستطيع أن تعمل بيدك،  ولسانُك وقلبُك منشغلان بذكر الله، انشغل طوال يومك بالذكر في الطريق، في  السيارة، في البيت، في كل وقت انشغل بذكر الله، لا تغفل .. لا تفتر.
متابعة أهل البيت:
أخي الحبيب، الآن عدت من العمل، عندما تدخل بيتك، قبل أن تسأل زوجتك عن  الطعام سلها عن الصلاة: هل صليتِ العصر .. هل صليتِ الظهر .. هل قلتِ  الأذكار .. كم مرة استغفرت اليوم؟، كم جزءًا قرأتِ في هذا اليوم؟، وتتابع  أولادك: تعال يا بني ماذا حفظت 


اليوم؟، استغفرتَ اليوم كم مرة؟، صليت على النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كم مرة؟،  بماذا دعوت الله اليوم؟، قل يا بني: من ربك؟، ما دينك؟، من نبيك؟، قل يا  بني: ما معنى الإِسلام .. ما معنى اليقين .. ما معنى الإخلاص؟، تعلَّم  وعلِّم ولدك وزوجتك .. هات المصاحف واجلسوا في حلقة تقرأ فيها معهم القرآن  وتتدارسوه.
اللَّهم املأ بيوت المسلمين قرآنا وخيرًا وبركة، آمين.
البيوت اليوم مليئة بالمشاكل؛ لأنه لا يذكر الله فيها إلا قليلًا، البيوت  مليئة بالمشاكل؛ لأن الزوجة ترى الزوج غافلًا فتزدادَ غفلة .. ترى الزوج  يعصي الله فتزدادَ هي عصيانًا .. ترى الزوج لا يطيع الله فتجترىء عليه.

قال بعض السلف: إني لأرى ذنوبي في خُلُق دابتي وامرأتي .. اللَّهم أصلح زوجات المسلمين يا رب.
أخي الحبيب، لا تغفل عن السؤال عن الصلاة والصيام والذكر والقرآن ..
__________
(1) أخرجه أحمد (6/ 357)، وصححه الألباني (2529) في "السلسلة الصحيحة".
(1) متفق عليه، البخاري (6043)، مسلم (2694).
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*


كيف تعيش رمضان؟
مجمد حسين يعقوب
(6) 
 

التهجد:
قال تعالى: {وَمِنَ اللَّيْلِ فَتَهَجَّدْ بِهِ نَافِلَةً لَكَ} [الإسراء:  179] تصلي التهجد ركعتين فقط كي تصيب السنة؛ لأن الرسول - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - قال: "أفضل الصلاة طول القنوت" (1)، وعندما تقوم لا تنس أن تقيم  امرأتك معك، قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -:"رحم الله رجلًا قام من  الليل فصلى ركعتين وأيقظ أهله، فإن أَبَتْ نَضَحَ في وجهها الماء" (1)،  اجتهد أن تقوم ساعة أو أكثر قبل أذان الفجر، فهذا وقت التنزل الإلهي كل  ليلة، ينادي ربنا جل جلاله كل ليلة في السحر في  ثلث الليل الآخر: "هل من مستغفر فأغفر له، هل من تائب فأتوب عليه، هل من  سائل فأعطيه" (2)، حتى يطلع الصبح وذلك كل ليلة، فلا يفوتنك هذا الفضل  العظيم، وكن من الذاكرين في هذه الساعة فهي بركة اليوم وكل يوم.

قال بعض السلف: ما علَّمني القيام إلا ولدي، قرأ يومًا: {يَا أَيُّهَا  الْمُزَّمِّلُ (1) قُمِ اللَّيْلَ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا} [المزمل: 1 - 2] فقال:  يا أبت، ما معنى قم الليل؟، قلت: يا بني أن يصلي العبد في الليل، قال: يا  أبت فمالي لا أراك تقوم، قلت: هذه الآية خاصة بالنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم  -، فلما تعلم الولد: {كَانُوا قَلِيلًا مِنَ اللَّيْلِ مَا يَهْجَعُونَ}  [الذاريات: 17]، قال: يا أبت، من  هؤلاء؟، قلت: عباد الله المؤمنون، قال: فمالي لا أراك تقوم؟، قلت: سأقوم من  الليلة يا بني، قال: يا أبت دعني إذا قمت أقوم معك، فقلت: يا بني أنت صغير  لم تكلف بعد، فنم حتى تستريح، قال: يا أبت، أرأيت لو بعثني الله يوم  القيامة فسألني: لِمَ لَمْ تقم؟!، أقول له: أبي قال لي: ثم؟!، فبكى الرجل  وقال: يا بني قم.

فهكذا ينبغي أن نعلم أولادنا القيام، أن نربيهم على ذلك، اليوم كثيرٌ منا لا يستطيع  أن يصلي الصبح؛ لأنه لم يتربَّ في بيتٍ يصلي أو كان أهل البيت يصلون لكنهم  لم يوقظوه، وإن استيقظ لا يصلي في المسجد، فلهذا ينبغي أن نعود زوجاتنا  وأولادنا على الاستيقاظ من النوم للصلاة؛ بل يجب أن تكون أنت وزوجتك  متناوبين؛ توقظها وتوقظك للصلاة، وتتعاتبا وتتعاقبا إن لم تقوما.
تقوم قبل الفجر بساعة أو بساعتين، توقظ أولادك كبيرهم وصغيرهم، وقبل الفجر  بنصف ساعة تحضرون طعام السحور، قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -:  "السحور أكله بركة؛ فلا تدعوه ولو أن يجرع أحدكم جَرعة من ماء، فإن الله  -عز وجل- وملائكته يصلون على المتسحرين" (1)، تأكلون في عشر دقائق، وتذهب  إلى المسجد مبكرًا، وتصلي تحية المسجد  قبل الأذان وتجلس تستغفر الله، {وَبِالْأَسْحَا  ِ هُمْ يَسْتَغْفِرُونَ  }  [الذاريات: 18]، وفي الحديث القدسي السابق يقول الله: "هل من مستغفر فأغفر  له"، ثم تصلي الصبح، صلاة مشهودة محضورة .. وهكذا تم يومك.

إخوتاه .. هل عزمتم؟!، هل من مشمر؟!، أسأل الله -عز وجل- أن يعيننا على  ذكره وشكره وحسن عبادته، ونسأله أن يوفقنا إلى الخير دائمًا في رمضان وفي  غير رمضان .. وهكذا أجبنا -بحول الله وقوته- على سؤال: كيف تعيش يومًا في رمضان؟
البرنامج:
(1) التبكير إلى صلاة الصبح في المسجد، فتخرج من بيتك قبل الفجر بربع ساعة، وصلاة المرأة في بيتها أفضل؛ حكم الشرع.
(2) صلاة ركعتين تحية المسجد، ولزوم الاستغفار حتى يؤذن للصلاة، ثم صلاة ركعتي السنة.
(3) تلاوة جزء من القرآن ما بين الأذان والإقامة إن استطعت وإلا فهو عليك بعد الصلاة.
(4) المكوث في المسجد بعد الصلاة، وقراءة أذكار الصباح، وجزء من القرآن آخر  حتى طلوع الشمس، مع مراعاة عدم التحدث مع أحد أو الانشغال بأحد.

(5) صلاة ركعتي الضحى ثم الخروج من المسجد.
(6) الذهاب إلى العمل أو المدارس والكليات، أو العودة إلى البيت إن كان هناك وقت، والنوم لمدة ساعتين.
(7) إذا كنت ستذهب إلى العمل فعليك بالذكر طوال الوقت، ولا تتحدث إلا فيما  يرضي الله -عز وجل-، وأتقن عملك، ولا تفسد صيامك، وأحسن خلقك، إياك واللغو  والرفث والغيبة والنميمة والكذب والفحش فكلها تنقض الصيام، واقرأ جزءًا من  القرآن قبل صلاة الظهر وبعدها، وكذلك في صلاة العصر.
(8) إذا كنت ستعود إلى المنزل، أو المرأة التي صلت في بيتها، فستنام لمدة  ساعتين وتستيقظ في التاسعة تقرأ القرآن وتذكر الله حتى صلاة الظهر.


(9) عند العودة من عملك، أو انتهاء المرأة من إعداد الطعام وأعمال المنزل  عليك بجمع أولادك حولك تتابعهم وتسألهم ماذا أنجزوا من عباداتهم.
(10) يمكنك عمل حلقة قرآن في البيت مع زوجتك وأولادك، تقرؤون القرآن حتى قرب المغرب، ثم عليكم بالدعاء فإنه لا يرد.
(11) الإفطار على ثلاث تمرات وشربة ماء، وصلاة السنة القبلية للمغرب في البيت، ثم الخروج لصلاة المغرب في المسجد.
(12) عليك بأخذ بعض التمر معك، أو العجوة، أو العصير؛ لإفطار الصائمين الذين لم يعودوا إلى منازلهم بعد.
(13) صلاة ركعتين تحية المسجد إن كان هناك وقت لذلك، ثم صلاة المغرب، ثم العودة إلى بيتك للإفطار مع أهلك، وتكون زوجتك قد صلَّت المغرب مع أولادها الصغار.
(14) لا تنس إفطار الفقراء والمساكين، واشكر نعمة الله.
(15) التبكير إلى صلاة العشاء في المسجد لكي تقف خلف الإِمام، ويمكنك أن تأخذ زوجتك وأولادك معك، وصلِّ مع الإِمام حتى ينتهي.
(16) عد إلى بيتك واقرأ جزئي قرآن.

(17) نم حتى الساعة الثانية صباحًا.
(18) الاستيقاظ وصلاة ركعتي تهجد، وراع فيهما طول القنوت "الوقوف".
(19) السحور قبل الفجر بنصف ساعة.
(20) الاستغفار، ثم الذهاب إلى المسجد لصلاة الفجر.
__________
(1) أخرجه مسلم (758).
(1) أخرجه أحمد (2/ 250)، وصححه الألباني (3494) في "صحيح الجامع".
(2) أخرجه مسلم (758).
(1) أخرجه أحمد (3/ 44)، وحسنه الألباني (1844) في "صحيح الجامع".

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
كيف تعيش رمضان؟(*)
محمد حسين يعقوب
(7)


مشاهد العبودية في الصيام
إخوتاه ..
شهر  رمضان أيام قلبية في الزمن؛ متى أشرفت على الدنيا فكأن الزمان يقول  لأهله:  هذه أيام من أنفسكم لا من أيامي، ومن طبيعتكم لا من طبيعتي،ولذلك  فإن  الصيام تغيير كامل للحياة لا مجرو الامتناع عن الطعام  والشهوة مدة من  الزمن؛ ولهذا لا بد أن يكون للصائم مشاهد في هذه العبادة  يجد آثارها في  قلبه. فإن هذه العبادة تُطْلِعُه على رياض مونقة من أنواع  العبودية  المختلفة ومن مشاهد العبودية في الصيام:


المشهد الأول: مشهد التوحيد:
قال  الله سبحانه وتعالى: {قُلْ أَغَيْرَ اللهِ أَتَّخِذُ وَلِيًّا فَاطِرِ   السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَهُوَ يُطْعِمُ وَلَا يُطْعَمُ قُلْ إِنِّي   أُمِرْتُ أَنْ أَكُونَ أَوَّلَ مَنْ أَسْلَمَ وَلَا تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ   الْمُشْرِكِينَ} [الأنعام: 14]، وقال سبحانه: {مَا الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ   مَرْيَمَ إِلَّا رَسُولٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ  مِنْ قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ وَأُمُّهُ  صِدِّيقَةٌ كَانَا يَأْكُلَانِ  الطَّعَامَ} [المائدة: 75].استدل الله جل  جلاله على نفي ألوهية عيسى وأمه  بأنهما كانا يأكلان الطعام، فإن الذي يأكل  الطعام يحتاج إلى الإخراج، وفيه  ما فيه ..
فأول مشهد يشهده الصائم مشهد  التوحيد، فيشهد قلبه عظمة الله جل جلاله  وعلوه على خلقه: {لَيْسَ  كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْبَصِيرُ}  [الشورى: 11]، فهو الغني  لا يحتاج إلى شيء، ولا يحتاج إلى أحد، ويشهد  العبد من نفسه ذله وفقره  وفاقته وحاجته، فامتناعه عن الطعام والشراب  سويعات قليلة يرخي جسمه، ويفتر  عقله، ويثقل لسانه، ويمنع عقله عن التفكير  إلا فيما هو محتاج إليه من الأكل  والشرب.


ويقوى هذا المشهد في رمضان دون غيره لاستدامة الصيام ورؤية  هذا الحال في  الناس، فإن ثلاثين يومًا يرى فيها العبد انكسار الناس وذلهم  لفقد الطعام  والشراب وحرمانهم منه، والغنى العالي الذي يبدو على من شهد  مشهد التوحيد  يجعله مسرورًا بما يجده، ألم تر أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - آثر  الصيام على الإفطار، فكان يواصل، ويشبعه مشهد التوحيد هذا  فيقول: "أبيت  عند ربي فيطعمني ويسقيني" (1).
فمشهد التوحيد في الصيام أجل مشاهد العبد وأكثرها نفعًا وأكثرها صلة بالفعل، فافهم واتكىء ولا تتكل.


المشهد الثاني: مشهد الصبر والشكر:
الدين نصفان: نصفٌ شكر، ونصفٌ صبر.
تكلم  العلماء في مسألة أيهما أفضل: الشكر أم الصبر؟، وخلاصة الكلام والله  أعلم  أن كل حال للعبد كان لواقعه أوفق فهو له أفضل إذا كان لله أرضى.
والإنسان  لا ينفك عن الشكر والصبر، فإنه يعيش حياته ما بين نعم مترادفة  تحتاج إلى  شكر، وبين فتن متكاتفة تحتاج إلى صبر، والصبر أنواع، صبر على  الطاعة، وصبر  عن المعصية، وصبر على البلاء، والشكر أنواع: شكر نعم راسخة،  وشكر نعم  متجددة، وشكر نعم حادثة، وشكر صرف النبلاء، وشكر دفعه ...  وغيرها.
وعظمة  رمضان أنه في كل يوم منه يأتي العبد بكل هذه الأنواع من العبودية، فإن  الإنسان يصوم النهار، فيحتاج إلى الصبر؛ الصبر على 

الطاعة، والصبر عن  المعصية في ذات الوقت، وهو أيضًا صائم ويرى الطعام والشراب  يلمعان بين  عينيه ولا يقدر عليهما، فيتذكر ألم المحرومين الذين يرون ما  يشتهون ولا  يقدرون عليه لفقر أو مرض أو غير ذلك فينشغل بالشكر.
ويظل يومه هكذا، ما  بين صبرٍ وشكر، فإذا أفطر في الليل وتناول حاجته من  الطعام والشراب وأرضى  شهوته؛ احتاج إلى شكر أعمق وعمل أكثر، فعاد مرة أخرى  إلى الصبر على الطاعة  ليقوم الليل، والصبر عن المعصية  ليمتنع عما يدعوه إليه قطاع الطريق إلى  الله في وسائل الإعلام وغيرها من  المسلسلات والفوازير والأفلام وكل المعاصي  الظاهرة والباطنة.

فيظل العبد المؤمن يعيش أيام رمضان ولياليه متلبسًا  بتلك العبودية  المترادفة بين الشكر والصبر، قال تعالى: {وَإِذْ تَأَذَّنَ  رَبُّكُمْ  لَئِنْ شَكَرْتُمْ لَأَزِيدَنَّكُم  ْ وَلَئِنْ كَفَرْتُمْ إِنَّ  عَذَابِي  لَشَدِيدٌ} [إبراهيم: 7]، وقال سبحانه: {وَلَئِنْ صَبَرْتُمْ  لَهُوَ  خَيْرٌ لِلصَّابِرِينَ (126) وَاصْبِرْ وَمَا صَبْرُكَ إِلَّا  بِاللهِ}  [النحل: 126 - 127]، وقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -:  "عجبًا لأمر  المؤمن أمره كله خير، إن أصابته سراء شكر فكان خيرًا له، وإن  أصابته ضراء  صبر فكان خيرًا له" (1).

المشهد الثالث: مشهد القبض والبسط:
هل الحياة مملة؟! ..
إن الذين لا يفهمون الحياة لا يعرفون كيف يعيشون هذه الحياة، فإذا لم يعيشوها كما ينبغي شكوا الملل!!، ولا أدري هل هو عقوبة؟
إن  الذين لا يفهمون مراد الله منهم، فيعيشون الحياة على وتيرةٍ واحدة، فلا  يشعرون بالتجديد والتجدد في معاني الحياة وملذوذاتها؛ يشكون السأم والضجر  والملل ..
أما العبد الرباني، الذي يعيش على مراد الله منه لا على مراده  من الله؛ فإن حياته متجددة، فهو في كل لحظة بعبادة، وكل ساعة بنية، 


وهذا   المشهد يتضح أكثر ما يكون في رمضان؛ فإن الصائم يعيش ما بين المنع في   النهار فيشهد مشهد القبض ثم يفطر وتنفتح له أبواب خيرات الله فيشهد مشهد   البسط، وهكذا ما بين نوم ويقظة، وإفطار وإمساك، ونشاط وراحة، يعيش المسلم   في رمضان بلا سأم ولا ملل، فإنه كل ساعة في انتظار تغيير يحدثه تجدد عبادة  من العبادات.
__________
(1) أخرجه أبو داود (2374)، وصححه الألباني (2080) في "صحيح أبي داود".
(1) أخرجه مسلم (2999).
**


**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

كيف تعيش رمضان؟
محمد حسين يعقوب
(8)
 

مشاهد العبودية في الصيام
إخوتاه ..
المشهد الرابع: حسن الخلق:
قال الله سبحانه وتعالى: {خُذِ الْعَفْوَ وَأْمُرْ بِالْعُرْفِ وَأَعْرِضْ  عَنِ الْجَاهِلِينَ (199) وَإِمَّا يَنْزَغَنَّكَ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ نَزْغٌ  فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللهِ إِنَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ} [الأعراف: 199 - 200]، وقال  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "إنما بعثت لأتمم صالح الأخلاق" (1)،  وشهر رمضان له علاقة حميمة بالأخلاق السامية، والمعاني الرفيعة، فقد قال  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -:  "الصوم جُنَّة، فإذا كان يوم صوم أحدكم فلا يرفث ولا يفسق ولا يصخب ولا  يجهل، وإن سابه أحدٌ أو قاتله، فليقل: إني صائم" (2).
وكأن هذا الحديث وضع أصولًا لأخلاق الصائمين:

أولها: أن الصائم هادئ النفس، ليِّن الطبع، في غاية الاحترام، فإنه يستشعر المراقبة حال الصيام، فلا يرفث أي لا يتكلم في الجماع ومقدماته.
ثانيها: لا يفسق: أي إنه لا يخرج عن حدود الأدب، لا في القول ولا في العمل، بل هو منضبطٌ إلى أقصى حد.
ثالثها: لا يصخب: لا يرتفع صوته؛ لأن الصيام نوعٌ من السكون، يقال صامتِ  الدابة أي سكنت عن الحركة، وصامت الخيل أي سكتت عن الصهيل، فأصل الصيام  نوع سكون، وقد فهم الصائم هذا النوع من التعبد فلا يصخب، إنه يكره الضجيج  ويحب السكون والسكوت؛ لأنه أجمع لشمل قلبه على ربه.

رابعها: ولا يجهل: والجهل أنواع، وأبو جهل لا يبالي، وآباء الجهل كثيرون،  الصائم لا يجهل، وكل معصية جهالة، وكل ما عصي الله به فهو جهل، وكل عاص  جاهل، والذي يعامل الناس بما يكرهون يجهل عليهم لأنه يجهل حقهم وهو  معاملتهم بالحسنى؛ لذلك أمر الصائم أن يتذكر دومًا ليعلم أنه صائم فيقول:  إني صائم.
خامسها: وهو الأهم أنه إذا أوذي أو اعتدى عليه أو أضر به أحد، أو كما قال  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "فإن سابه أحد أو قاتله"؛ فإن المبدأ  الإِسلامي العظيم يبرز هنا جليًّا وهو: رد السيئة بالحسنة.
هذا الخلق المفقود في حياة المسلمين اليوم، وإني أعتقد أن كثيرًا من  منظومة الأخلاق في الإِسلام مفقودة، والأخطر من ذلك أن تستبدل هذه الأخلاق  وتتحول أخلاقيات أهل الغرب هي الأصل، وتصبح الأمثلة الشعبية والمقولات  العامية أصولًا لأخلاق المسلمين في عصرنا، فصارت الدعوة إلى ظلم الناس لئلا  تظلم هي الأصل عند الكثير.

قال الله سبحانه وتعالى: {وَلَا تَسْتَوِي الْحَسَنَةُ وَلَا السَّيِّئَةُ ادْفَعْ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ  فَإِذَا الَّذِي بَيْنَكَ وَبَيْنَهُ عَدَاوَةٌ كَأَنَّهُ وَلِيٌّ حَمِيمٌ  (34) وَمَا يُلَقَّاهَا إِلَّا الَّذِينَ صَبَرُوا وَمَا يُلَقَّاهَا  إِلَّا ذُو حَظٍّ عَظِيمٍ (35) وَإِمَّا يَنْزَغَنَّكَ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ  نَزْغٌ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللهِ إِنَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ} [فصلت: 34  - 36]، فانظر كيف وعدك الله سبحانه وتعالى أنك إن أحسنت إلى من أساء إليك  أحبك حتى صار كأنه ولي حميم، والآخرون يقولون لك: إن سامحته طمع فيك وعلى  هذا فقس.
ترى إعراض الناس عن وعود الشرع في مسألة الأخلاق، والاعتماد على تجاربهم  الحياتية، ومن أجل ذلك خذلوا، يقول رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "ما  من شيء أثقل في ميزان العبد من حسن الخلق" (1)، وقال - صلى الله عليه وسلم  -:"إن كمل المؤمنين إيمانًا أحسنهم خلقًا، وإن حسن الخلق ليبلغ درجة الصوم والصلاة" (1).

فانتهز أخي الحبيب فرصة رمضان الكريم، وحسِّن أخلاقك لكي تكون في أعلى درجة في هذا الصيام، قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "أنا زعيمٌ ببيتٍ في أعلى الجنة لمن حَسُنَ خلقه" (2).
__________
(1) أخرجه أحمد (2/ 381)، وصححه الألباني (2349) في "صحيح الجامع".
(2) أخرجه أحمد (2/ 306)، وصححه الألباني (978) في "صحيح الترغيب والترهيب".
(1) أخرجه أحمد (6/ 448)، وصححه الألباني (5390) في "صحيح الجامع".
(1) أخرجه أحمد (2/ 250)، وصححه الألباني (284) في "السلسلة الصحيحة".
(2) أخرجه الترمذي (1993)، وصححه الألباني (273) في "السلسلة الصحيحة".
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
كيف تعيش رمضان؟
محمد حسين يعقوب
(9)
أيها الأحبة في الله ..


مشاهد العبودية في الصيام
إخوتاه ..
المشهد الخامس: الزهد في الدنيا:
المفروض أن رمضان شهر الزهد، فإنما شرع الصيام ليقع التقلل، وفرض الله الصيام  على الأمة شهرًا كل عام ليعرف الناس قدر الدنيا، وقيمة الطعام والشراب  والشهوات، وليتمكنوا من التحكم فيها، فلا تحكمهم ولا تكون أهدافهم وآمالهم  في حياتهم، ويتم التدريب على ذلك لمدة شهر يتكرر كل عام للتذكير بهذه  القضية التي يمكن أن نسميها حقًّا: الزهد في الدنيا، ولذلك من مشاهد  المعبودية في الصيام الزهد، فما هو الزهد حقيقة.
ذكر ابن القيم -عليه رحمة الله- في كتاب "طريق الهجرتين وباب السعادتين"  عند كلامه عن الزهد كلامًا نفيسًا، ننقله هنا بنصه، فاقرأ وأعد وافهم ثم  اعمل: "الزهد على أربعة أقسام:

أحدها: فرض على كل مسلم، وهو الزهد في الحرام، وهذا متى أَخَلَّ به مسلم انعقد سببُ العقاب، فلابد من وجود مسببه ما لم ينعقد سبب آخر يضاده.
الثاني: زهد مستحب، وهو على درجاتٍ في الاستحباب بحسب المزهود فيه، وهو  الزهد في المكروه، وفضول المباحات والتفنن في الشهوات المباحة.
الثالث: زهد الداخلين في هذا الشأن، وهم المشمرون في السير إلى الله وهو نوعان:
أحدهما: الزهد في الدنيا جملة، وليس المراد تخليتها من اليد ولا إخراجها  وقعوده صِفرًا منها، وإنما المراد إخراجها من قلبه بالكلية، فلا يلتفت  إليها، ولا يدعها تساكن قلبه، وإن كانت في يده، فليس الزهد  أن تترك الدنيا من يدك وهي في قلبك، وإنما الزهد أن تتركها من قلبك وهي في  يدك، وهذا كحال الخلفاء الراشدين، وعمر بن عبد العزيز الذي يضرب المثل  بزهده مع أن خزائن الأموال تحت يده، بل كحال سيد ولد آدم - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - حين فتح الله عليه من الدنيا ما فتح، ولا يزيده ذلك إلا زهدًا فيها.

ومن هذا الأثر الشهور: "ليس الزهد في الدنيا بتحريم الحلال ولا إضاعة  المال؛ ولكن الزهد في الدنيا أن تكون بما في يد الله أوثق منك مما في يدك،  وأن تكون في ثواب المصيبة إذا أصبت بها أرغب منك فيها لو أنها بقيت لك".
والذي يصحح هذ الزهد ثلاثة أشياء:
أحدها: علم العبد أنها ظل زائل وخيال زائر، وأنها كما قال الله تعالى فيها:  {اعْلَمُوا أَنَّمَا الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا لَعِبٌ وَلَهْوٌ وَزِينَةٌ  وَتَفَاخُرٌ بَيْنَكُمْ وَتَكَاثُرٌ في الْأَمْوَالِ وَالْأَوْلَادِ  كَمَثَلِ غَيْثٍ أَعْجَبَ الْكُفَّارَ نَبَاتُهُ ثُمَّ يَهِيجُ فَتَرَاهُ  مُصْفَرًّا ثُمَّ يَكُونُ حُطَامًا} [الحديد: 20]، وقال الله تعالى:  {إِنَّمَا مَثَلُ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا كَمَاءٍ أَنْزَلْنَاهُ مِنَ  السَّمَاءِ فَاخْتَلَطَ بِهِ نَبَاتُ الْأَرْضِ مِمَّا يَأْكُلُ النَّاسُ  وَالْأَنْعَامُ حَتَّى إِذَا أَخَذَتِ الْأَرْضُ زُخْرُفَهَا وَازَّيَّنَتْ  وَظَنَّ أَهْلُهَا أَنَّهُمْ قَادِرُونَ عَلَيْهَا أَتَاهَا أَمْرُنَا  لَيْلًا أَوْ نَهَارًا فَجَعَلْنَاهَا حَصِيدًا كَأَنْ لَمْ تَغْنَ  بِالْأَمْسِ كَذَلِكَ نُفَصِّلُ الْآيَاتِ لِقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ} [يونس:  24]، وقال تعالى: {وَاضْرِبْ لَهُمْ مَثَلَ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا كَمَاءٍ  أَنْزَلْنَاهُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ فَاخْتَلَطَ بِهِ نَبَاتُ الْأَرْضِ فَأَصْبَحَ هَشِيمًا تَذْرُوهُ الرِّيَاحُ وَكَانَ الله عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ مُقْتَدِرًا} [الكهف: 45].

وسماها سبحانه "متاع الغرور"، ونهى عن الاغترار بها، وأخبرنا عن سوء عاقبة  المغترين بها وحذرنا من مصارعهم، وذم من رضي بها واطمأن إليها، وقال النبي -  صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "مالي وللدنيا، إنما أنا كراكبٍ قَالَ في ظل شجرة  ثم راح وتركها" (1).
وفي المسند عنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حديثٌ معناه: أن الله جعل طعام ابن  آدم وما يخرج منه مثلًا للدنيا، فإنه وإن قَزَّحه ومَلَّحه فلينظر إلى ماذا  يصير؟، فما اغتر بها ولا سكن إليها إلا ذو همة دنية وعقل حقير، وقدر خسيس.
الثاني: علمه أن وراءها دارًا أعظم منها قدرًا وأجلَّ خطرًا وهي دارُ البقاء، وأن  نسبتها إليها كما قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "ما الدنيا في الآخرة  إلا كما يجعل أحدكم إصبعه في اليم فلينظر بم يرجع" (2)، فالزاهد فيها  بمنزلة رجل في يده درهم زَغَل قيل له: اطرحه فلك عوض مائة ألف دينار مثلًا،  فألقاه من يده رجاء ذلك العِوض، فالزهد فيها لكمال الرغبة فيما هو أعظم  منها زُهدٌ فيها.

الثالث: معرفته أن زهده فيها لا يمنعه شيئًا كتب له منها، وأن حرصه عليها  لا يجلب له ما لم يُقْضَ له منها، فمتى تيقن ذلك وصار له به علم يقين هان  عليه الزهد فيها، فإنه متى تيقن ذلك وثلج له صدره، وعلم أن مضمونه منها  سيأتيه، بقي حرصه وتعبه وكده ضائعًا، والعاقل لا يرضى لنفسه بذلك، فهذه  الأمور الثلاثة تُسَهِّل على العبد الزهد فيها، وتثيت قدمه في مقامه، والله الموفق لمن يشاء.
النوع الرابع من أنواع الزهد: الزهد في نفسك، وهو أصعب الأقسام وأشَقُّها،  وأكثر الزاهدين إنما وصلوا إليه ولم يلجوه، فإن الزاهد يسهل عليه الزهد في  الحرام لسوء مغبته وقبح ثمرته، وحمايةً لدينه وصيانةً لإيمانه، وإيثارًا  للذة والنعيم على العذاب، وأنفة من مشاركة الفجار والفجرة، وحميَّةً من أن  يستأثر لعدوه، ويسهل عليه الزهد في المكروهات وفضول المباحات: علمُه بما  يفوته بإيثارها من اللذة والسرور الدائم والنعيم المقيم.

ويسهِّل عليه زهده في الدنيا معرفته بما ورائها، وما يطلبه من العوض التام والمطلب الأعلى، وأما الزهد في النفس فهو ذَبحُها بغير سكتتين، وهو نوعان:
أحدهما: وسيلةٌ وبداية، وهو أن تميتها فلا يبقى لها عندك من القدر شيء، فلا  تغضب لها ولا ترضى لها ولا تنتصر لها ولا تنتقم لها، قد سَبَّلت عِرْضَها  ليومِ فقرها وفاقتها، فهي أهون عليك من أن تنتصر لها أو تنتقم لها أو  تجيبها إذا دعتك أو تكرمها إذا عصتك أو تغضب لها إذا ذُمَّت، بلى هي عندك  أخسُّ مما قيل فيها، أو تُرَفِّهها عما فيه حظُّك وفلاحك، وإن كان صعبًا  عليها، وهذا وإن كان ذبحًا لها وإماتةً عن طباعها وأخلاقها، فهو عين حياتها  وصحتها، ولا حياة لها بدون هذا ألبتة.

وهذه العقبة هي آخرُ عقبةٍ يشرف منها العبد على منازل المقربين، وينحدر  منها إلى وادي البقاء، ويشربُ من عين الحياقس، ويخلِّص روحَه من سجون المحن  والبلاء وأَسْرِ الشهوات، وتتعلق بربها ومعبودها ومولاها الحق، فيا قرة  عينها به، ويا نعيمها وسرورهما بقربه، ويا بهجتها بالخلاص من عدوها،  واللجوء إلى مولاها ومالك أمرها ومتولي مصالحها وهذا الزهد هو أول نقدة من  مهر الحب، فيا مفلس تأخر.
والنوع الثاني: غايةٌ وكمالٌ، وهو أن يبذلها للمحبوبِ جملة، بحيث لا يستبقي  منها شيئًا، بل يزهد فيها زهد المحب في قدر خسيس من ماله قد تعلقت رغبة  محبوبه به، فهل يجد من قلبه رغبة في إمساك ذلك القدر وحبسِهِ عن محبوبه؟،  فهكذا زهد المحب الصادق في نفسه قد خرج عنها وسلمها لربه، فهو يبذلها له  دائما بِتعرُّضٍ منه لقبولها.

وجميع مراتب الزهد المتقدمة مَبَادٍ ووسائل لهذه المرتبة، ولكن لا يصح إلا بتلك المراتب،  فمن رام الوصول إلى هذه المرتبة بدون ما قبلها فمتعنٍ متمنٍ كمن رام  الصعود إلى أعلى المنارة بلا سُلَّم، قال بعض السلف: إنما حرموا الوصول  بتضييع الأصول، فمن ضيع الأصول حرم الوصول". اهـ كلام ابن القيم
أخي الحبيب .. إذا عرفت الزهد كما ينبغي، وليس بعد كلام الإِمام كلام،  ففرصتك في رمضان أن تشهد هذا المشهد، خصوصًا أنك مُعَان، لقلة الطعام وقلة  الشراب وقلة الفراغ، والإجهاد من الصيام والقيام وتلاوة القرآن، هذه هي الحياة فازهد في الدنيا ووسائلها.149()

(1) أخرجه أحمد (1/ 301)، وصححه الألباني (438) في "الصحيحة".
(2) أخرجه مسلم (2858).

**


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

كيف تعيش رمضان؟
مجمد حسين يعقوب
(10)
 

مشاهد العبودية في الصيام
إخوتاه ..
المشهد السادس: الإيثار:
شهر رمضان مدرسةٌ عظيمة، والدروس المستفادة من هذا الشهر وظائف للعمر  وذكريات في الحياة، وهو تدريب عملي على مدار أيامه الثلاثين للفهم وتذوق  هذه المعاني الإيمانية العالية لكي تكون الحياة على هذا النمط بعد رمضان؛  لأن في هذه المداومة تربية للنفس وتخليص لها من آفاتها.
ومن الآفات التي يفيد الصيام في التخلص منها أجل فائدة: الشح؛ لأن النفس  مجبولة عليه، قال تعالى: {وَأُحْضِرَتِ الْأَنْفُسُ الشُّحَّ} [النساء:  128]، وقال سبحانه: {وَمَنْ يُوقَ شُحَّ نَفْسِهِ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ  الْمُفْلِحُونَ} [الحشر: 9]، وقال سبحانه: {قُلْ لَوْ أَنْتُمْ تَمْلِكُونَ  خَزَائِنَ 


رَحْمَةِ رَبِّي إِذًا لَأَمْسَكْتُمْ خَشْيَةَ الْإِنْفَاقِ وَكَانَ الْإِنْسَانُ قَتُورًا} [الإسراء: 100]، فشرع الله الصيام ولمدة شهر لعلاج هذا المرض، وذلك بتعويد الإنسان على ضده وهو الإيثار.
وابن القيم -عليه - رحمة الله - أستاذ القلوب في مدرسة الربانية، قد أفاد  وأجاد فبدأ الكلام في هذا الباب وتفصيله في كتاب طريق الهجرتين أيضًا،  فننقل كلامه هنا بطوله بنصه، لعل الله ينفعنا جميعًا به، فما بعد العلم إلا  العمل، فخذه هنيئًا مريئًا.
يقول - رحمه الله -: "الدين كله والمعاملة في الإيثار، فإنه تقديم وتخصيص لمن تؤثره بما تؤثره به على نفسك، وقيل: من آثر الله على غيره آثره الله على غيره.

والإيثار إما أن يتعلق بالخلق، وإما أن يتعلق بالخالق، وإن تعلق بالخلق فكماله  أن تؤثرهم على نفسك بما لا يُضَيِّع عليك وقتًا، ولا يفسد عليك حالًا، ولا  يهضم لك دينًا، ولا يسُدُّ عليك طريقًا، ولا يمنع لك واردًا، فإن كان في  إيثارهم شيء من ذلك، فإيثار نفسك عليهم أولى، فإن الرجل من لايؤثر بنصيبه  من الله أحدًا كائنًا من كان.
وهذا في غاية الصعوبة على السالك، والأول أسهل منه، فإن الإيثار المحمود  الذي أثنى الله على فاعله: الإيثار بالدنيا لا بالوقت والدين وما يعود  بصلاح القلب، قال الله تعالى: {وَيُؤْثِرُونَ عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ وَلَوْ  كَانَ بِهِمْ خَصَاصَةٌ وَمَنْ يُوقَ شُحَّ نَفْسِهِ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ  الْمُفْلِحُونَ} [الحشر: 9].

فأخبر أن إيثارهم إنما هو بالشيء الذي إذا وُقِيَ الرجلُ الشُّحَّ به كان  من المفلحين، وهذا إنما هو فضول الدنيا، لا الأوقات المصروفة في الطاعات،  فإن الفلاح كل الفلاح في الشح بها، فمن لم يكن شحيحًا بوقته تركه الناس على  الأرض عيانًا مفلسًا، فالشح بالوقت هو عمارة القلب وحفظ رأس ماله.
ومما يدل على هذا أنه سبحانه أمر بالمسابقة في أعمال البر والتنافس فيها  والمبادرة إليها، وهذا ضد الإيثار بها، قال الله تعالى: {وَسَارِعُوا إِلَى  مَغْفِرَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ وَجَنَّةٍ عَرْضُهَا السَّمَاوَاتُ وَالْأَرْضُ  أُعِدَّتْ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ} [آل عمران: 133]، وقال تعالى: {فَاسْتَبِقُوا  الْخَيْرَاتِ} [البقرة: 148]، وقال تعالى: {وَفِي ذَلِكَ فَلْيَتَنَافَسِ  الْمُتَنَافِسُو  نَ} [المطففين: 26]، وقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -:  "لو يعلم الناس ما في النداء والصف الأول لاسْتَهَمُوا عليه" (1) أي: لكانت قرعة.

والقرعة إنما تكون عند التزاحم والتنافس لا عند الإيثار، فلم يجعل الشارع  الطاعات والقربات محلًّا للإيثار، بل محلًّا للتنافس والمسابقة، ولهذا قال  الفقهاء: لا يستحب الإيثار بالقربات.
فإن قيل: فما الذي يسهل على النفس الإيثار بالدنيا دون الآخرة، فإن النفس مجبولة على الأثرة لا على الإيثار؟، قيل: يسهله أمور:
أحدُها: رغبةُ العبد في مكارم الأخلاق ومعاليها، فإن من أفضل أخلاق  الرجل وأشرفها وأعلاها الإيثار، وقد جبل الله القلوب على تعظيم صاحبِه  ومحبته، كما جبلها على بغض المستأثر ومقته، لا تبديل لخلق الله، والأحلاق  ثلاثة: خلق الإيثار، وهو خُلُقُ الفضل، وخلق القسمة والتسوية، وهو خلق  العدل، وخلق الاستئثار والاستبداد وهو خلق الظلم.
فصاحب الإيثار محبوبٌ مُطَاعٌ مَهِيب، وصاحب العدل لا سبيل للنفوس إلى أذاه والتسلط عليه، ولكنه لا تنقاد إليه انقيادها لمن يؤثرها، 


وصاحب الاستئثار النفوس إلى أذاه والتسلط عليه أسرع  من السيل في حُدُوِرِه، وهل أزال الممالك وقلعها إلا الاستئثار؟!، فإن  النفوس لا صبر لها عليه، ولهذا أمر رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  أصحابه بالسمع والطاعة لولاة الأمر وإن استأثروا عليهم، لما في طاعة  المستأثر من المشقة أو كره الاستئثار.
الثاني: النفرة من أخلاق اللئام، ومقت الشح وكراهته له.
الثالث: تعظيم الحقوق التي جعلها الله سبحانه وتعالى للمسلمين بعضهم على  بعض، فهو يرعاها حق رعايتها، ويخاف من تضييعها، ويعلم أنه إن لم يبذل فوق  العدل لم يمكنه الوقوف مع حده، فإن ذلك عسير جدًّا، بل لا بد من مجاوزته  إلى الفضل أو التقصير عنه إلى الظلم، فهو لخوفه من تضييع الحق والدخول في  الظلم يختار الإيثار بما لا يُنْقِصُه ولا يضره، ويكتسب به جميل الذكر في  الدنيا وجزيلَ الأجر في الآخرة، مع ما يجلبه له الإيثار من البركة وفيضان  الخير عليه، فيعود عليه من إيثاره  أفضل ما بذله، ومن جرَّبَ هذا عرفه، ومن لم يجربه فليستقرئ أحوال العالم،  والموفق من وفقه الله سبحانه وتعالى.

الإيثار المتعلق بعبادة الله:
والإيثار المتعلق بالخالق أجَلُّ من هذا وأفضل، وهو إيثالر رضاه على  رضا غيره، وإيثار حبه على حب غيره، وإيثار خوفه ورجائه على خوف غيره  ورجائه، وإيثار الذل له والخضوع والاستكانة والضراعة والتملق على بذل ذلك  لغيره، وكذلك إيثار الطلب منه والسؤال وإنزال الفاقات به على تعلق ذلك  بغيره، فالأول آثر بعض العبيد على نفسه فيما هو محبوبٌ له، وهذا آثر الله على غيره، ونَفْسُه من أعظم الأغيار، فآثر الله عليها فترك محبوبها لمحبوب الله.
__________
(1) متفق عليه، البخاري (590)، ومسلم (437).
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

كيف تعيش رمضان؟
مجمد حسين يعقوب
(11)
 

مشاهد العبودية في الصيام
إخوتاه ..
الإيثار المتعلق بعبادة الله:
والإيثار المتعلق بالخالق أجَلُّ من هذا وأفضل، وهو إيثالر رضاه على رضا   غيره، وإيثار حبه على حب غيره، وإيثار خوفه ورجائه على خوف غيره ورجائه،   وإيثار الذل له والخضوع والاستكانة والضراعة والتملق على  بذل ذلك لغيره،  وكذلك إيثار الطلب منه والسؤال وإنزال الفاقات به على  تعلق ذلك بغيره،  فالأول آثر بعض العبيد على نفسه فيما هو محبوبٌ له، وهذا  آثر الله على  غيره، ونَفْسُه من أعظم الأغيار، فآثر الله عليها فترك  محبوبها لمحبوب  الله.
وعلامة هذا الإيثار شيئان:

أحدهما: فعل ما يحب الله وإن كانت النفس تكرهه وتهرب منه.
الثاني: ترك ما يكرهه ربه وإن كانت النفس تحبه وتهواه.
فبهذين الأمرين يصح مقام الإيثار، ومؤنة هذا الإيثار شديدة لغلبة  الأغيار وقوة داعي العادة والطبع، فالمحنة فيه عظيمة والمؤنة فيها شديدة  والنفس عنه ضعيفة، ولا يتم فلاح العبد وسعادته إلا به، وإنه ليسيرٌ على من  يسره الله عليه، فحقيقٌ بالعبد أن يسمو إليه وإن صعب المرتقى، وأن يشمر  إليه وإن عظمت فيه المحنة، ويحتمل فيه خطرًا يسيرًا لمُلْكٍ عظيم وفوزٍ  كبير؛ فإن ثمرة هذا في العاجل والآجل ليست تشبه ثمرة شيء من الأعمال،  ويسيرٌ منه يُرَقَّى العبد، ويسيِّره ما لا يرقي غيرُه إليه في المُدَدِ المتطاولة، وذلك فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء، ولا تتحقق المحبة إلا بهذا الإيثار.

والذي يسهله على العبد أمور:
أحدها: أن تكون طبيعته لينة منقادة سلسة ليست بجافية ولا قاسية، بل تنقاد معه بسهولة.
الثاني: أن يكون إيمانه راسخًا ويقينه قويًا، فإن هذا ثمرة الإيمان ونتيجته.
الثالث: قوة صبره وثباته. اهـ كلام ابن القيم -عليه رحمة الله-.
ومشهد الإيثار مشهد عظيم رائع، يظهر في رمضان أكثر من غيره، فإن مجرد تركك للطعام والشراب رغم شهوتك الشديدة إلى تناوله 

طلبًا لرضا الله؛ هذا هو معنى الإيثار، فاشهد هذا المشهد، وعامل الله به دومًا،  وقد ذكر لك الإِمام معاني الإيثار بالتمام والكمال، فما بقي عليك إلا  العمل بعد الفهم العميق للكلام، هذه هي العبادة؛ فهل من سألك؟! 
المشهد السابع: استشعار المعانى الإيجابية للصوم:
بعض الناس يظن أن الصيام كبت وحرمان، ولكني أقول لهم: إن الهدف من الصيام  ليس الكبت والحرمان، وإنما الصيام وسيلة إلى غاية نبيلة، إنه التدريب على  السيادة والقيادة، قيادة النفس وضبط زمامها، وكلها عن أهوائها ونزواتها، بل  إنه التسامي بتلك القيادة إلى أعلى مراتبها، فلقد كنت في بحبوحة الإفطار  إنما تحمي جوفك عن تناول السحت والخبيث، فأصبحت في حظيرة الصيام تفطمه حتى  عن الحلال الطيب.

ولقد كنتَ بالأمس تكف لسانك عن الشتم والإيذاء، فأصبحت اليوم تصونه حتى عن  رد الإساءة وعن إجابة التحريش والاستفزاز، فإن خاصمك أحد أو شاتمك، لم تزد  على أن تقول: إني صائم، هكذا ملكت بالصيام زمامي شهوتك وغضبك.
وإنه لصبر يجر إلى صبر، ونصر يقول إلى نصر، فلئن كان الصيام قد علمك أن  تصبر اليوم طائعًا مختارًا في وقت الأمن والرخاء، فأنت غدًا أقدرُ على  الصبر والمصابرة في البأساء والضراء وحين البأس، ولئن كان الصيام قد علمك  كيف تنتصر اليوم على نفسك، فلقد أصبحت به أجدر أن تنتصر غدًا على عدوك،  وتلك عاقبة التقوى، التي أراد الله أن يرشحك لها بالصيام.
إن هذا الهدف الذي صورناه وحددناه، إنما يقوم في منتصف الطريق الذي رسمه  الله للصائمين، وإن في نهاية هذا الطريق هدفًا آخر، بل أهدافًا أخرى أهم  وأعظم.

وفي الحق أنه لو كان كل ما يطلب من الصائم هو أن يكف نفسه عن شهواتها  وانفعالاتها، ولم يكن أمامه عمل إيجابي جديد يسد به هذا الفراغ، إذًا لكانت  تجربة الصيام انتقاصًا للطاقة العاملة من ناحية، دون إمداد لها من ناحية  أخرى، وإذًا لكانت على حد تعبير العلماء "تخلية" بلا "تحلية"، أو تجارة  مأمونة الخسارة، ولكنها لا ربح فيها ولا غنيمة.
فهل شريعة الصيام في الإِسلام هى تلك الصور العارية الجرداء؟
كلا .. إنها عبادة ذات شطرين، وليس شطرها الأول إلا تمهيدًا وإعدادًا لشطرها  الثاني، إنها شجرة جذعها الصبر، ولكن الله لا يريد للصائم أن يترك هذا  الجذع قاحلًا ماحلًا، بل يريد أن ينبت على جوانبه أغصانًا من الشكر، وأن  يتوج هامته بأوراق وثمار من الذكر والفكر، وإن من تأمل كلمة التقوى التي  عبر بها القرآن الكريم في حكمة الصيام، يجدها منطوية على هذين الشطرين.
فهي في شطرها الأول: كف وانتهاء، وابتعاد واجتناب.


لكنها في شطرها الثاني: إقبال واقتراب، وإنشاء وبناء.
وإذًا فليس الشأن كل الشأن في أن يغلق الصائم منافذ حسه، ويسكت  صوت الهوى في نفسه؛ فذلك إنما يمثل إغلاق أبواب النيران؛ ولكن الشأن  الأعظم في أن يكون إغلاق منافذ الحس فتحًا لمسالك الروح، وأن يكون إسكات  صوت الهوى تمكينًا لكلمة الحق والهدى، فتلك هي مفاتيح أبواب الجنان.
ومن كان في شك من أن هذا الجانب الإيجابي، هو الهدف الأخير لشريعة  الصوم، فليقرأ كتاب الله يجد دلائله مبثوثة في تضاعيف آيات الصيام،  وليطالع سنة رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، يجد معالمه مبسوطة في هديه  النبوي قولًا وفعلًا، والعجيب في هذا التوجيه أن الإِسلام لم يترك الأمر  بالصيام دعوة مرسلة، بل وضع له مناهج معينة، ورسم  له خططًا مفصلة؛ ذلك أنه لمَّا جعل شهر الصيام موسمًا لانطلاق الروح من  عقالها؛ فتح فيه للأرواح بابين تتدفق منهما: بابًا إنسانيًّا، وبابًا  ربانيًا.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
كيف تعيش رمضان؟
مجمد حسين يعقوب
(12)

مشاهد العبودية في الصيام
إخوتاه ..
المشهد السابع: استشعار المعانى الإيجابية للصوم:
فأما انطلاق الروح الباب الإنساني: فذلك أنه أرشدنا إلى أن يكون زهدنا في الطعام والشراب ليس قبضًا وإمساكًا بالحفظ والادخار، بل بسطًا وسخاء بالبذل والإيثار: لا تسد أيها الصائم جوعتك، ولا تنقع غلتك فحسب، ولكن أطعم الجائع واسق الظمآن، وهذا هو الصوم كما فهمه إمامنا الأعظم صلوات الله عليه، فقد كان أجود ما يكون في رمضان، حتى إنه كان فيه أجود من الريح المرسلة.
وما زكاة الفطر في آخر رمضان إلا الحلقة الختامية، والمظهر العلني الجماعي لهذه الحركات النفسية الفردية، التي تحولت فيها فضيلة الصبر، إلى فضيلة الشكر، اتباعا لإرشاد القرآن الكريم حين يقول: {وَلِتُكْمِلُوا الْعِدَّةَ وَلِتُكَبِّرُوا اللهَ عَلَى مَا هَدَاكُمْ وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ} [البقرة: 185].

وأما انطلاق الروح في رمضان من الباب الرباني؛ فذلك أن الإِسلام فتح فيه للطاعة مسالك مسلوكة، ورسم لها سُبُلًا ذُلُلًا، تسبيح وتحميد، تكبير وتمجيد: {لِتُكَبِّرُوا اللهَ عَلَى مَا هَدَاكُمْ}، تضرع وابتهال، ودعاء وسؤال: {وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ} [البقرة: 186]، ركوع وسجود، وقيام وتشمير ونهوض: "من صام رمضان إيمانًا واحتسابًا غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه" (1)، وما الاعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان إلا نهاية الشوط في السير، إقبالا على الله وانقطاعا بالكلية إليه: {وَلَا تُبَاشِرُوهُنَّ وَأَنْتُمْ عَاكِفُونَ في الْمَسَاجِدِ} [البقرة: 187].

ألا وإن ذِروة الأمر وسِنامُه في هذا الجانب الرباني، إنما هو في مناجاة الله بكلامه، وفي مدارسة كتابه، كما كان يفعل الرسول المصطفى من البشر، والرسول المصطفى من الملائكة، إذ كانا يتدارسان القرآن في رمضان في كل عام، ولأمر ما نَوَّه الله بهذه الصلة الوثيقة بين رمضان وبين القرآن، وجعلها أولى المناقب والمزايا التي اختص بها هذا الشهر المعظم، فقال جلت حكمته: {شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ الَّذِي أُنْزِلَ فِيهِ الْقُرْآنُ هُدًى لِلنَّاسِ وَبَيِّنَاتٍ مِنَ الْهُدَى وَالْفُرْقَانِ} [البقرة: 185]؛ فكان ذلك إيماء لنا بأن نجعل حظ رمضان من القرآن أوفر الحظوظ.

لما كان الأصل العمل والجهاد في سبيل الله؛ فإن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - جاهد في رمضان ليصل إلى أعلى درجة في العبادة، دائمًا في المركز الأعلى، فكان عند الموت يقول: "بل الرفيق الأعلى" (1)، شرط بشرط، ولكل سلعة ثمن.
أما صوم النُّوَّم .. أما صوم البطالين .. فمال هؤلاء والجنة؟!
مالك أنت والمحبة وأنت أسيرُ الحبة، تعلقتَ بها تعلقَ الرضيع بالظِئر، والقوم ما أعاروها الطرف .. فالنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان يصوم ويجاهد .. يصوم ويقوم .. يصوم ويتلو .. يصوم ويدعو .. يصوم ويصلي .. يصوم ويعلِّم .. يصوم ويتلقى القرآن ويعلمه ويدعو به وإليه .. بأبي أنت وأمي ونفسي يا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -.

لذلك إخوتاه فإن الصيام ليس موسمًا للنوم، إنك مسلم، فلابد أن تكون عالي الهمة تطلب القمة؛ لأنك صاحب دين قيِّم .. في هذه الآية: {قُلْ إِنَّنِي هَدَانِي رَبِّي إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ دِينًا قِيَمًا}، توجد قراءة أخرى وهي دينًا قيِّمًا، وذلك الدين القيِّم يجعلك حين تسلم وتستسلم: تصوم وتبذل جهدك وتستعين بالله جل جلاله، قال الله سبحانه: {وَاسْتَعِينُوا بِالصَّبْرِ وَالصَّلَاةِ} [البقرة: 45]، أيها الناس .. أيها الإخوة .. أيها الأخوات .. إذا أردتم النجاح؛ فاستعينوا بالصبر والصلاة .. والتزموا العبودية أينما حلَّت ركائبها.
المشهد الثامن: الجود والإحسان:
قال ابن عباس - رضي الله عنهما -: "كان رسولُ الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أجودَ الناس، وكان أجودَ ما يكونُ رمضان حين يلقاه 

جبريل، وكان جبريل يلقاه في كل ليلة من شهر رمضان فيدارسه القرآن. كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حين يلقاه جبريل - عليه السلام - أجودَ بالخير من الريحِ المُرْسَلَة" (1).
الله الكريم يحبُّ أن يرى أثر نعمته على عبده، قال سبحانه وتعالى: {وَأَمَّا بِنِعْمَةِ رَبِّكَ فَحَدِّثْ} [الضحى: 11]، ومن أسماء الله الحسنى "المنَّان"؛ فهو سبحانه يحبُّ المدح، ورمضان شهرٌ كثير البركات عظيمُ الخيرات، جَادَ اللهُ فيه على عباده بأنواعٍ من النعم؛ فوجب أن يكون للعبد في المقابل أنواعٌ من الجُود شكرًا لهذه النعم؛ أسْوةً بالنبي محمَّد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -؛ فإنه وإن كان أجودَ من الريح المرسلة في غير رمضان؛ إلا أنه كان يصير أجودَ من ذلك في رمضان.
إننا نريدُ أيها الأخُ الكريم أن تُظهر لله أنواعًا من الجود في رمضان:

- أطعم الفقراء والمساكين، من طعامك الذي تأكله على مائدتك أو أفضل.
- تصدق بصدقة من أعزِّ ما تملِك.
- أكرم فقيرًا بأكثر مما يتمنى.
نريد منك مظاهر جود لم تحدث من قبل .. اقتسم عمرُ مالَهُ مع الله، وخرج أبو بكر من مالِهِ كُلِّه، فماذا أنت فاعل؟
واعلم أنه لم تُستجلب نِعمُ اللهِ قط وإكرامُهُ وفضلُه بمِثلِ الجودِ وإكرامِ خلقِه.
__________
(1) متفق عليه البخاري (38)، مسلم (760).
(1) متفق عليه، البخاري (4176)، مسلم (2444).
(1) أخرجه النسائي (4/ 125)، وصححه الألباني (2095) في "صحيح النسائي".(159)


**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
كيف تعيش رمضان؟
مجمد حسين يعقوب
(13)

مشاهد العبودية في الصيام
إخوتاه ..
قيام رمضان
ليس في الدنيا شيء يشبه نعيم أهل الجنة إلا حلاوة المناجاة في القيام
صلاة التراويح في رمضان
شهر رمضان شهر كله خير وبركة، وسبحان الله الكريم، أعطى فيه من فرص المغفرة للمؤمنين ما يفوق الأمنيات، ولكن وسبحان الملك العليم القدير تجد في شهر رمضان علامة مميزة عجيبة دون غيره من الشهور، كأنها شامة في جبين هذا الشهر ألا وهي قيام رمضان.

ففضلًا عن أن قيام رمضان يستوجب مغفرة الذنوب المتقدمة، فلقيام رمضان لذة وبهجة خاصة عجيبة ليس كمثلها شيء.
سبحان الملك!، قد يقوم الإنسان كثيرًا وطويلًا على مدار السنة؛ ولكن قيام رمضان له مذاق خاص يختلف عن جميع السنة، وسبحان الملك أيضًا القرآن في رمضان له مذاق خاص يختلف عن جميع أيام السنة، وفي القيام: القرآن.
والليل في رمضان له مذاق خاص أيضًا يختلف عن جميع ليالي السنة.

وأيضًا هذه من خصوصيات رمضان، أن تجد القيام سهلًا على جميع الناس، حتى إنك لتجد بعض من لا يصلي الفرائض في غير رمضان يصلي القيام في رمضان، ومن خصوصيات هذا الشهر الكريم أيضًا نداوة الأصوات، فأحلى قرآن تسمعه في حياتك تسمعه في ليالي رمضان.
وإليك أخي الحبيب بعض المنشطات لقيام رمضان أولها فوائد هذه العبادة.
فوائد صلاة التراويح:

(1) قيام رمضان من الإيمان؛ ومغفرة لسالف الذنوب:
قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "من قام رمضان إيمانًا واحتسابًا غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه" (1)، قال الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله: هذا الترغيب وأمثاله بيان لفضل هذه العبادات، بأنه لو كان على الإنسان ذنوب؛ فإنها تغفر له بسبب هذه العبادات، أما إذا لم يكن للإنسان ذنب، يظهر هذا الفضل في رفع الدرجات كما في حق الأنبياء المعصومين من الذنوب.
(2) استحقاق قائمه اسم الصديقين والشهداء:

وهذا فيض الكريم وجوده، يسوقه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وفيه الغُنْم كل الغنم: جاء رجل إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال: يا رسول الله، أرأيت إن شهدت أن لا إله إلا الله، وأنك رسول الله، وصليت الصلوات الخمس، وأديت الزكاة، وصمت رمضان وقمته، فممن أنا؟، قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "من الصديقين والشهداء" (2).
(3) من قام مع إمامه كتب له قنوت ليلة:
فقد جاء في حديث أبي ذر قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "إن الرجل إذا صلى مع الأمام حتى ينصرف حسب له قيام ليلة" (3)، فاتق الله في عمرك، وأقبل على صلاة التراويح يقبل الله عليك، أن تُحْسبَ لك عند الله ليلة فكل ليالي العمر هَدَر وضياع لا قيمة لها إلا أن 

تقومها لله -عز وجل-؛ فعندها يُحْسب لك عند الله قيام ليلة واحتساب هذا الأجر عند الله عظيم؛ فاصبر على إمامك حتى ينصرف ولا تستعجل فتخسر ليلتك.
(4) اختر لنفسك اسمًا عند الله:
قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "من قام بعشر آيات لم يُكتب من الغافلين، ومن قام بمائة آية كُتِبَ من القانتين، ومن قام بألف آية كُتِبَ من المقنطرِين" (1).
إذا علم المسلم اطلاع الله على حاله، وقربه منه، وذِكْرَ الله للعبد، علم أن له إسمًا عند الله يعرف به عند الله سبحانه وتعالى، قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "إن الرجل ليصدق ويتحرى الصدق حتى يكتب عند الله صدِّيقًا، وإن الرجل ليكذب ويتحرى الكذب حتى يكتب عند الله كذابًا" (2)، وفي هذا الحديث الذي معنا أسماء الناس في الليل، فاختر عملًا يكتب لك به أسمًا عند الله.
(5) القيام شرف:

قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "شرف المؤمن قيام الليل" (3)، وسبحان الملك!، هذا سبيلٌ يتشرف به الإنسان ليكون عند الله شريفًا، وإن البحث عن هذه الصفة، والانشغال بالوصول إليها، والانتساب إلى هذا الاسم؛ لواجب حتم على كل من يبتغي الرفعة؛ فهيا إلى قافلة الشرفاء، وواظب على قيام الليل تكن من الشرفاء.
(6) قافلة الصالحين:
قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "عليكم بقيام الليل فإنه دأب الصالحين قبلكم" (4)، نعم .. من أراد أن ينضم إلى قافلة الصديقين والشهداء ثم انضاف إلى قافلة الشرفاء؛ فليجعل قيام الليل دأبه لأنه دأبهم وعلامتهم، وكأنك تستشعر من كلمة الدأب المداومة والصبر والاجتهاد في هذا العمل، فاجتهد فيه كجهدهم تكن منهم.
(1) متفق عليه، البخاري (37)، مسلم (759).
(2) أخرجه ابن حبان (3438)، وصححه الألباني (993) في "صحيح الترغيب والترهيب".
(3) أخرجه أحمد (5/ 159)، وصححه الألباني (1615) في "صحيح الجامع".


(1) أخرجه أبو داود (1398) , وصححه الألباني (6439) في "صحيح الجامع".
(2) أخرجه مسلم (2607).
(3) أخرجه الحاكم (4/ 360)، وحسنه الألباني (831) في "السلسلة الصحيحة".
(4) أخرجه الترمذي (3549)، وحسنه الألباني (2814) في "صحيح الترمذي".
**

*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
كيف تعيش رمضان؟
مجمد حسين يعقوب
(14)
**
****
مشاهد العبودية في الصيام
إخوتاه ..
فوائد صلاة التراويح:

(7) القيام شفاء وعافية:
قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "عليكم بقيام الليل فإنه دأب الصالحين قبلكم، ومنهاة عن الإثم، ومطردة للداء عن الجسد" (1)، سبحان الله العظيم الذي من عرفه لم يبخل عليه بِنَفَسٍ من أنفاس حياته، فإنه نِعْمَ التعامل مع الكريم، إذا ضحيت لله بجزء من راحتك 
****
عوضك عن ذلك راحة أكثر وصحة أفضل، بل إنه سبحانه يجعل قيامك له وأنت تغالب شهوة النوم فتطردها، فيجعل الجزاء من جنس العمل، أن يطرد مقابل ذلك: الداءَ عن جسدك، فإلى الباحثين عن الصحة، عليكم بقيام الليل فإن رضى الله وقَبِل؛ طرد الأمراض والأدواء عن أجسادكم.
(8) عصمة من الذنوب:
مر معنا في الحديث السابق أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ذكر في مناقب قيام الليل أنه منهاة عن الإثم، نعم والله:
كيف لقلبٍ ذاق حلاوة قيام الليل أن يصبح فيعصي ربه:
كيف لقلبٍ استشعر في الليل وهو قائم رؤية الله له ومباهاته، به ثم يصبح فيعصي الله.
****
كيف لقلب بات يناجي ربه ويتلذذ بكلمات الله، ثم يصبح تاركًا طاعة به، إنها المكافأة.
كما قال الحسن: من أحسن في ليله كوفئ في نهاره، ومن أحسن في نهاره كوفئ في ليله.
(9) الله يباهي بالقائمين:
قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "إذا قام الرجل من الليل يصلي فغلبته عيناه فنام في سجوده؛ فإن الله يقول لملائكته: انظروا يا ملائكتي، هذا عبدي روحه عندي وجسده بين يدي، اكتبوا له قيامه، واجعلوا نومه صدقة مني عليه" (1)، سبحان الملك الكريم!، الله يباهي ملائكته بساجد نائم، فما بالك بالمتيقظ المُقَاوِم؟ .. هذا شرف لا يُقَاوَم.
(10) سبيلٌ لمحبة الله:
قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "ثلاثة يحبهم الله ويستبشر بهم ويضحك إليهم" وذكر منهم "رجلٌ عنده امرأة حسنة، وفراش حسن، ثم قام يصلي، فيقول الله -عز وجل- لملائكته: انظروا يا ملائكتي، هذا عبدي، عنده فراش حسن، وزوجة حسنة، فتركهما، ثم 
****
قام يصلي يتملقني، ويتلو آياتي، ولو شاء رقد" (2)، انظر أيها الحبيب المحب، كيف أن كل ما تبذله لله له قدر عند الله، ويقع عند الله بموقع، والشاهد: قوله سبحانه للملائكة: "ولو شاء رقد"؛ فالله يحفظ لك جميل أنك غالبت الرقود وآثرتَ القيام؛ فأحبك، واستبشر بك، وضحك لك.
(11) القيام نور الوجوه والقلوب:
قيل للحسن: ما بال القائمين أحسن الناس وجوهًا؟، فقال: إنهم خَلَوْا بالله في السحر فألبسهم من نوره.
نعم نشهد، وقد رأينا أن أهل القيام أحسن ناس وجوهًا , إذا رأيتهم ذكرت الله، ورعُهم ظاهر، وحلاوتهُم فائقة، وملاحتهم بادية على سرائرهم.
فاعلم يا أخي- هدانا الله وإياك إلى سبيله الأقوم -أن الناصح لنفسه لا تخرج عنه مواسم الطاعات عطلًا؛ لأن الأبرار ما نالوا البر إلا بالبر، قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "الصلوات الخمس، والجمعة إلى الجمعة-، ورمضان إلى رمضان، مكفراتٌ لما بينهن إذا اجتنبت الكبائر" (1).
فهلمَّ يا باغي الخير إلى شهر يُضاعف فيه الأجر للأعمال، فنَصَبُ المجتهدين في خدمة مولاهم في هذا الشهر هو الراحة، هبَّتْ على القلوب نفحةٌ من نفحات نسيم القرب في رمضان، وسعى سمسارُ الوعظ للمهجورين في الصلح، ووصلت البشارةُ فيه للمنقطعين بالوصل، وللمذنبين بالعفو، والمستوجبين النار بالعتق، فلم يبق للعاصي عذر.
****
كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يرغب في قيام رمضان من غير أن يأمرهم بعزيمة, ثم يقول: "من قام رمضان إيمانًا واحتسابًا غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه" (2).
قال الخطابي: إيمانًا واحتسابًا: أي نية وعزيمة، وهو أن يقومه على التصديق والرغبة في ثوابه، طيبة به نفسه، وقال البغوي: احتسابًا: أي طلبًا لوجه الله.
ومن المعلوم أن قيام رمضان يسمى بصلاة التراويح، قال الحافظ ابن حجر: التراويح جمع ترويحة، وهي المرة الواحدة من الراحة كتسليمة 
****
من السلام، سميت الصلاة في الجماعة في ليالي رمضان التراويح؛ لأنهم أول ما اجتمعوا عليها كانوا يستريحون بين كل تسليمتين.
وقد أقر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الجماعة فيها, فقد خرج رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ذات ليلة في رمضان فرأى ناسًا في ناحية المسجد يصلون، فقال: ما يصنع هؤلاء، قال قائل: يا رسول الله, هؤلاء ناس ليس معهم قرآن, أبي بن كعب يقرؤهم معه يصلون بصلاته, فقال: "قد أحسنوا, أو قد أصابوا", ولم يكره ذلك لهم (1).
وقد صلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - التراويح, فعن النعمان بن بشير قال: قمنا مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ليلة ثلاث وعشرين في شهر رمضان إلى ثلث الليل الأول, ثم قمنا معه ليلة خمس وعشرين إلى نصف الليل, ثم قام بنا ليلة سبع وعشرين حتى ظننا أن لا ندرك الفلاح , قال: وكنا ندعو السحورَ الفلاحَ.
****
وعن أنس بن مالك قال: كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يصلى في رمضان, فجئت فقمت إلى جنبه, وجاء رجلٌ آخر فقام أيضًا حتى كنا رهطًا, فلما أحس النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنا خلفه جعل يتجوز في الصلاة , ثم دخل رحله فصلى صلاة لا يصليها عندنا, قال: قلنا له حين أصبحنا: أفطنت لنا الليلة؟ , فقال: "نعم, ذاك الذي حملني على الذي صنعت" (2).
__________
(1) أخرجه الترمذي (3549)، وحسنه الألباني (2814) في "صحيح الترمذي".
(1) أخرجه ابن ماجه (1344)، وصححه الألباني (1105) في "صحيح ابن ماجه".
(2) أخرجه الحاكم (1/ 77)، وصححه الألباني (3478) في "صحيح الترغيب والترهيب".
(1) أخرجه مسلم (233).
(2) متفق عليه، البخاري (37)؛ مسلم (759).
(1) أخرجه البيهقي (4386) , وحسنه الألباني (1) في "صلاة التراويح".
(2) أخرجه مسلم (1104).
**
**

**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
كيف تعيش رمضان؟
مجمد حسين يعقوب
(15)
**
****
مشاهد العبودية في الصيام
إخوتاه ..
فوائد صلاة التراويح:
* إحياء عمر لسنة الجماعة في التراويح:
كان الناس يقوم كل واحد منهم رمضان في بيته منفردًا, حتى انقضى صدر من خلافة عمر.
يقول عبد الرحمن القارئ: خرجت مع عمر بن الخطاب ليلة في رمضان إلى االمسجد, فإذا الناس أوزاع متفرقون يصلي الرجل لنفسه, ويصلي الرجل فيصلي بصلاته الرهط، فقال عمر: إني أرى لو جمعت هؤلاء على قارئ واحد لكان أمثل، ثم عزم فجمعهم على أُبَيِّ بن كعب، ثم خَرَجتُ معه ليلة أخرى والناس يصلون بصلاة قارئهم، قال عمر: "نعمت البدعة هذه، والتي ينامون عنها أفضل من التي يقومون -يريد آخر الليل- وكان الناس يقومون أوله" (1).
****
* فضل أداء التراويح جماعة:
عن أبي ذر - رضي الله عنه - قال: صمنا مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - رمضان، فلم يقم بنا شيئًا من الشهر حتى بقي سبع -أي سبع ليال- فقام بنا حتى ذهب ثلث الليل، فلما كانت السادسة لم يقم بنا، فلما كانت الخامسة قام بنا حتى ذهب شطر الليل، فقلت: يا رسول الله لو نفلتنا قيام هذه الليلة، فقال: "إن الرجل إذا صلى مع الإِمام حتى ينصرف حسب له قيام الليلة" (2)، فلما كانت الرابعة لم يقم، فلما كانت الثالثة جمع أهله ونسائه والناس، فقام بنا حتى خشينا أن يفوتنا الفلاح، قلت: وما الفلاح؟، قال: السحور، ثم لم يقم بنا بقية الشهر.
****
والشاهد من هذا الحديث قوله: من قام مع الإِمام، فإنه ظاهر الدلالة على فضيلة قيام رمضان مع الإِمام.
قال صاحب "عون المعبود": حصل له ثواب قيام ليلة تامة.
وقيل للإمام أحمد: يعجبك أن يصلي الرجل مع الناس في رمضان أو وحده؟، قال: يصلي مع الناس.
وقال: يعجبني أن يصلي مع الإمام ويوتر معه، لحديث النبي "إذا قام مع الأمام ... ".
• وبذلك يكون تطور التراويح في العصر النبوي:
****
أولًا: بدأت بالترغيب فيها دون أن يعزم عليهم.
ثانيًا: انتقلت إلى السنة والندب مقرونه بفريضة الصيام.
ثالثًا: أُدِّيتْ بالفِعل، أداها أوزاعٌ من الناس.
رابعًا: تسلل الناس إلى مصلاه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فائتموا به - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، وهو لا يشعر بهم، ثم أقرهم على ذلك وهو لا يقر على باطل.
خامسًا: تقريره - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لمن يصلي بالناس سواء في المسجد أو في البيت.
سادسًا: صلاته هو - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالفعل بأهل بيته.
****
سابعًا: صلاته هو - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بأهل بيته والناس عدة ليال متفرقة.
عدد ركعات قيام رمضان:
قال شيخ الإِسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله: "إن نفس قيام رمضان لم يوقِّت فيه النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عددًا معينًا؛ بل كان هو - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لا يزيد على ثلاث عشرة ركعة؛ لكن كان يطيل الركعات، فلما جمعهم عمر على أبي بن كعب كان يصلي بهم عشرين ركعة، ثم يوتر بثلاث، وكان يخفف القراءة بقدر ما زاد من عدد الركعات؛ لأن ذلك أخف على المأمومين من تطويل الركعة الواحدة.
والأفضل يختلف باختلاف أحوال المصلين؛ فإن كان فيهم احتمال لطول القيام بعشر ركعات وثلاث بعدها كما كان النبي - صلى الله عليه 
****
وسلم - يصلي لنفسه فهو الأفضل، وإن كانوا لا يحتملونه فالقيام بعشرين أفضل، وهو الذي يعمل به أكثر المسلمين، فإنه وسط بين العشرين وبين الأربعين، ومن ظن أن قيام رمضان فيه عدد مؤقت عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لا يزاد منه ولا ينقص فقد أخطأ.
وكذلك لم يذكر أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حدد مقدار القراءة في كل ركعة؛ بل يختلف ذلك بحسب نشاط القوم، فقد أمر عمر بن الخطاب أبي بن كعب وتميم الداري أن يقوما بالناس في رمضان، وقال قائلهم: "فكان القارئ يقرأ بالمئين، حتى كنا نعتمد على العِصِّيِّ من طول القيام، وما كنا ننصرف إلا في بزوغ الفجر".
وقال أبو داود: سئل أحمد عن الرجل يقرأ القرآن مرتين في رمضان يؤم الناس؟، قال: هذا عندي على قدر نشاط القوم، وإن فيهم العُمَّال. اهـ كلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله.
****
أخي الحبيب: لا تنشغل بمناقشة عدد ركعات القيام مع الآخرين ولا تجادل وتضيع رمضان، عليك بالعمل: فاجتهد في أن تقوم أكثر الليل ولا تضيع وقتك مع البطالين.
ويجوز للنساء حضور الجماعة في قيام رمضان، إذا تأدبن بآداب الخروج الشرعية من الحجاب، وعدم التطيب، وعدم رفع أصواتهن أو الاختلاط بالرجال في المواصلات والشوارع ونحو ذلك، وغض البصر، وعدم البقاء لوقت متأخر خارج المنزل دون محرم، وإلا فصلاتهن في بيوتهن أفضل، ويمكن لرجل من أهل. البيت أن يؤمهن للصلاة، فعن جابر قال: جاء أبي ابن كعب في رمضان فقال: يا رسول الله كان مني الليلة شيء، قال: "ما ذاك يا أبي؟ "، قلت: نساء داري قلن: إنا لا نقرأ القرآن، فنصلي خلفك بصلاتك، فصليت بهن ثمان ركعات والوتر، فسكت عنه وكان شبه الرضا (1).
****
ويمكن أيضًا أن تؤم المرأةُ النساءَ في قيام رمضان، عن أم ورقة الأنصارية:أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أمرها أن تؤم أهل دارها، وكان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يزورها ويسميها الشهيدة، وكان لها مؤذن.
وإذا لم يكن الإِمام قارئًا، جاز له أن يصلي بالناس ويقرأ من المصحف، فقد كانت السيدة عائشة تأمر مولى لها يؤمها في شهر رمضان في المصحف، وعدة من أصحاب النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -.
قال أبو داود: سمعت أحمد قيل له: زعم الزبيري أنه إذا ختموا القرآن رفعوا أيديهم ودعوا في الصلاة؟، فقال: هكذا رأيتهم بمكة يفعلون، وسفيان يومئذ حي، يعني في قيام رمضان، وكذلك الاستراحة بعد كل أربع ركعات بجلسة يسيرة فعله السلف، ولا يدعو إذا استراح.

(1) أثر صحيح. الألباني (15) في "صلاة التراويح".
(2) أخرجه أحمد (5/ 159)، وصححه الألباني (1615) في "صحيح الجامع".
(1) أخرجه ابن حبان (254)، وحسنه الألباني (79) في "صلاة التراويح".
**
**

**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
كيف تعيش رمضان؟
مجمد حسين يعقوب
(16)
****
مشاهد العبودية في الصيام
إخوتاه ..
قيام رمضان
أخي .. وحبيبي:
الصلاة  مكيال .. فمن وَفَّى وُفِّيَ له، ومن طَفف؛ فقد علمتم ما قيل في  المطففين،  أما يستحي من يستوفي مكيال شهوته، ويطفف في مكيال قيامه  وصلاته؟!، ألا  بعدًا لمدين.
إذا كان الويل لمن طفف في مكيال الدنيا، فكيف حال من طفف في مكيال الدين؟، كيف حال المسيئين في عباداتهم؟، أرحموا من حسناته كلها سيئات، وطاعاته كلها غفلات.
كيف لا تجري للمؤمن على هذه الأيام دموع, وهو لا يدري هل بقي له من عمره رجوع، متى يصلح من لا يصلح في رمضان؟
من رد في ليلة القدر متى يصلح؟، كل ما لا يثمر من الأشجار في أوان الثمار فإنه يُقطع.
****
شهر رمضان شهر المصابيح، شهر التهجد والتراويح، واهًا لأوقاته من زواهر   ما أشرفَها، ولساعاته التي كالجواهر ما أظرفَها، أشرقت لياليها بصلاة   التراويح، وأنارت أيامها بالصيام والتسبيح، حِليتُها الإخلاص والصدق،   وثمرتها الخلاص والعتق.
فطوبى لعبدٍ صام نهاره، وقام أسحاره .. يا حُسنه  ومصابيح النجوم تزهر،  والناس قد ناموا وهو في الخير يسهر، غسلَ وجهَهُ من  ماء عينهِ، وعينُ  العينِ أطهر وأطهر.
إذا ما الليلُ أظلم .. كابدوه:
****
حبيبي في الله ..
لعل  أطيب أوقات المناجاة أن تخلو بربك والناس نيام، والخَلِيُّون هُجَّع،  وقد  سكن الكون كله، وأرخى الليلُ سدولهَ، وغابت نجومه، فتستحضر قلبك،  وتتذكر  ربك، وتتمثل ضعفك وعظمة مولاك، فتأنس بحضرته، ويطمئن قلبك بذكره،  وتفرح  بفضله ورحمته، وتبكي من خشيته، وتشعر بمراقبته، وتلح في الدعاء،  وتجتهد في  الاستغفار، وتفضي   بحوائجك لمن لا يعجزه شيء، ولا يشغله عن شيء شيء، إنما أمره إذا أراد   شيئًا أن يقول له: كن، فيكون، وتسأله لدنياك وآخرتك، وجهادك ودعوتك،   وأمانيك ووطنك وعشيرتك، ونفسك وإخوانك.
الليل سكون وهدوء، وفي الهدوء تركيز وصفاء والناس نيام، وفي ذلك بعد عن الرياء، الليل خَلوة مع الله، وفي الخلوة قرب وأنس ومناجاة.
قال  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "أفضل الصيام بعد رمضان شهرُ الله   المحرم، وأفضل الصلاة بعد الفريضة صلاة الليل" (1)، وإنما كانت صلاة الليل   أفضل؛ لأنالقلب فيها يكون أكثر إقبالًا على الله، وابعد عن الشواغل، ولما   كان وقت الليل والتهجد فيه أفضل أوقات التطوع بالصلاة، فيها يكون العبد   قريبًا من ربه، فيها تفتح أبواب السماء ويستجاب فيها الدعاء، فينبغي عليك أن تواظب عليها خلال شهر رمضان.
****
قال  الأزدي: سمعت الخَوَّاص يقول: دواء القلب خمسة أشياء: قراءة القرآن   بالتدبر، وخلاء البطن، وقيام الليل، والتضرع عند السحر، ومجالسة الصالحين.
ولكن  لا ينهض إلى قيام الليل إلا أهل المجاهدة والمغالبة وأولو العزم،  فالنهوض  إلى الله في هذه الساعات أشد وطئًا على النفس وأثقل من النهوض  إليه بغيرها؛  ولذا كان قيام الليل من مقاييس العزيمة الصادقة وسمات النفوس  الكبيرة،  فعلينا أن نُدْخِل هذا في حسابنا ولا نغفل عنه؛ حتى لا تخدعك  نفسك وتضيِّع  عليك عملًا من أفضل الأعمال التي يتقرب بها إلى الله - عز  وجل- في هذا  الشهر وغيره، وإنما تفاوت القوم بالهمم لا بالصور، ومن تلمح  حلاوة العاقبة هان عليه مرارة الصبر.
قال  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "أقربُ ما يكون العبد من الرب في  جوف  الليل، فإن استطعت أن تكون ممن يذكر الله في تلك الساعة فكن" (1).
****
وصف المتهجدين وليلهم:
في وصف ليلة واحدة من ليالي أهل القرب والصفاء أهل السبق والنقاء أهل الله المخلصين:
يقول ابن القيم -عليه رحمة الله: "أما السابقون المقربون فنستغفر الله
الذي لا إله إلا هو, أولًا من وصف حالهم وعدم الاتصاف به, بل ما شممنا   له رائحة, ولكن محبة القوم تحمل على تعرف منزلتهم والعلم بها, وإن كانت   النفوس متخلفة منقطعة عن اللحاق بهم, فاسمع الآن وصف القوم واحضر ذهنك   لشأنهم العجيب وخطرهم الجليل, فإن وجدت من نفسك حركة وهمة إلى التشبه بهم   فاحمد الله وادخل فالطريق واضح والباب مفتوح.
فنبأ القوم عجيب, وأمرهم خفي إلا على من له مشاركة مع القوم, فإنه يطلع على ما يريه إياه القدر المشترك, وجملة أمرهم أنهم قوم 
****
قد  امتلأت قلوبهم من معرفة الله, وغمرت بمحبته وخشيته وإجلاله ومراقبته,  فسرت  المحبة في أجزائهم فلم يبق فيها عرق ولا مفصل إلا وقد دخله الحب.
فإذا  وضع أحدهم جنبه على مضجعه صعدت أنفاسه إلى إلهه ومولاه, واجتمع همه  عليه,  متذكرًا صفاته العلى وأسمائه الحسنى, مشاهدًا له في أسمائه, وقد  تجلت على  قلبه أنوارها, فانصبغ قلبهُ بمعرفته ومحبته, فبات جسمه على فراشه  يتجافى عن  مضجعه, وقلبه قد أوى إلى مولاه وحبيبه فآواه إليه, وأسجده بين  يديه خاضعًا  خاشعًا ذليلًا منكسرًا من كل جهه من جهاته, فيا لها سجدةً ما  أشرفَها من  سجدة, لا يرفع رأسه منها إلى يوم اللقاء.
****
وقيل  لبعض السلف: أيسجد القلب بين يدي ربه؟ , قال: إي واللهِ, بسجدةٍ لا  يرفع  رأسه منها إلى يوم القيامة, فشتان بين قلب يبيت ربه قد قطع في سفره  إليه  بيداء الأكوان, وخرق حُجُبَ الطبيعة, ولم يقف عند رسم, ولا سكن إلى  علم,  حتى دخل على ربه في داره, فشاهد عِزَّ سلطانه وعظمة جلاله وعلو شأنه  وبهاء  كماله. فإذا صارت صفات ربه وأسماؤه مشهدًا لقلبه أَنْسَتْهُ ذِكرَ غيره, وشغلته عن حب من سواه.
وبالجملة:  فيبقى قلب العبد -الذي هذا شأنه- عرشًا للمثل الأعلى -أي عرشًا  لمعرفة  محبوبه ومحبته. وناهيك بقلبٍ هذا شأنه، فياله من قلب مِنْ ربه ما  أدناه!!
فهؤلاء قلوبهم قد قطعت الأكوان، وسجدت تحت العرش، وأبدانهم في  فرشهم  كما قال أبو الدرداء: "إذا نام العبد المؤمن عُرج بروحه حتى تسجد  تحت  العرش، فإن كان طاهرًا أُذن لها في السجود، وإنْ كان جُنُبًا لم يؤذن  لها  بالسجود" وهذا -والله أعلم- هو السر الذي لأجله أمر النبي - صلى الله  عليه  وسلم - الجنب إذا أراد النوم أن يتوضأ.

(1) أخرجه مسلم (1163).
(1) أخرجه الترمذي (3579)، وصححه الألباني (2053) في "صحيح الجامع".
**
**
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
كيف تعيش رمضان؟
مجمد حسين يعقوب
(17)
**
أيها الأحبة في الله ..
مشاهد العبودية في الصيام
إخوتاه ..
قيام رمضان
أخي .. وحبيبي:
****
فإذا استيقظ هذا القلب من منامه، صعد إلى الله بهمته وحبه وأشواقه، مشتاقًا  إليه، طالبًا له، محتاجًا له، عاكفًا عليه، فحاله كحال المحب الذي غاب عنه  محبوبه الذي لا غنى له عنه، ولابد له منه، وضرورته إليه أعظم من ضرورته  إلى النَّفَس والطعام والشراب , فإذا نام غاب عنه، فإذا استيقظ عاد إلى  الحنين إليه وإلى الشوق الشديد والحب المقلق، فحبيبه آخر خطراته عند منامه  وأولها عند استيقاظة كما قال بعض المحبين لمحبوبه:
وآخِرُ شيءٍ أنتَ في كُلِّ هَجْعَةٍ ... وأولُّ شيءٍ أنتَ عِنْدَ هُبُوبي
فأُفٍّ لقلبٍ لا يصلح لهذا ولا يُصَدِّق به، لقد صُرف عنه خيرُ الدنيا والآخرة.
فإذا استيقظ أحدهم، وقد بدر إلى قلبه هذا الشأن، فأول ما يجري على لسانه  ذكر محبوبه والتوجه إليه، واستعطافه والتملق بين يديه، والاستعانة به أن لا  يُخَلِّي بينه وبين نفسه وألا يكله إليها فيكله إلى ضعفٍ وعجز وذنبٍ وخطيئة، بل يكلأه كَلاءَةَ الوليد الذي لا يملك ضَرًا ولا نفعًا ولا موتًا ولا حياةً ولا نَشُورًا.
فأول ما يبدأ به: "الحمد لله الذي أحيانا بعد ما أماتنا وإليه النشور"  متدبرًا لمعناها؛ من ذكر نعمة الله عليه بأن أحياه بعد نومه الذي هو أخو  الموت، وأعاده إلى حاله سَوِيًّا سليمًا محفوظًا مما لا يعلمه ولا يخطر  بباله من المؤذيات والمهلكات، التي هو عَرَضٌ وهدف لسهامِه كلِّها، 
****
التي تقصده بالهلاك أو الأذى، والتي من بعضها شياطين الإنس  والجن. فمن الذي كلأه وحرسه وقد غاب عنه حسه وعلمه وسمعه وبصره، قال  سبحانه: {قُلْ مَنْ يَكْلَؤُكُمْ بِاللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ مِنَ  الرَّحْمَنِ بَلْ هُمْ عَنْ ذِكْرِ رَبِّهِمْ مُعْرِضُونَ} [الأنبياء: 42]  فإذا تصور العبد ذلك فقال: "الحمد لله" كان حمده أبلغ وأكمل من حمد الغافل  عن ذلك.
ثم تفكر في أن الذي أعاده بعد هذه الإماتة قادرٌ على أن يعيده بعد  موتته الكبرى، ثم يقول: "لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله  الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير، سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله  أكبر ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله"، ثم يدعو ويتضرع، ثم يقوم إلى الوضوء  بقلبٍ حاضرٍ مستصحبِ لما فيه، ثم يصلي ما كتب الله له صلاةَ محبٍّ ناصحٍ  لمحبوبه، متذللٍ منكسر بين يديه، لا صلاة مُدِلّ بها 
****
عليه، يرى من أعظم نعم محبوبه عليه أن أقامه وأنام غيره، واستزاره وطرد  غيره، وأهَّلَهُ وحرم غيره، فهو يزداد بذلك محبةً إلى محبته، ويرى أن  قُرَّةَ عينه، وحياةَ قلبه، وجنة روحه ونعيمه ولذته وسروره في تلك الصلاة، فهو يتمنى طول ليله، ويهتمُّ بطلوع الفجر كما يتمنى المحب الفائز بوصل محبوبه ذلك، فهو كما قيل:
يَوَدُّ أَنَّ ظلامَ الليلِ دامَ لَهُ ... وزِيْدَ فيهِ سَوادُ القلبِ والبصرِ
فهو يتملق فيها مولاه تملق المحب لمحبوبه العزيز الرحيم، ويناجيه بكلامه معطيًّا لكل آية حظها من العبودية.
1 - فتجذب قلبه وروحه إليه آياتُ المحبة والوِداد، والآيات التي فيها  الأسماء والصفات، والآيات التي تعرَّف بها إلى عباده بآلائه وإنعامه عليهم،  وإحسانه إليهم.
****
2 - وتُطيِّبُ له السير آياتُ الرجاء والرحمة وسَعة البر والمغفرة، فتكون له بمنزلة الحادي الذي يطيب له السير ويهونه.
3 - وتقلقه آيات الخوف والعدل والانتقام وإحلال غضبه بالمعرضين عنه  العادلين به غيره، المائلين إلى سواه، فيجمعه عليه ويمنعه أن يشرد قلبه  عنه.
فتأمل هذه الثلاثة وتفقه فيها، والله المستعان، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.
وبالجملة: فيشاهد المتكلم سبحانه وقد تجلَّى في كلامه، ويعطي كل آية حظها  من عبودية قلبه الخاصة الزائدة على مجرد تلاوتها والتصديق بأنها كلام الله،  بل الزائدة على نفس فهمها ومعرفة المراد منها.
ثم شأنٌ آخر لو فطن له العبد لعلم أنه كان قبلُ يلعبُ، كما قيل:
****
وكنتُ أرى أَنْ قَدْ تَناهى بيَ الهوى ... إلى غايةٍ ما بعدَهَا لي مذهبُ
فلما تلاقَيْنَا وعاينتُ حُسْنَها ... تيقنتُ أني إنما كنتُ ألعبُ
فوآأسفاه وواحسرتاه كيف ينقضي الزمان وينفد العمر والقلب محجوب ما شم لهذا  رائحة، وخرج من الدنيا كما دخل إليها وما ذاق أطيب ما فيها، بل عاش فيها  عيش البهائم، وانتقل منها انتقال المفاليس، فكانت حياته عجزًا وموته كمدًا، ومعاده حسرة وأسفًا.
فإذا صلى ما كتب الله له جلس مطرقًا بين يدي ربه هيبةً له وإجلالًا،  واستغفره استغفار من قد تيقن أنه هالك إن لم يغفر له ويرحمه، فإذا قضى من  الاستغفار وطرًا وكان عليه بعد ليل، اضطجع على شقه الأيمن مُجِمًا لنفسه  مُريحًا لها، مقوِّيًا لها على أداء وظيفة الفرض؛ فيستقبله نشيطًا بجِدِّهِ  وهمته كأنه لم يزل نائمًا طول ليلته لم يعمل شيئًا" (1). انتهى كلام طبيب  القلوب وريحانة المتهجدين ابن القيم رحمه الله.
****
بكاؤهم .. وبحرُ الدُّمُوِع:
ولا يُذكر الليل إلا ويقارنه ذكرُ الدموع، والبكاءُ من أعظم ما تقرب به  العابدون، واسترحم به الخائفون، ومن أرق من المتهجدين أفئدة حين أتخذوا من  الدمع رسولهم لربهم، فالدمعُ ألَحُّ شفعائهم، فقد كاتبوا الله بدموعهم وهم ينتظرون الجواب.
قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "عينان لا تمسهما النار أبدًا: عين  بكت من خشية الله، وعين باتت تحرس في سبيل الله" (2)، قيل لصفوان بن محرز  عند طول بكائه وتذكر أحزانه: إن ذلك يورث العمى، فقال: ذلك شهادة لها فبكى  حتى عمي.
وقال عبد الرحمن بن مهدي: ما عاشرت رجلًا أرق قلبًا من سفيان الثوري، وكنت أرمقه الليلة بعد الليلة، فما كان ينام إلا أول الليل، ثم 
****
ينتفض مرعوبا ينادي: النار .. النار، شغلني ذكر النار عن النوم والشهوات،  ثم يتوضأ ويقول على إثرِ وضوءه: اللَّهم إنك عالمٌ بحاجتي غير مُعَلَّم،  وما أطلب إلا فكاك رقبتي من النار، إلهي، إن الجزع قد أرقني، وذلك من نعمك  السابغة علي، إلهي، لو كان لي عذر في التخلي، ما أقمت مع الناس طرفة عين،  ثم يُقْبِل على صلاته، وكان البكاء يمنعه من القراءة حتى إن كنتُ لا أستطيع  سماع قراءته من كثرة بكائه.
أما الحسن البصري شيخ البكائين الذي وصفوه بأنه إذا بكى فكأن النار لم تخلق إلا له، لما قيل له: ما يبكيك؟، قال: أخاف أن يطرحني غدًا في النار ولا يبالي.
وفي رواية: وما يؤمنني أن يكون قد اطلع على بعض ذنوبي فقال اذهب فلا غفرت لك.
__________
(1) طريق الهجرتين (205 - 211).
(2) أخرجه أبو يعلى (7/ 307)، وصححهُ الألباني (4113) في "صحيح الجامع".
**
**
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
كيف تعيش رمضان؟
مجمد حسين يعقوب
(18)
**
**أيها الأحبة في الله ..**
مشاهد العبودية في الصيام
إخوتاه ..
قيام رمضان
أخي .. وحبيبي:
****
إذا قمت .. أيقظ أهلك:
إن عباد الرحمن لا يكفيهم أنهم يبيتون لربهم سجدًا وقيامًا فحسب، بل ويرجون  ذريةً تسير على نهجهم، وأن تكون لهم أزواجٌ من نوعيتهم فتقر بهم أعينهم،  وتطمئن لهم قلوبهم. قال سبحانه وتعالى: {وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  وَاتَّبَعَتْهُم  ْ ذُرِّيَّتُهُمْ بِإِيمَانٍ أَلْحَقْنَا بِهِمْ  ذُرِّيَّتَهُمْ وَمَا أَلَتْنَاهُمْ مِنْ عَمَلِهِمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ كُلُّ امْرِئٍ بِمَا كَسَبَ رَهِينٌ} [الطور: 21].
وتأمل معي قول الرسول الكريم - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "من استيقظ من الليل وأيقظ أهله فصليا ركعتين جميعًا، كتبا من الذاكرين الله 
****
كثيرًا والذاكرات" (1).
وعن أبي هريرة قال: قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - "رحم الله رجلًا  قام من الليل فصلى، وأيقظ امرأته، فإن أبت نضح في وجهها الماء، ورحم الله  امرأة قامت من الليل فصلت وأيقظت زوجها، فإن  أبى نضحت في وجهه الماء" (2)، وهذا النضح من باب المداعبة بين الرجل  وزوجته، فهما متعاونان على طاعة الله تعالى، ولا يحب أحدهما أن ينفرد  بالخير دون الآخر.
لِمَ كُلَّ هذا الاهتمام بالليل؟
****
لخمسة أمور:
الأول: أن الإنسان عندما يقوم الليل يكون هذا أخلص لربه جل وعلا؛ لأنه يكون في وقت سر لا يطلع عليه أحد.
الثاني: أنه أشق على النفس ولذلك يكون الأجر أكثر، فالأجر على قدر المشقة.
الثالث: مع خلو البال من مشاغل الحياة وسكون الليل والفراغ من الدنيا والكد فيها يكون القلب أكثر مواطأة وموافقة للسان في الذكر.
الرابع: أن الليل موطن لتنزل الرحمات ولنزول رب الأرض والسموات، فعظمت العبادة فيه.
الخامس: أن قيام الليل عبادة جامعة لطهارة القلب.
****
وقد قال قتادة: "كان يقال: سَهِرَ الليلَ منافق" يعني في قيام الليل.
ما يعين على التهجد:
الأسباب الظاهرة:
(1) قلة الطعام وعدم الإكثار منه:
فكما قلت لك سابقًا -أخي الحبيب- حاول أن تقلل من كمية الطعام، فقلة الطعام  سحاب، وإذا قل الأكل مُطِرَ القلبُ الحكمةَ، فالواجب على الناصح لنفسه ألا  يكثر الأكل، فيكثر الشرب، فيغلبه النوم، ويثقل  عليه القيام، أما يرعبك حديث رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "أقصر من  جُشائك, فإن أكثر الناس شَبعًا في الدنيا أكثرهم جوعًا في الآخرة" (1).
رأى معقل بن حبيب قومًا يأكلون كثيرًا فقال: ما نرى أصحابنا يريدون يصلون الليلة.
****
وقال وهب بن منبه: ليس من بني آدم أحب إلى شيطانه من الأكول النوام.
وقال أبو سليمان الدارانى: من شبع دخلت عليه ست آفات: فقد حلاوة المناجاة،  وتعذر عليه حفظ الحكمة، وحرمان الشفقة على الخلق، وثقل العبادة، وزيادة  الشهوات، وإن سائر المؤمنين يدورون حول المساجد، والشباعون يدورون حول المزابل.
(2) الاقتصاد في الكد نهارًا:
لا تتعب نفسك بالنهار في الأعمال التي تعيا بها الجوارح، وتضعف بها الأعصاب، فإن ذلك مجلبة للنوم، وعليك بالقصد في هذه الأعمال، 
****
وأن تتجنب فضول الكلام، وفضول المخالطة التي تشتت القلب.
(3) الاستعانة بالقيلولة نهارًا:
فعن أنس - رضي الله عنه - قال: قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "قِيلوا فإن الشياطين لا تقيل" (1).
(4) ترك المعاصي:
لا تحتقب الأوزار بالنهار فتُفْسِد عليك صيامك، وتُقَسِّي قلبك، وتحول بينك وبين قيام الليل.
قال رجل للحسن البصري: يا أبا سعيد، إني أبيت معافى، وأحب قيام الليل، وأعد طهوري؛ فما بالي لا أقوم؟، فقال: ذنوبك قيدتك.
****
وقال الثوري: حرمت قيام الليل خمسة أشهر بذنب أذنبته, قيل: وما هو؟ , قال: رأيت رجلًا يبكي فقلت في نفسي: هذا مراء ..
رحمهم الله قَلَّت ذنوبهم فعلموا من أين أُتوا, ونحن كثرت ذنوبنا فلم ندر من أين أتينا.
وقال الفضيل بن عياض: إذا لم تقدر على قيام الليل وصيام النهار؛ فاعلم أنك محروم مكبل كبلتك خطيئتك.
(5) طِيب المطعم:
قال بعض العلماء: إذا صمت يا مسكين, فانظر عند من تفطر, وعلى أي شيء تفطر,  فإن العبد ليأكل أكلة فينقلب قلبه عما كان عليه ولا يعود إلى حالته الأولى,  فالذنوب كلها تورث قساوة القلب, وتمنع من قيام الليل, وأَخَصُّهُ بالتأثير  تناول الحرام.
ولذلك قال بعضهم: كم من أكلة منعت قيام ليلة, وإن العبد ليأكل أكلة فيحرم قيام الليل سنة.
(6) عدم المبالغة في حشو الفراش:
****
فإن مما يعين على قيام الليل عدم المبالغة في حشو الفراش؛ لأنه سبب لكثرة  النوم والغفلة, ومجلبة للكسل والدعة, ولقد كان فراش رسول الله - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - من الحصير الذي خَطَّ في جنبه, وكانت وسادته التي ينام عليها  بالليل من أَدَم حشوها ليف.
فلا تتدثر بالبطاطين, وتضع المدفأة إلى جوارك, على سرير وثير مريح, فأنت  بذلك تستعد لنوم طويل لن تستطيع الاستيقاظ منه أبدًا, تعمد أن يكون نومك  غير مريح حتى تستطيع القيام بسهولة.
(7) النوم على الجانب الأيمن, والوضوء والتسوك قبل النوم وأذكار النوم هذه سنه النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - والأحاديث فيها محفوظة مشهورة فأعمل ولا تكسل.
(1) أخرجه أبو داود (1451)، وصححه الألباني (1288) في "صحيح أبي داود".
(2) أخرجه أحمد (2/ 250)، وصححه الألباني (3494) في "صحيح الجامع".
(1) أخرجه الحاكم (4/ 135)، وحسنه الألباني (1179) في "صحيح الجامع".
(1) أخرجه الطبراني (1/ 13) في "الأوسط"، وحسنه الألباني (1647) في "السلسلة الصحيحة".
**
**

**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
كيف تعيش رمضان؟
مجمد حسين يعقوب
(19)
***
* مشاهد العبودية في الصيام
إخوتاه ..
قيام رمضان
أخي .. وحبيبي:
الأسباب الباطنة:
(1) الإخلاص:
من صفا صفي له , ومن كدر كُدِّر عليه, وإنما يكال للعبد كما كال. إذا اطلع  الخبير على ما في الضمير فلم يجد غير الخبير أقامك بين يديه في الدياجي,  فإن قيامك في الليل علامة من علامات المحبة لله, وهي عبادة عنوانها وتاجها  الإخلاص.

****
يا أخي .. كم من سراج قد أطفأته الريح, وكم من عبادة أفسدها العجب, وساعة  يزري العبد فيها على نفسه خير له من عبادة يُدِل فيها بعمله, وأضر الطاعات  على العبد ما أنسته مساويه وذكَّرته حسناته.
(2) يقينك أن الكبير المتعال هو الذي يدعوك للقيام:
إنها دعوة من السماء .. ويكفي أنها من الله لتلبى وتنفذ, كفاك جزاء على  الطاعة أن رضيك لها أهلا .. انظر إلى حديث رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم  -: "يتنزل ربنا تبارك وتعالى كل ليلة إلى السماء الدنيا حين يبقى ثلث الليل  الآخر فيقول: من يدعوني فأستجب له؟ , من يسألني فأعطيه؟ , من يستغفرني  فأغفر له" (1) ..
قف بوادي الذل .. وقيل في الدياجي: يا أيها العزيز .. مسنا وأهلنا الضر ..
(3) نعم الرجل إن كان يقوم من الليل:
****
قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "نعم الرجل عبد الله إن كان يقوم من  الليل" (2) , فمن كان يصلي من الليل يوصف بكونه نعم الرجل, وهذه شهادة  غالية عالية من الحبيب محمَّد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -, وقد ساق إليك عشرات  الأحاديث في فضائل المتهجدين, فكيف تضيع على نفسك أن تكون منهم!!
(4) يقينك أنك بعين الله:
الله يسمع ويرى صلاتك بالليل .. هان سهر الحراس لما سمعوا أن أصواتهم بسمع الملك، قال سبحانه تعالى: {الَّذِي يَرَاكَ حِينَ تَقُومُ 
****
(218) وَتَقَلُّبَكَ في السَّاجِدِينَ} [الشعراء:218 - 219].
(5) نبيك - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قام، وأنت تنام!!
كان - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقوم الليل حتى تتفطر قدماه، وكان لا يترك  القيام وهو مريض ولا في سفر، وأنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ما ترك القيام في  وقت الجهاد، وقد غفر الله له ما تقدم من ذنبه وما تأخر، فكيف بك وقد ضج  الليل من نومك وضجت الأرض من معاصيك.
(6) وضع الجنة نُصْبَ عينيك:
ويقينك بأن التهجد يورثك أعلى الجنان .. وتفكرك فيما أعد الله للمتهجدين في الغرف من نعيم الجنة .. ووقوفك طويلًا مع أخبار المتهجدين في ليلهم ونومهم مع الحور العين.
****
(7) وضع النار وعذابها وأغلالها وأنكالها نصب عينيك أيضًا:
فمن سهر هنا في طاعة الله متهجدا باكيًا مناجيًا؛ لا يسهر في النار مع  الضريع والزقوم والغسلين، وسهر الليل بالقيام أهون من مقطعات الحديد وشرب  الصديد.
(8) النوم على نية القيام للتهجد.
(9) سؤال المولى -عز وجل- ودعاؤه أن يمن عليك بالقيام.
(10) علمك بمدى اجتهاد الصحابة الكرام في القيام.
(11) معرفة مدى اجتهاد نساء السلف في القيام:
****
أمالك بالرجال أسوة؟!! .. أتسبقك وأنت رجل نسوة؟!!
(12) الشيطان يمنعك من القيام، أتطيعه؟!!
(13) دوام محاسبة النفس:
وتوبيخها على قيام الليل إن فرطت فيه.
(14) النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان يتفقد أصحابه ويوقظهم للقيام.
(15) علمك ببكاء السلف وتحسرهم على فوات القيام.
(16) اتهام النفس:
بالتقصير في القيام، وقولك لها: قومي يا مأوى كل سوء، فلأنت أحق بالضرب من  شر الدواب، أيظن أصحاب محمَّد أن يستأثروا به دوننا .. كان الرجل من السلف  لا يأتي فراشه إلا زحفًا، ومع هذا يعاتب نفسه على التقصير في حق ربه.
(17) معاقبة النفس:
****
على ترك القيام، ومنعها من لذاتها أيامًا، والتصدق بالمال، نام الصحابي  تميم الداري ليلةً فلم يقم للتهجد، فقام سنة لم ينم فيها عقوبة للذي صنع.
(18) الزهد في الدنيا:
فمن زهد في الدنيا وتقلل منها، وصحب الدنيا ببدنه صارت روحُه معلقةً بالملأ  الأعلى، وعَلَق قلبُه بالآخرة، صفى وقته بمناجاة ربه في القيام، واتخذ  القرآن دثارًا وشعارًا، ومن عرف قيمة الدنيا وقلة المقام  بها، أمات فيها الهوى طلبًا لحياة الأبد، فاستيقظ من نوم الغفلة واسترجع  بالقيام ما انتهبه العدو منه في زمن البطالة، ومن لم تبك الدنيا عليه، لم  تضحك الآخرة إليه.
(1) أخرجه البيهقي, وصححه الألباني (8021) في "صحيح الجامع".
(2) أخرجه أحمد، وصححه الألباني (6771) في "صحيح الجامع".
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*كيف تعيش رمضان؟
مجمد حسين يعقوب
(20)
**أيها الأحبة في الله ..
مشاهد العبودية في الصيام
إخوتاه ..
قيام رمضان
أخي .. وحبيبي:
الأسباب الباطنة:
(19) علمك بأن الحيوانات تذكر ربها، وأنت نائم!!

لماذا تسبح الحيوانات ربها في السحر؟ وهي التي لم تقترف ذنبًا ولم ترتكب جناية، وأنت في نومك وغطيطك!!، وتجتهد الديوك في عبادة الله وأنت في لعبك وتفريطك .. أما تستحي!!
(20) كثرة ذكر الموت:
كان النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إذا ذهب ثلث الليل قام فقال: "يا أيها الناس، اذكروا الله، جاءت الراجفة، من خاف أدلج، ومن أدلج بلغ المنزل، ألا إن سلعة الله غالية، ألا إن سلعة الله الجنة، جاءت الراجفة تتبعها الرادفة، جاء الموت بما فيه" (1).
(21) قراءة تراجم المتهجدين والعيش معهم:
والتربية بالقدوة خير وسيلة تعين على القيام، والحكايات عن الصالحين المتهجدين وكيف أنهم ما كانوا يريدون العيش في الدنيا إلا للتهجد ..

لما أتى معاذَ بن جبل الموتُ قال: مرحبًا بالموت مرحبًا، زائر مُغِبّ وحبيبٌ جاء على فاقة لا أفلح من ندم، اللَّهم، إني كنتُ أخافك وأنا اليوم أرجوك، اللَّهم، إنك تعلم أنني لم أكن أحب البقاء في الدنيا لغرس الأشجار، ولا لكري الأنهار، ولا لجني الثمار؛ ولكن لظمأ الهواجر، ومكابدة الساعات، ومزاحمة العلماء بالرُّكَب في حِلَقِ العلم".
هذه الحكايات جند من جنود الله يثبت الله بها قلوب من يريدون سلوك طريق التهجد، فيمقت العبد نفسه، وهو يرى أناسًا مصيرهم ومصيره إلى الله واحد، ومع هذا سهرت عيونهم ونامت عينه!

ما ذاقت أعينهم غمضًا وهو ينام وله غطيط! بكوا تحت ستر الليل وهو لاعب! خافوا وهم قد نصبوا أقدامهم حتى تورمت ومالوا في الأسحار إلى الاستغفار وهو الآمن الغافل النائم! فإذا أراد أن يلحق بالمتهجدين السادة .. فليترك مخاللة الفراش والوسادة ..
وأما الميسرات الباطنة لقيام الليل فأربعة أمور:
الأول: سلامة القلب عن الحقد على المسلمين، وعن البدع وعن فضول هموم الدنيا.
الثاني: خوف غالب يلزم القلب مع قصر الأمل، فإنه إذا تفكر أهوال الآخرة ودركات جهنم طار نومه وعظم حذره.

الثالث: أن يعرف فضلَ قيام الليل بسماع الآيات والأحاديث والآثار، حتى يستحكم به رجاؤه فيهيجه الشوق لطلب المزيد.
الرابع: وهو أشرف البواعث: حب الله وقوة الإيمان بأنه في قيامه لا يتكلم بحرف إلا وهو مناج ربه وهو سبحانه معه مطلع عليه.
آداب القيام:
1 - الإخلاص وترك العجب:
قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "صلاة الرجل تطوعًا حيث لا يراه الناس تعدل صلاته على أعين الناس خمسًا وعشرين" (1)، وقد كان - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ينام السحر الأعلى ليذهب النوم بصفوة القيام وهو أبعد الناس عن الرياء.
اتباع هدي النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -:2 - الاغتسال والتطيب ولبس الثياب الحسنة:
فعن مجاهد بن جبير قال: كانوا يكرهون أكل الثوم والكرات والبصل من الليل، وكانوا يستحبون أن يمس الرجل عند قيامه من الليل طيبًا يمسح به شاربه وما أقبل من اللحية.

3 - التسوك لقيام الليل:
قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "إن العبد إذا تسوك ثم قام يصلي، قام الملك خلفه، فسمع لقراءته، فيدنو منه حتى يضع فاه على فيه، وما يخرج من فيه شيء من القرآن إلا صار في جوف الملك، فطهروا أفواهكم للقرآن" (1)، فانظر رحمك الله إلى حرص الملائكة واعتنائهم باستماع القرآن من البشر، والذي نفسي بيده لو لم يكن في فضيلة السواك ليلًا إلا هذا الحديث لكفى.

4 - غسل اليد قبل غمسها في إناء الوضوء.
5 - الحرص على أذكار القيام والاستفتاح والتأسي بالنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في كيفية صلاته.
6 - ترديد الآية وتدبر ما فيها.
7 - ترديد السورة.
8 - البكاء.
9 - حسن الصلاة وحضور القلب.
10 - ترك القيام مع النعاس والفتور:

قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "إذا نعس أحدكم في الصلاة فليرقد حتى يذهب عنه النوم؛ فإن أحدكم إذا صلى وهو ناعس لعله يذهب يستغفر فيسب نفسه" (2).
(1) أخرجه الحكم (4/ 343)، وحسنه الألباني (954) في "السلسلة الصحيحة".
(1) صححه الألباني (3821) في "صحيح الجامع".
(1) أخرجه البزار (2/ 214)، وصححه الألباني (213) في "السلسلة الصحيحة".
(2) متفق عليه، البخاري (209)، مسلم (786).


**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

كيف تعيش رمضان؟
مجمد حسين يعقوب
(21)
أيها الأحبة في الله ..
 مشاهد العبودية في الصيام
إخوتاه ..
****
قيام رمضان
أخي .. وحبيبي:
آداب القيام:
11 - النهي عن تخصيص ليلة الجمعة بقيام:
قال  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "لا تختصوا ليلة الجمعة بقيام من  بين  الليالي، ولا تخصوا يوم الجمعة بصيام من بين الأيام إلا أن يكون في  صوم  يصومه أحدكم" (1).
12 - إيقاظ الأهل والصبية ومن يليه لقيام الليل.
****
واعلم  -أخي- أنه من اعتاد على القيام نُبِّه لذلك إذا غفل عنه، فعن ابن  مسعود  قال: إذا نام الرجل وهو يريد القيام من الليل أيقظه إما سنور، وإما  صبي،  وإما شيء فيستيقظ، فيفتح عينيه وقد وكل به قرينان: قرين سوء وقرين  صالح،  فيقول قرين السوء: افتح بِشَرٍّ، ثم عليك ليلًا طويلًا ما تسمع  صوتًا ولا  قيام أحد، فإن نام حتى يصبح أتاه الشيطان فبال في أذنه، فأصبح  ثقيلًا  كسلانًا خبيث النفس مغبونًا، أما الآخر فيقول له الملك: افتح بخير،  قم  فاذكر ربك وصل، فإن قام فتوضأ   ثم دخل المسجد فذكر الله وأثنى عليه، وصلى على النبي محمَّد - صلى الله   عليه وسلم -، فإذا فرغ من صلاته استقبله الملك فقبله، ثم يصبح طيب النفس قد   أصاب خيرًا.
أخي في الله ..
****
ألق نفسك في الدجى على باب الذل.
وقل: إلهي، كم لك سواي ومالي سواك .. عبيدك سواي كثير وليس لي سيد سواك.
فبفقري إليك وغناك عني، بقوتك وضعفي، بعزك وذلي إلا رحمتني وعفوت عني، هذه ناصيتي الكاذبة الخاطئة بين يديك.
أسألك مسألة المسكين .. وأبتهل إليك ابتهال الخاضع الذليل .. وأدعوك دعاء الخائف الضرير، سؤال من خضعت لك رقبته، ورغم لك أنفه، وفاضت لك عيناه، وذل لك قلبه ..
إلهي .. أنا الذي كلما طال عمري زادت ذنوبي، أنا الذي كلما هممت بترك خطيئة عرضت لي أخرى ..
****
واذنوباه! خطيئة لم تبل وصاحبها في أخرى ..
واذنوباه! إن كانت النار لي مقيلا ومأوى ..
واذنوباه! إن كانت المقامع لرأسي تهيأ ..
رب  أفحمتني ذنوبي وانقطعت مقالتي فلا حجة لي، فأنا الأسير ببليتى، المرتهن   بعملي، المتردد في خطيئتي، المتحير عن قصدي، المنقطع بي، قد أوقفت نفسي   موقف الأشقياء المجترئين عليك، المستخفين بوعدك، سبحانك أي جرأة اجترأتها   عليك، وأي تغرير غررت بنفسي.
****
مولاي ارحم كبوتي لحسر وجهي وزلة قدمي، وعد بحلمك على جهلي وبإحسانك على إساءتي، فأنا المقر بذنبي المعترف بخطيئتي ..
وهذه  يدي وناصيتى، أستكين بالقوَد من نفسي، ارحم ضعفي ونفاد أيامي واقتراب   أجلي، وقلة حيلتي ومسكنتي، مولاي وارحمني إذا انقطع من الدنيا أثري،  وانمحى  من المخلوقين ذكري، وكنت في المنسيين كمن قد نُسِي، مولاي وارحمني عند تغير صورتي وحالي، إذا بلى جسمي وتفرقت أعضائي وتقطعت أوصالي، يا غفلتي عما يراد بي.
مولاي  وارحمني في حشري ونشري، واجعل في ذلك اليوم مع أوليائك موقفي، وفي  أحبائك  مصدري، وفي جوارك مسكني يا رب العالمين، سبحانك اللَّهم وحنانيك،  سبحانك  اللَّهم وتعاليت.
الاعتكاف
الاعتكاف .. وما أدراك ما الاعتكاف ..
جئنا إلى بيت القصيد والمَحَكِّ الصادق للحبِّ الحقيقي ..
****
حين يخلو كُلُّ حبيبٍ بحبيه
حين يُذكر الاعتكاف تهفو إليه النفوس المؤمنة والقلوب الصادقة.
الاعتكاف بيتُ المشاعر .. وعمقُ الإيمان .. وصدقُ التوجه .. وحلاوةُ الغربة ..
الاعتكاف .. ملازمةُ الباب .. والوقوفُ في المحراب: ولذةُ أُوْلِي الألباب ..
الاعتكاف .. لا بد منه لكل صادق؛ فإنه مطلبٌ رئيس يحتاجه في حياته ..
في القلب شعث لا يَلُمُّهُ إلا الإقبال على الله ..
وفي القلب فاقة .. لا يسدها إلا الأنس به واستشعار معيته ..
هَمُّ  الحياة وكبدها .. شتاتُ القلبِ وتفرقه .. مأساةُ التعامل مع الناس  ودنياهم  .. كل ذلك يجعل الإنسان يتوق إلى خَلوة حصينة يخلو فيها مع ربه  وإلهه ..  وحبيبه ومعبوده وسيده ومطلوبه ..
يجعل الإنسان يشتاق إلى لحظاتٍ يتخلص فيها من كل شيء، ومن كل أحد .. ويجتمع همُّ قلبه وكلُّ مشاعره وأحساسيه بل وكلُّ حواسه على الله وحده.
__________
(1) أخرجه مسلم (1144).
**
**
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

كيف تعيش رمضان؟
محمد حسين يعقوب
22
أيها الأحبة في الله ..
مشاهد العبودية في الصيام
إخوتاه ..
****
الاعتكاف
حين يخلو كل حبيب بحبيبه
وفرحة اعتكاف رمضان لمن أراد أن يغتنمها فرصةُ الفرص ..
فإنه يخص العشر الأواخر من رمضان جوٌّ إيمانيٌّ عَبِق .. جوٌّ روحانيٌّ  طَلْق .. فيها هدايا .. وفرائد وفوائد .. ونِعَم لا تحصى تحتاج إلى شكر ..
ولك في رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أسوةٌ؛ فإن هذه الخَلوة فترة إعداد وتهيئة وتدريب لأحد عشر شهرًا قادمة.
قال بعض أصحاب التفاسير عند الكلام على خَلوة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في غار حراء كلامًا نفيسًا أنقله هنا بنصه تتأمله وتستفيد ما يمس قلبك منه قال رحمه الله:
****
"وكان اختياره - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لهذه العزلة طرفًا من تدبير الله له؛  ليُعِدَّه لما ينتظره من الأمر العظيم. ففي هذه العزلة كان يخلو إلى نفسه،  وَيخْلُصَ من زحمة الحياة وشواغلها الصغيرة، ويُفَرَّغ لموحيات الكون،  ودلائل الإبداع؛ وتسبح روحه مع روح الوجود؛ وتتعانق مع هذا الجمال وهذا  الكمال؛ وتتعامل مع الحقيقة الكبرى، وتُمَرَّن على التعامل معها في إدراك  وفَهْم.
ولابد لأيِّ روح يُراد لها أن تؤثر في واقع الحياة البشرية فتحولها وجهةً أخرى .. لابد لهذا الروح من خَلوة وعزلة بعض الوقت، وانقطاع عن شواغل الأرض، وضجة الحياة، وهموم الناس الصغيرة التي تشغل الحياة.
لابد من فترة للتأمل والتدبر والتعامل مع الكون الكبير وحقائقه الطليقة.
فالاستغراق في واقع الحياة يجعل النفس تألفه وتستنيم له، فلا تحاول تغييره.
****
أما الانخلاع منه فترة، والانعزال عنه، والحياة في طلاقة كاملة من أسر  الواقع الصغير، ومن الشواغل التافهة؛ فهو الذي يؤهل الروح الكبير لرؤية ما  هو أكبر، ويدربه على الشعور بتكاهل ذاته بدون حاجة إلى عرف الناس،  والاستمداد من مصدر آخر غير هذا العرف الشائع!
وهكذا دَبَّرَ -الله لمحمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو يعده لحمل الأمانة  الكبرى، وتغيير وجه الأرض، وتعديل خط التاريخ .. دَبَّرَ له هذه العزلة  قبل تكليفه بالرسالة بثلاث سنوات. ينطلق في هذه العزلة شهرًا من الزمان، مع  روح الوجود الطليقة، ويتدبر ما وراء الوجود من غيبٍ مكنون، حتى يحين موعد  التعامل مع هذا الغيب عندما يأذن الله" اهـ.
أيها الإخوة ..
****
لقد كان محور حياة الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الرئيسي عبادة الله  -عز وجل-، فهو خير من عبد الله -عز وجل- في هذا الكون، فكانت له عباداته  اليومية التي كان يواظب عليها من فروض ونوافل، من أداء الصلوات الخمس،  وأداء للرواتب، وصلاة الضحى، وقيام الليل، وعيادة مريض، وتجهيز غاز، وقضاء  حوائج الناس، وغير ذلك من سلوكه اليومي.
وقد كانت له عبادات أسبوعية، مثل: صيام الاثنين والخميس، وصلاة الجمعة.
وعبادات حولية، مثل: صيام شهر رمضان، وقيامه، واعتكافه في العشر الأواخر منه.
وكل هذه الأمور التعبدية التي كان يحيا بها - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  لها توجيهاتها التربوية في حياة الإنسان المسلم، لذلك كان لزامًا على  المسلم معرفة التوجيهات التربوية في عبادات رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم  - المتنوعة، حتى يستطيع العمل على نهج رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -؛  لأنه القدوة في كل أمورنا على حد سواء وهذا هو الاتباع بإحسان.
والاعتكاف عبادة ليست كغيرها من العبادات، فهي تعني الانقطاع إلى الله  -عز وجل- بالكلية، وهجر ملذات الدنيا، التي تعترض عادة السمو الروحي  للإنسان، والصلة المتكاملة بالله -عز وجل- من أجل تحقيق الصفاء الروحي في  علاقة الإنسان المسلم بالله -عز وجل-.
فالجانب الروحي في الشر وظيفته الرئيسية إيجاد صلة مستمرة بين العبد وخالقه -عز وجل- من خلال دائرة العبادة الواسعة، التي 
****
تشمل حياة هذا الإنسان بكليته؛ مبتغيًا بذلك مرضاة الله -عز وجل-، متبعًا  فيه شريعة الحق تبارك وتعالى، وتنقطع هذه الصلة الروحية عند انحراف هذا  الإنسان عن ابتغاء مرضاة الله -عز وجل-، وتطبيق شرعه القويم، وتعود بعودة  الإنسان إليها.
وفي الاعتكاف فرصة كبيرة لتحقيق هذه الصلة المستمرة بين العبد وربه -عز  وجلَّ-، وذلك لِتَوَفر بُغْيَة مرضاة الله -عز وجل-، واتباع شرعه تبارك  وتعالى بصورة مستمرة أثناء الاعتكاف، والجوانب التربوية لسنة الاعتكاف  لا تنحصر في تربية النفس على تحري ليلة القدر، أو في تربية الجانب الروحي  في حياة الإنسان المسلم، وإنما هناك جوانب تربوية متعددة تمكننا أن نقول:  إن الاعتكاف يعتبر بحق مدرسة 
****
إسلامية تنعقد بصورة سنوية.
وعندما تعمل التربية الإِسلامية على الوصول بالإنسان المسلم إلى درجة  {أَحْسَنِ تَقْوِيمٍ}، كان لا بد وأن تُعيرَها السُّنَّةُ جُلَّ اهتمامها،  وتعمل على ترسم خطا النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في أحواله كما كان يفعل  ذلك الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم، فكانوا نماذج بشرية عالية الهمم، أمثال: أبي  بكر، وعمر، وعثمان، وعلي، وغيرهم - رضي الله عنهم - وعن الصحابة أجمعين،  كانوا يعملون باستمرار في اتباعه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في جميع أموره حتى  وإن لم يعرفوا الحِكْمَة في سلوكه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في أي موقف من  مواقف حياته.
****
ولا أدل على ذلك من أنه قد ورد عن أبي سعيد الخدري - رضي الله عنه - قال:  بينما رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يصلي بأصحابه إذ خلع نعليه فوضعهما  عن يساره، فلما رأى ذلك القوم ألقوا نعالهم، فلما قضى رسول الله - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - صلاته قال: "ما حملكم على إلقائكم نعالكم؟ "، قالوا:  رأيناك ألقيت نعليك فألقينا  نعالنا، فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "إن جبريل عليه السلام  أتاني فأخبرني أن فيهما قذرًا"، وقال - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "إذا جاء  أحدكم إلى المسجد فلينظر، فإن رأى في نعليه قذرًا أو أذًى فليمسحه وليصلِّ  فيهما" (1).
فكانت تلك المبادرة الفورية التلقائية لمتابعة سلوك الرسول - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - ألقى نعله فألقوا نعالهم وهكذا دومًا في كل الأحداث، ونتج عن ذلك  بطبيعة الحال الاستسلام الكلي لشرع الله -عز وجل-، الذي كان أساسه ارتفاع درجة الإيمان بالله في تلك النفوس.
****
وعندما بدأ نور الإيمان يخفت، وتدنت مؤشراته في نفوس كثيرٍ من المسلمين  -إلا من رحم ربي- بدأ التفلت من دائرة الشريعة الإِسلامية، وخاصة سنة  المصطفى - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، وقد نبتت نابتة شَرٍّ باعتبار أن كثيرًا  مما جاء في حياته - صلى الله عليه وسلم - سُنَّة، ولا بأس من تركها!!
ترى بعض العلماء والمتفقهين من أهل عصرنا، ممن عُرِفَ بالتساهل في التمسك  بالسنن، إذا قيل له في تركه بعض السنن، قال: هي سنة، وهي جائزة الترك،  وينسى أو يُغفِل المعنى الإيجابي لحب الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، وهو  المقتضي للاتباع والاقتداء، واللائق بالمسلم الحصيف غير هذا، فقد كان السلف  الأُول يفعلون كل مطلوب شرعًا -ولو كان رغيبة أو فضيلة- ودون تمييز بين ما  يطلب على سبيل الفرض أو الواجب، وبين ما يطلب على سبيل الترغيب أو الندب.
فالسُّنَّةُ المندوبة حِصنٌ للفرائض الواجبة، وبابٌ لزيادة الحسنات  والأنوار على المتسنن بها، وعنوان الحب والاتباع لهدي الرسول الكريم - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - في شأنه كله
__________
(1) أخرجه أبو داود (650)، وصححه الألباني (13) في "مشكاة المصابيح".
**
**
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
**كيف تعيش رمضان؟
مجمد حسين يعقوب
(23)
**أيها الأحبة في الله ..
مشاهد العبودية في الصيام
إخوتاه ..

الاعتكاف
حين يخلو كل حبيب بحبيبه
فالحرص على السنن النبوية والتمثل بها من كبر الغنائم، وأجمل الصفات، وأفضل القربات والطاعات؛ فعليك به أيها الأخ المسلم.
والاعتكاف سنةٌ مؤكدة، واظبَ عليها رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في  حياته بعد هجرته إلى المدينة المنورة، وقد هُجِرت هذه السُّنة وغيرها من  السنن النبوية في حياة الكثير من مسلمي اليوم -إلا من رحم ربي- وذلك لأسباب  منها:
(1) ضعف الجانب الإيماني في تلك النفوس.
(2) الإقبال المتزايد على ملذات الحياة الدنيا وشهواتها، والذي أدى إلى عدم القدرة في الابتعاد عنها ولو لفترة بسيطة، وبالتالي شغل 

الوقت والفكر بها.
(3) اقتصار محبة رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على الجانب اللفظي دون  العملي، والذي يتمثل في تطبيق جوانب السنة المحمدية المتعددة، ومنها  الاعتكاف.
قال الزهري: عجبًا من الناس!، كيف تركوا الاعتكاف، ورسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان يفعل الشيء ويتركه، وما ترك الاعتكاف حتى قبض.

الاعتكاف الذي كان يحياه الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في العشر الأواخر  من رمضان، واقتصرت مدته الزمنية بين تسعة إلى عشرة أيام، إلا أنها تعتبر  بمثابة مدرسة تربوية مستقلة متكاملة، تتخللَّها كثير من أنواع العبادة لله  -عز وجل-، والتي تعمل على إيقاظ كثير من الجوانب الحياتية في الإنسان،  وجعلها في دائرة واحدة متجهة إلى خالقها -عز وجل-، فهي بمثابة دورة تربوية  مكثفة لها نتائجها الإيجابية الفورية على حياة الإنسان في أيام وليالي  الاعتكاف.
ولها أيضًا أثرها الإيجابي على حياة الإنسان فيما يستقبله من أيام خلال  حياته التي يحياها إلى رمضان آخر، فحريٌّ بنا أبناء أمة محمَّد - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - العمل بهذه السنة، والإقبال عليها سَنةً بعد سَنة،  للإفادة من جوانبها المتعددة، وإحياءً لسُّنةِ الحبيب محمَّد - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - الذي قال: "من أحيا سنتي ففد أحبني، ومن أحبني كان معي في  الجنة" (1).

هدي النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في الاعتكاف:
وهديه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في الاعتكاف كان أكمل هدي وأيسره.
فكان إذا أراد أن يعتكف وُضع له سريره وفراشه في مسجده - صلى الله عليه  وسلم -، وبالتحديد وراء اسطوانة التوبة كما جاء في الحديث عن ابن عمر عن  النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "أنه كان إذا اعتكف طرح له فراشه، أو يوضع له سريره وراء اسطونة التوبة" (2).
وكان النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يُضرب له خِبَاءً على مثل هيئة الخيمة،  فيمكث فيه غير أوقات الصلاة حتى تتم الخَلوة له بصورة واقعية، وكان ذلك في  المسجد، ومن المتوقع أن يُضرب ذلك الخباء على فراشه أو سريره، وذلك كما في  حديث عائشة - رضي الله عنها 

قالت: "كان النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يعتكف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان، فكنت أضرب له خِبَاءً، فيصلي الصبح، ثم يدخله" (3).
وكان دائم المكث في المسجد لا يخرج منه إلا لحاجة الإنسان من بولٍ أو غائط؛  وذلك لحديث عائشة - رضي الله عنها - حين قالت: "وكان لا يدخل البيت إلا  لحاجة إذا كان معتكلفًا" (4).
وكان - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يُؤتى إليه بطعامه وشرابه إلى معتكفه، وكان -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - يحافظ على نظافته؛ إذ كان يُخرِج رأسَهُ إلى حجرة  عائشة - رضي الله عنها - لكي تُرَجِّل له شعرَه، فعنها  - رضي الله عنها -: "أنها كانت تُرَجِّل النبيَّ - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  وهي حائض، وهو معتكفٌ في المسجد، وهي في حجرتها، يناولها رأسه" (1).

وكان - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لا يعود مريضًا، ولا يشهد جنازة؛ وذلك من أجل  التركيز والانقطاع الكُليِّ لمناجاة الله -عز وجل-، ففي الحديث عن عائشة -  رضي الله عنها - أنها قالت: "كان النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يمر بالمريض  وهو معتكف فيمر كما هو ولا يُعَرِّج يسأل عنه" (2)، وأيضًا عنها أنها  قالت: "السُّنَّة في الاعتكاف أن لا يعود مريضًا، ولا يشهد جنازة، ولا يمس  امرأة ولا يباشرها، ولا يخرج لحاجة إلا لما لا بد منه، ولا اعتكاف إلا بصوم، ولا اعتكاف إلا في مسجد جامع".
وكان أزواجه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يزرنه في معتكفه، وحدث أنه خرج  يوصِّل إحداهن إلى منزلها وكان ذلك لضرورة، إذ كان الوقت ليلًا، فرأى -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن خروجه معها - رضي الله عنها - لا بد في ذلك الليل،  فخرج معها من معتكفه؛ ليوصلها إلى بيتها.
وخلاصة القول: إن هديه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في اعتكافه كان يتسم باليسر،  فقد كان جُلُّ وقته مُكثٌ في المسجد، وإقبالٌ على طاعة الله -عز وجل-،  وترقبٌ لليلة القدر.

مقاصد الاعتكاف:
(1) تحري ليلة القدر.
(2) الخَلوة بالله -عز وجل-، والانقطاع عن الناس ما أمكن؛ حتى يتم أنسه بالله -عز وجل- وذكره.
(3) إصلاح القلب، ولَمُّ شَعَثِه بالإقبال على الله تبارك وتعالى بكُليته.
(4) الانقطاع التام للعبادة الصِرف من صلاةٍ ودعاءٍ وذكرٍ وقراءة قرآن.
(5) حفظ الصيام من كل ما يؤثر عليه من حظوظ النفس وشهواتها.
(6) التقلل من المباح من الأمور الدنيوية، والزهد في كثير منها مع القدرة على التعامل معها.
 
(1) أخرجه الترمذي (2678)، وضعفه الألباني (501) في "ضعيف الترمذي".
(2) أخرجه ابن ماجه (1774)، وضعفه الألباني (392) في "ضعيف ابن ماجه".
(3) متفق عليه، البخاري (1928)، مسلم (1172).
(4) متفق عليه، البخاري (1925)، مسلم (297).
(1) نفس الحديث السابق.
(2) أخرجه ابن ماجه (1776)، وصححه الألباني (1438) في "صحيح ابن ماجه".


**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
**كيف تعيش رمضان؟
مجمد حسين يعقوب
(24)
**أيها الأحبة في الله ..
مشاهد العبودية في الصيام
إخوتاه ..
الاعتكاف

حكم الاعتكاف:
سُنَّة مؤكدة عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -.
ففي الحديث عن أبي سعيد الخدري - رضي الله عنه - قال: إن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - اعتكف العشر الأول من رمضان، ثم اعتكف العشر الأوسط في قبة تركية على سدتها حصير، قال: فأخذ الحصير بيده فنحاها في ناحية القبة، ثم أطلع رأسه فكلم الناس، فدنوا منها، فقال: "إني اعتكفت العشر الأول ألتمس هذه الليلة، ثم اعتكفت العشر الأوسط، ثم أتيت فقيل: إنها في العشر الأواخر، فمن أحب منكم أن يعتكف فليعتكف"، فاعتكف الناس معه، قال: "وإني أُريتها وترًا وإني أسجد صبيحتها في طين وماء"، فأصبح رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من ليلة إحدى وعشرين وقد قام إلى الصبح فمطرت السماء، فوكف المسجد، فأبصرت الطين والماء، فخرج حين فرغ من صلاة الصبح وجبينه وروثة أنفه فيهما الطين والماء؛ وإذا هي ليلة إحدى وعشرين من العشر الأواخر (1).

شروط الاعتكاف:
(1) الإِسلام: إذ لا يصح من كافر، وكذلك المرتد عن دينه.
(2) التمييز: إذ لا يصح من صبي غير مميِّز.
(3) الطهارة من الحدث الأكبر (من جنابة، وحيض، ونفاس)، وإن طرأت مثل هذه الأمور على المعتكف أثناء اعتكافه وجب عليه الخروج من المسجد؛ لأن مكثه على هذه الحالف في المسجد حرام.
(4) أن يكون في مسجد: والأفضل أن يكون الاعتكاف في مسجد جامع تقام فيه الجمعة، حتى لا يضطر إلى الخروج من المسجد لأجل صلاة الجمعة.

أركان الاعتكاف:
(1) النية: وهي أمرٌ ضروري، وفيه إخلاص العمل إلى الله -عز وجل-، وهو كذلك في سائر الأعمال.
(2) المكث في المسجد: وذلك لقوله تعالى: {وَعَهِدْنَا إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ أَنْ طَهِّرَا بَيْتِيَ لِلطَّائِفِينَ وَالْعَاكِفِينَ وَالرُّكَّعِ السُّجُودِ} [البقرة: 125]، وفي هذا تأكيد على أن مكان الاعتكاف هو المسجد.

زمانه وبداية وقته:
إذا كان في رمضان فآكدُ وقتِهِ العشرُ الأواخر منه، ويجوز في أي وقت في رمضان أو غيره، فهو لا يختص بزمنٍ معين؛ لأنه أمرٌ مستحب في جميع الأوقات، وخاصةً إذا ألزم المسلم نفسه بنذر، وأما بالنسبة لبداية وقته فقبل غروب الشمس لمن أراد أن يعتكف ليلة أو أكثر.

محظورات الاعتكاف:
(1) الخروج من المسجد: يبطل الاعتكاف إذا خرج من المسجد لغير حاجة.
(2) مباشرة النساء: ومنها الجماع، فهذا الأمر يبطل الاعتكاف؛ لورود النهي عنه صريحا في قوله تعالى: {وَلَا تُبَاشِرُوهُنَّ وَأَنْتُمْ عَاكِفُونَ في الْمَسَاجِدِ} [البقرة: 187].
(3) الحيض والنفاس: فإذا حاضت المرأة المعتكفة أو نفَسَت وجب عليها الخروج من المسجد؛ وذلك للحفاظ على طهارة وقدسيه المسجد، وكذلك الجنب حتى يغتسل.
(4) قضاء العِدَّة: وذلك إذا تُوفِّي زوج المعتكفة وهي في المسجد، وجب عليها الخروج لقضاء العدة في منزلها.
(5) الرِّدَّة: حيث إن من شروط الاعتكاف الإِسلام، فيبطل اعتكاف المرتد.

أهداف الاعتكاف:
لا بد أيها الأحبة في الله من تحديد الأهداف المطلوبة وراء هذا العمل العظيم؛ لأن معرفة الأهداف وتحديدها يجعل النفس تتشرف لها وتتطلع إليها دومًا وتحرص على تحصيلها .. وهي كثيرة:
(1) تطبيق مفهوم العبادة بصورتها الكلية:
يؤصل الاعتكاف في نفس المعتكف مفهوم العبودية الحقة لله -عز وجل-، ويدرِّبه على هذا الأمر العظيم الذي من أجله خلق الإنسان؛ إذ يقول بالحق تبارك وتعالى: ({وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالْإِنْسَ إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُونِ} [الذاريات: 56]، حيث إن المعتكف قد وهب نفسَه كلَّها ووقته كله متعبدا لله -عز وجل-، فالإنسان كثيرًا ما يضيع أوقاتًا ثمينة، قضاها في أمورٍ مُباحة دون أن ينويَ بها طاعة الله -عز وجل-، وفي هذا المدار تسير حياته، ويعيش كثيرًا من ساعات الغفلة

وخاصة في زمننا المعاصر الذي كثرت فيه المغريات والصوارف عن طاعة الله.
فالمعتكف بَادِئَ ذِي بَدْء نجد أنه ينوي الاعتكاف مخلصًا لله -عز وجل-، ويبدأ ذلك بلزومه المسجد من أجل طاعة ربه، ويكون شغله الشاغل في زمن الاعتكاف هو مرضاة الله -عز وجل-، فهو يشغل بدنَه وحواسَّه ووقته من أجل هذا الأمر، بالصلاة من فرض ونفل، وبالدعاء، والذكر وقراءة القرآن، وغيرها، ويبتعد في نفس الوقت عن صوارف هذه الطاعة، فيبتعد عن مجالس الكلام المباح، وإن تكلم مع أخيه ففي حدود الحاجة وفي مدار طاعة الله -عز وجل-.
وبذلك يتحقق في واقعه مفهوم العبادة لله -عز وجل- التي عرفها شيخ الإِسلام ابن تيمية عليه رحمة الله بقوله: العبادة: هي اسم جامع لكل ما يحبه الله ويرضاه من الأقوال والأعمال الباطنة والظاهرة، فالصلاة والزكاة، والصيام، والحج، وأداء الأمانة، وبر الوالدين، وصلة الأرحام، والوفاء بالعهود، والأمر بالمعروف، والنهي عن المنكر، والجهاد للكفار والمنافقين، والإحسان إلى الجار واليتيم، والمسكين وابن السبيل

من الآدميين أو البهائم، والدعاء والذكر والقراءة، وأمثال ذلك من العبادة، وكذلك حب الله ورسوله، وخشية الله والإنابة إليه وإخلاص الدين له، والصبر لحُكمه، والشكر لنعمه، والرضا بقضائه، والتوكل عليه، والرجاء لرحمته، والخوف من عذابه، وأمثال ذلك من العبادة لله. اهـ.
وبهذه الدُّرْبة في مثل أيام العشرة الأخيرة من شهر رمضان المبارك يتربى المعتكف على كيفية تطبيق مفهوم العبودية لله -عز وجل- في حياته العامة والخاصة، ويضع موضع التطبيق قول الحق تبارك وتعالى: {قُلْ إِنَّ صَلَاتِي وَنُسُكِي وَمَحْيَايَ وَمَمَاتِي لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (162) لَا شَرِيكَ لَهُ وَبِذَلِكَ أُمِرْتُ وَأَنَا أَوَّلُ الْمُسْلِمِينَ} [الأنعام: 162 - 163].(243)
(1) متفق عليه، البخاري (780)، مسلم (1167).

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
كيف تعيش رمضان؟
مجمد حسين يعقوب
(25)
أيها الأحبة في الله ..
مشاهد العبودية في الصيام
إخوتاه ..
**الاعتكاف
أهداف الاعتكاف:

(2) تحري ليلة القدر:
يكدح الإنسان في حياته من رمضان إلى رمضان اثني عشر شهرًا بأيامها  ولياليها، {يَا أَيُّهَا الْإِنْسَانُ إِنَّكَ كَادِحٌ إِلَى رَبِّكَ  كَدْحًا فَمُلَاقِيهِ} [الانش قال: 6] ويبقى الإنسان المسلم في عملية أخذ  وعطاء في ميدان الطاعة والمعصية، ويغفل القلب في كثيرٍ من الأحيان عن ميدان  الطاعة، وتتفلت الجوارح في الخطايا، وتتكاثر الذنوب على كأهل هذا الإنسان  من حيث يدري ومن حيث لا يدري، وفي واقع الإنسان المسلم الحصيف نجده  مستغفرًا منيبًا إلى الله عند درايته بوقوعه في المعصية والخطأ، وهذه من  سمة الإنسان؛ لقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "كل بني آدم خطاء، وخير الخطائين التوابون" (1). فتدوم توبة الحصيف ويضيع الكثير على الغافل.

وتبقى بذلك الخطايا التي لم يعلم بها، ولكن هذا الواقع لا يتوافر في حياة  الكثير من مسلمي اليوم، الذين يعيشون في عصرٍ سمته الغفلة عن مرضاة الله  -عز وجل-؛ وذلك لكثرة صوراف وشواغل الدنيا، وكثرة المُلْهِيَّات والمنكرات،  التي أصبحت في عرف هذا العصر من المعروف، كل  هذا يستوجب على الإنسان تحَيُّن الفرص التي يقف فيها لمحاسبة نفسه،  والتخلص قدر الاستطاعة من تراكم الذنوب.
ومن رحمة الله -عز وجل- بالإنسان المسلم أن أوجد له مواسم للطاعات يتقرب  فيها الإنسان إلى ربه -عز وجل-، وتحط عنه من خلال هذا التقرب تلك الخطايا  والمعاصي، ومن هذه المواسم شهر رمضان، وأخص ما في هذا الشهر ليلة القدر، إذ  يقول الرسول الكريم - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "من قام ليلة القدر إيمانًا  واحتسابًا غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه" (1).

ففي الاعتكاف فرصة دورية للمعتكف لمراجعة حياته السابقة، وتأمُّل ما عمل  فيها من سوء، وعقد النية على عدم الرجوع إليه، والتوبة والندم عليه،  والتضرع إلى الله العلي القدير أن يعفو عنه ويغفر له، وخاصةً في ليلة  القدر، وأولى الناس بشهود ليلة القدر من بداية وقتها وحتى انتهائه هو  المعتكف؛ لأنك تجده قابعًا في المسجد في ذلك الوقت ذاكرًا لله في جميع  أحراله بمختلف أنواع الذكر متحريًا هذه الليلة المباركة.
وشعور الإنسان المسلم بمغفرة الله -عز وجل-، وأنه قد تخفف من كثيرٍ من الذنوب التي  أزيحت عن كاهله يعطيه نوعًا من الدافعية للانطلاق في طاعة الله -عز وجل-،  ومرضاته في أعماله المختلفة، لكسب المؤيد من الحسنات التي تثقل موازينه يوم  العرض على الله -عز وجل-.

(3) تعوُّد المكث في المسجد:
في الاعتكاف تدريب وتربية للنفس على تعود المكث في المساجد، الذي له أهميته  في حياة الإنسان المسلم؛ فالمعتكف قد ألزم نفسه البقاء في المسجد مدة  معينة، وفي شهر رمضان عادةً ما تكون ما بين تسع إلى عشر ليال يقضي وقته كله  في مرضاة الله -عز وجل-، وقد لا تَقبل النفس  الإنسانية مثل هذا القيد في بداية الاعتكاف؛ ولكن عدم القبول هذا عادةً ما  يتبدد سريعًا لما تلقاه النفس المسلمة من راحة وطمأنينة في بقائها في بيت  الله.
ومعرفة المعتكف بأهمية بقائه في المسجد أثناء اعتكافه، وبالتالي المبادرة  إلى المسجد قبل الأذان أو بعده بعد رمضان، يجعله يحرص على هذا الأمر في  حياته بصورة مستمرة لأهميته التي تتجلى في الأمور التالية:
1 - رجل تعلق قلبه بالمساجد:
أن الرجل الذي يمكث في المسجد قد أحب المسجد من قلبه، وذلك الحب يجعله من الذين يظلهم الله في ظل عرشه يوم لا ظل إلا ظله، ففي الحديث: "ورجل قلبه معلق بالمساجد" (1).

2 - فضيلة المكث في المسجد:
أن الذي يمكث في المسجد ينتظر الصلاة له أجرُ صلاة، وأن الملائكة تستغفر له مادام في مُصَلَّاه ولم يُحْدِث. قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "صلاة في إثر صلاة لا لغو بينهما كتابٌ في عليين" (2).
3 - فرح الله بالعبد:
فرح الله -عز وجل- باتخاذ المؤمنِ المسجدَ موطنًا يَقصد اللهَ فيه ويذكره،  وهذه من النعم الجليلة من الله الجليل -عز وجل- على هذا العبد الفقير، ففي  الحديث أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال: "ما توطن رجلٌ مسلم  المساجد للصلاة والذكر إلا تبشبشَ الله له كما يتبشبش أهل الغائب بغائبهم  إذا قدم عليهم" (1).

الله أكبر!، لك أن تتصور من غير تشبيه ولا تمثيل ولا تعطيل ولا تأويل تبشبش الله لك حال قدومك إليه وإقبالك عليه.
ومعرفة هذه الفضائل ضرورية بالدرجة الأولى للمعتكف؛ إذ أنها تعطيه دافعًا  للاستمرار في اعتكافه بجدٍّ واجتهاد في طلب رضا الله -عز وجل-؛ حتى تستمر  له هذه الحسنات والأجور.
(4) البعد عن الترف المادي:
فُتحت الدنيا على كثيرٍ من مسلمي اليوم، وتوفرت وسائل الراحة المختلفة التي كلما أَخلد إليها الإنسان  ازداد في طلبها، وبذلك عملت وسائل الراحة هذه في زيادة الغفلة في حياة  المسلم، ويشعر في كثيرٍ من الأحيان أن وسائل العيش المترف أمرٌ أساسي في  حياته لا يستطيع أن يتخلى عنه.
ولنا في رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أسوةٌ حسنة، إذ كان راضيًا من  الدنيا بالكَفَاف، وهو الذي كان يعطي عطاءَ مَنْ لا يخشى الفقر، ويتمتع  بالطيبات متى تيسرت من غير سَرَفٍ ولا مخِيلَة؛ ليوضح لأمته حقيقة الزهد  لتستَنَّ به فيه؛ لأنه إمام الزاهدين وقدوة المؤمنين ورحمة الله للعالمين.

(1) أخرجه أحمد (3/ 198)، وحسنه الألباني (4515) في "صحيح الجامع".
(1) متفق عليه، البخاري (35)، مسلم (760).
(1) متفق عليه، البخاري (1357)، مسلم (1031).
(2) أخرجه أبو دواد (2/ 27)، وحسنه الألباني (1288) في "صحيح أبي داود".
(1) أخرجه أحمد (2/ 328)، وحسنه الألباني (5604).


**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*

كيف تعيش رمضان؟
مجمد حسين يعقوب
(26)
أيها الأحبة في الله ..
مشاهد العبودية في الصيام
إخوتاه ..الاعتكاف



أهداف الاعتكاف:
ففي عِيْشِهِ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - تقول عائشة - رضي الله عنها -: "ما شَبعَ آلُ محمدِ منذ قدم المدينة من طعام بُرٍّ ثلاث ليال تِباعًا حتى قبض" (1).
وفي إدامه يقول جابر - رضي الله عنه -: إن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  سأل أهله الأُدْمَ فقالوا: ما عندنا إلا خَلّ، فدعا به فجعل يأكل ويقول:  "نعم الأدم الخل، نعم الأدم الخل" (2).
وفي مسكنه في حديث عمر الطويل، يقول عمر: "فدخلت عليه، فإذا هو مضطجع على  رمال حصير ليس بينه وبينه فراش، قد أثرَ الرمال بجنبه، متكئٌ على وِسادة من  أَدَمِ حشوها لِيف ... " (3).


فهذا واقعُ خير خلق الله -عز وجل- في هذه الدنيا، وهذا موقفه  من وسائل العيش التي جعلت الكثير منا -إلا من رحم الله- يتمادى في طلبها  بصورة تزيده غفلةً عن طاعة الله -عز وجل- ويبيع دينه من أجلها.
وفي الاعتكاف يتخفف المعتكف من هذه الأمور، فيعرف قيمتها الحقيقية وأنها لا  أهمية لها ويصبح كأنه إنسان غريب في هذه الدنيا، فهو من أجل مرضاة الله  -عز وجل- ارتضى أن يقبع في ناحيةٍ من المسجد ليس لديه في الغالب إلا وسادة  يضع عليها رأسه وغطاء يتغطى به، فراشه هو فراش المسجد؛ فهو قد ترك فراشه  الوثير وعاداته الخاصة من أجل ذلك الرِّضَى.
وكذلك طعامه، فهو عادةً لا يُؤتَى إليه بالكثير من الطعام، فيأكل كما يأكل الغريب، ويأكل كما يأكل العبد الفقير إلى ربه.


وبهذا  يتربى الفرد على حقيقةٍ لها أصالتها في التربية الإِسلامية، وهي أن الحياة  الدنيا دار ابتلاء واختبار، وأنها دار ممر وعبور إلى حياةٍ أخرى. سرمدية  خالدة، يجب أن يعمل لها الإنسان جُلَّ وقته من خلال تعامله مع هذه الحياة  الفانية، فيترفع عن التعلق بالكثير من الأمور المعاشية، التي كانت تشغل  باله في السابق عن مرضاة الله -عز وجل-.
(5) الإقلاع عن كثير من العادات الضارة:
في ظل غياب مفهوم التربية الإِسلامية في كثير من المجتمعات  الإِسلامية، نشأت لدى أفراد هذه المجتمعات كثيرٌ من المعاصي المنتشرة التي  استهان بها الناس، ومنها: التدخين، وسماع الموسيقى والأغاني، ومشاهدة ما  يُبَثُّ في الفضائيات من أحاديث تخدش عقيدة المسلم، ومن مناظر تعمل على هدم  أساسيات الأخلاق الإِسلامية.


فيتعرف الإنسان المسلم في فترة الاعتكاف، وقد خلا إلى خالقه، على  مفهوم العبادة بصورتها الشاملة، وأنه يجب أن يكون متعبدًا لله -عز وجل-  على مدار الساعة في حياته العامة والخاصة، وأن يبتغي مرضاة الله -عز وجل-  في كل حين فشغله بالطاعة انشغال عن المعصية، وهذه المعرفة لمفهوم العبادة  تجعله يقف على زيف لذة هذه المعصي السيئة، فهو عندما يتخذ حب ومرضاة الله  -عز وجل- كميزان يزن به كل عمل يقوم به؛ يجد أن تلك المعاصي لا تتفق مع هذه  المحبة لله -عز وجل-، بل تعمل في اتجاهٍ معاكس لها، ويجد بذلك أن مثل تلك  المعاصي تخرجه من دائرة العبودية الصادقة لله؛ وإذا كان الأمر كذلك فيجب  عليه أن يتخلص منها في أسرع وقتٍ ممكن.
فالمسلم العاقل الذي أخلص نيته لله -عز وجل- في اعتكافه يحرص كل الحرص على سلامة وكمال طاعته وعبادته لله 



-عز وجل-؛ فإذا كان قد ابتلي بشيء من هذه المعاصي؛ فالاعتكاف  فرصة سنوية يستطيع فيها المعتكف أن يتخلص من هذه البلايا عن طريق التوبة  والالتجاء إلى الله -عز وجل- أولًا، وعن طريق فطام النفس عن تلك البلايا في  فترة الاعتكاف، وعدم تحقيق رغبة النفس منها وتعويدها على ذلك، وفي هذا كله  تربيةٌ للنفس على القدرة على التخلص من كثيرِ من العادات التي لا تُرضي  الله -عز وجل- فضلًا عن المعاصي والذنوب.
(6) حفظ اللسان والجوارح عما لا ينفع الإنسان:
يُستحب للمعتكف أن يشتغل بالصلاة وتلاوة القرآن وذكر الله وما إليها من  القربات، وعليه أن يُنَزِّه اعتكافه عما لا يَعنيه من الأقوال والأفعال،  وأن يتجنب الجِدال والمِراء والسِّباب، فهذه الأمور تُكره لغير المعتكف،  فمنهُ أشدُّ كراهة، ولا بأس أن يتكلم بما فيه حاجته ومصلحته مما لا إثم  فيه.
ومن أطلق عَذَبَةَ اللسان، وأهمله مَرْخِيَّ اْلعَنَان، سلك به الشيطان في كل ميدان، وساقه إلى شفا جرف هار إلى أن 



يضطره  إلى البوار، ولا يكب الناس على مناخرهم في النار إلا حصائد ألسنتهم، ولا  ينجو من شر اللسان إلا من قيده بلجام الشرع، فلا يطلقه إلا فيما ينفعه في  الدنيا والآخرة، ويكفه عن كل ما يخشى غائلته في عاجله وآجله.
وغض البصر أيضًا من الأمور التي أمر الإِسلام بها، فينبغي على المعتكف ألا  يستخدم بصره إلا في أمور الطاعة من قراءة قرآن، وطلب علم، وتدبر، وتأمل في  ملكوت الحق تبارك وتعالى، وهو بذلك ممتثلٌ لأمر الله -عز وجل- في حالته هذه  في مقامه بالمسجد الذي قد يرتاده النساء، كما هو الحال في المسجد الحرام،  أو في حالة خروجه لحاجاته المختلفة إلى خارج المسجد.
وكذلك بقية الجوارح لا يستخدمها إلا في طاعة الله -عز وجل-، حتى القلب والفكر لا يجوز استخدامهما في تمني أمور لا تُرضي الله -عز وجل-.
(7) التفكر في آلاء الله -عز وجل-:


في عصر الغفلة  الذي نعيشه، وسعي الإنسان الحثيث وراء متطلبات الحياة المادية؛ تقل الفرص  التي تتيح للإنسان المسلم إعمال العقل والفكر في مجال الآيات الكونية  والشرعية.
وفي فترة الاعتكاف تصفو النفس المسلمة في اتصالها بخالقها، وينفض الإنسان  يديه من مشاغل الحياة الدنيا، ويتفرغ لما يُرضي الحق تبارك وتعالى، وتُتاح  له الفرصة تِلْوَ الفرصة للقيام بعمليات  التفكر والتدبر، وذلك من جراء الوقت الفسيح الذي يعيشه المعتكف، وقد أخلى  قلبه من كل شيء إلا الله -عز وجل-، فلو تفكر المعتكف في أمر كُلٍّ من  الصيام والاعتكاف فقط؛ لعرف ووقف على كثيرٍ من الحِكَم التي تقف وراءهما،  ولارتفع مؤشرُ الإيمان لديه.
(8) الصبر وقوة الإرادة:
في واقع الاعتكاف يتعرض الإنسان المسلم إلى مواقف متعددة هي بمثابة تمرين عملي للعبد على الصبر، فعلى سبيل المثال:
* هناك صبر على طاعة الله -عز وجل-، فهو أمرٌ لم يكن المعتكف معتادًا عليه  في حياة ما قبل الاعتكاف، وهو الآن بعيد تمامًا عن أي صوارف تصرفه عن هذه  الطاعة، وهذه الطاعة المستمرة لله -عز وجل- تحتاج إلى صبرٍ مستمر من  قِبَل المعتكف، وفي هذا تربية للإرادة وكبحٌ لجماح النفس التي عادةً ما  ترغب في التفلت من هذه الطاعة إلى أمور أخرى تهواها.
* وهناك الصبر على ما نقص مما ألفت عليه النفس من أنواع الطعام مثلًا.
* وهناك الصبر على نوع الفراش الذي ينام عليه؛ فليس بالإمكان أن يوضع له سرير في المسجد.
* وهناك الصبر على ما يجد في المسجد من مزاحمة الآخرين له، ومن عدم توفر الهدوء الذي كان يألفه في منزله إذا أراد النوم.


* وهناك الصبر على  الزوجة إذ يُحَرَّم عليه مباشراها عند دخوله إلى منزله للحاجة وهي حلاله،  وفي هذا الأمر تتجلى قيمة الصبر وقيمة القوة في الإرادة وضبط النفس.
(9) الاطمئنان النفسي:
إن ذكر الله -عز وجل- بعموميته جالبٌ لطمأنينة النفس لا محالة، وتتأكد  الطمأنينة في واقع المعتكف بصورةٍ أساسية؛ لأن حياته في معتكفه تدور حول  هذا الأمر بطريقةٍ مستمرة، فصحوته ذكر، ومنامه ذكر، وطعامه ذكر، وحركاته  وسكناته كلها ذكر، وهنا تشرق على نفسه طمأنينة لم يكن يعهدها في حياته قبل  الاعتكاف؛ لأنه رَكَنَ واستكان إلى جنب الله، فهو ضيفٌ على الله في بيتٍ من  بيوته، وقد يتساءل عن سر تلك الطمأنينة ومصدرها، فيجد الإجابة تبرز من  ثنايا أعماله التي يقوم بها في اعتكافه، والتي منها على سبيل المثال:
* الصلاة: لقاء مباشر مع خالقه .. يناجيه .. فيسمعه الله -عز وجل- .. يدعوه في سجوده .. فيستجيب له، فتطمئن النفس إلى هذا اللقاء وتُكْثِر منه.


* قراءة القرآن: وهو ذكر الله الذي أنزله على رسوله - صلى  الله عليه وسلم -، به طمأنينة قلوب المؤمنين، فإن القلب لا يطمئن إلا  بالإيمان واليقين، ولا سبيل إلى حصول الإيمان واليقين إلا من القرآن، فإن  سكون القلب وطمأنينته من يقينه، واضطرابه من شَكِّهِ، والقرآن هو المحصِّل  لليقين، الدافع للشكوك والظنون والأوهام، فلا تطمئن قلوب المؤمنين إلا به.
(1) متفق عليه، البخاري (5100)، مسلم (2970).
(2) أخرجه مسلم (2052).
(3) متفق عليه، البخاري (4629)، مسلم (1479).



**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
كيف تعيش رمضان؟
مجمد حسين يعقوب
(27)
أيها الأحبة في الله ..
مشاهد العبودية في الصيام
إخوتاه ..الاعتكاف

أهداف الاعتكاف:
يقول  ابن القيم: إن ذكر الله -عز وجل- يُذْهِب من القلب مخاوفه كُلَّها،  وله  تأثير عجيب في حصول الأمن، فليس للخائف الذي قد اشتد خوفه أنفع من ذكر  الله  -عز وجل-، إذ بحسب ذكره يجد الأمن ويزول خوفه، حتى كان المخاوف التي  يجدها  أمانٌ له، والغافل خائفٌ مع أمنه، حتى كأن ما هو فيه من الأمن  كُلُّه  مخاوف، ومن له أدنى حِسّ قد جَرَّبَ هذا، هذا والله المستعان.
(10) تلاوة القرآن الكريم:

إن  معرفة المعتكف بفضائل قراءة القرآن الكريم، والعمل به، وختمه مرة تلو   الأخرى، هي تربية على الحرص على تعلم القراءة السليمة للقرآن الكريم، وعلى   الحرص كذلك على المداومة على قراءته، وتخصيص ورد يومي يحرص كل الحرص على   قراءته، وبذلك يسعد في دنياه وآخرته.
(11) التوبة النصوح:
في  حياة المعتكف نجد أن هناك أمورًا عدة تحثه على التوبة النصوح من كل   معاصيه، منها: * أن القلب قد توجه بكليته إلى الله -عز وجل-، وأن الصلة بين   هذا الإنسان وخالقه اتسمت بالاستمرارية على مدار اليوم والليلة في أيامٍ   وليالٍ متوالية، وحريٌّ بالإنسان المسلم أن يستثمر هذه الصلة بالتوبة   والندم والاستغفار؛ وذلك لقربه من الله -عز وجل-.

*  أن هناك مجالًا للتفكر والتأمل في حياته: كيف هي من تطبيق شرع الله -عز   وجل-؟، وما جوانب النقص في هذا التطبيق؟، وما الأسباب التي أن إلى وجود  هذا  النقص؟، ومن خلال هذا التأمل تظهر خطايا ومعاصي هذا الإنسان، ومن خلال   التأمل يأتي الإقرار والاعتراف من جانبه بهذه الذنوب والمعاصي، ويدفعه ذلك إلى المبادرة بالتوبة والنية والعزم على عدم العودة إليها.
* أن المعتكف يحيا بواقعيته شهر المغفرة والتوبة والعتق من النار، وفي هذا دافعٌ حقيقي للتوبة النصوح.
* استشعار مرضاة الله -عز وجل- والثقة فيه بأن يغفر الذنوب   جميعًا؛ يورِّث النفس طمأنينةً واستقرارًا، ويدفعها إلى الاستمرارية في   العمل الصالح، وابتغاء مرضاة الله في كل حين، والمسارعة إلى التوبة   والاستغفار كلما بدا منه ذنب أو خطأ أو تقصير، وبذلك تصلح حياته.
(12) التعود على قيام الليل:

المعتكف  يبتغي مرضاة الله -عز وجل- من اعتكافه وقيام الليل، وخاصةً في  العشر  الأواخر من رمضان، من صلاة التراويح والتهجد، وبذل جهده فيما يزيده رضًا من الله -عز وجل-.
ومن  خلال قيام الليل يتربى المعتكف على حسن الوقوف بين يدي الله -عز وجل-   بنفسٍ صافية، وروحٍ موصولة بالله -عز وجل-، يتربى على حسن المناجاة، ويقف   على هذه اللذة، وهو موقنٌ بأن الله -عز وجل- قريبٌ منه ..
يراه .. يسمعه .. يستجيب له.
وهذا  كله يعطى للإنسان دفعةً قوية للمواظبة على قيام الليل، وحريٌّ بمن  تعوَّد  على لذة مناجاة خالقه في أوقات السَّحَر، والذي يعتبر من أثمن  الأوقات في  حياة المسلم، واليقين بأن الله -عز وجل- يراه ويسمعه، حريٌّ به  ألا تفوته  ليلة من ليالي عمره القصير إلا وقد تلذذ بتلك المناجاة، وأعز نفسه بالالتجاء الحق إلى بارئه.

(13) عمارة الوقت:
يقول  ابن القيم -عليه رحمة الله: "وقت الإنسان هو عمره في الحقيقة، وهو  مادة  حياته الأبدية في النعيم المقيم، ومادة معيشته الضنك في العذاب  الأليم، وهو  يمرُّ مَرَّ السَّحَاب، فما كان من وقته لله وبالله فهو حياته  وعمره، وغير  ذلك ليس محسوبًا من حياته، وإن عاش فيه عيش البهائم، فإذا  قطع وقته في  الغفلة والسهر والأماني الباطلة، وكان خير ما قطعه به النوم والبطالة، فموتُ هذا خيرٌ له من حياته" اهـ.
والمعتكف  قد عمل جهده وحَرِصَ على إنفاق وقته كله في طاعة الله -عز وجل-  ومرضاته،  وعمل أيضًا على تنظيم وقته، وتعود في فترة اعتكافه على ذلك  التقسيم؛  فاستفاد من كل دقيقة في مرضاة الله؛ وهو بذلك قد وقف على قيمة  الوقت  وحقيقته، فتربى في هذه الفترة الزمنية القصيرة على كيفية استغلال  الوقت  بصورةٍ سليمة؛ مما يتوقع أن يكون له أثره في حياته بعد الاعتكاف.
(14) القرب من الله -عز وجل-، ومحبته تبارك وتعالى للعبد:
فالمعتكف قد ابتعد عن الخلق، وأدى ما افترضه الله عليه من صيامٍ   وصلاةٍ وزكاة، وتقرب إلى الله -عز وجل- بنوافلَ شتى من اعتكافِ وصلاةٍ   وقراءةِ قرآن وذكرٍ وتفكرٍ وتأملٍ وغير ذلك، واعتادت النفس أداء هذه   النوافل، فمن طريق هذا القرب من العبد 


لربه،  وبعده عن الخلق، يأتي تبادل المحبة بين العبد وخالقه -عز وجل-، وهذا  فضلٌ  من الله -عز وجل- في رفع درجة المعتكف عنده تبارك وتعالى، فهذا وعده  سبحانه  في الحديث القدسي قال: "لا يزال عبدي يتقرب إليَّ بالنوافل حتى  أحبه" (1).
وشعور  المعتكف بهذه المحبة تجعله يعمل على المحافظة عليها في حياته بعد   الاعتكاف؛ لأن محبة الله له أثمن ما يملك الإنسان في الدار الفانية، والدار   الباقية، ولابد له من العمل على تنمية هذه المحبة   عن طريق زيادة القرب من الله -عز وجل-؛ لأن العبد كلما إزداد تقربًا إلى   الله -عز وجل- زاده الله قربًا منه، وأثابه على القليل من هذا التقرب   بالأجر والثواب العظيم، فعن أبي هريرة قال: قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم   -: "يقول الله تعالى: أنا عند ظن عبدي بي وأنا معه إذا ذكرني، فإن ذكرني   في نفسه ذكرته في


 نفسي، وإن ذكرني في ملأ ذكرته في ملأ خيرٍ منهم، وإن تقرب إليَّ شبرًا تقربتُ إليه ذراعًا، وإن تقربَ إليَّ ذراعًا تقربت إليه باعًا، وإن أتاني يمشي أتيته هَرْوَلة" (2).
(15) تزكية النفس:
قال  سبحانه: {قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ تَزَكَّى} [الأعلى: 14]، والتزكية هي  تطهير  النفس، ورفع مكانتها عند الله -عز وجل-، بطاعته تبارك وتعالى،  والاعتكاف  مَيدانٌ رئيسي في تطهير النفس، وعند استمرارية مفهوم التزكية من  اعتكف في  مرحلة ما بعد الاعتكاف، فيحرص دائمًا على تطهير النفس من كل  أمرٍ ليس فيه  رضي الله تبارك وتعالى؛ فيكون ذلك عنوان فلاحه ونجاحه في  دنياه وآخرته.
(1) أخرجه البخاري (11/ 348، 349).
(2) متفق عليه، البخاري (6970)، مسلم (2675).
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
كيف تعيش رمضان؟
مجمد حسين يعقوب
(28)
أيها الأحبة في الله ..
مشاهد العبودية في الصيام
إخوتاه ..الاعتكاف

أهداف الاعتكاف:
(16) صلاح القلب وجمعه على الله -عز وجل-:
وهذا مجْموعٌ فيه فضائل الاعتكاف كلها؛ إذ إن المعتكف إن أخلص النية
في اعتكافه وحبس نفسه على طاعة الله، واشتغل بذكر مولاه، وابتغى بذلك رضاه، توجه القلب بكليته إلى خالقه يناجيه ويدعوه ويستغفره، ويفتقر إليه في كل شئونه، وفي هذا يقول ابن القيم:
"وشَرعَ لهم الاعتكاف الذي مقصوده وروحه: عكوف القلب علي الله تعالى وجمعيته عليه، والخَلوة به، والانقطاج عن الاشتغال بالخلق، والاشتغال به وحده سبحانه، بحيث يصير ذكره وحبه والإقبال عليه في محل هموم القلب 


وخطراته فيتولي عيليه بدلها، ويصير الهمُّ كله به، والخطرات كلها بذكره، والتفكر في تحصيل مراضيه وما يقرب منه، فيصير أنسه بالله بدلًا من أنسه بالخلق، فَيُعِدُّه بذلك لأنسه به يوم الوحشة في القبور حيث لا أنيس له، ولا ما يفرح به سواه، فهذا مقصود الاعتكاف الأعظم" اهـ.
إنَّ الخَلوة والإنس بالله -عز وجل- التي يحياها المعتكف في معتكفه هي بمثابة تربية وتدريب له؛ لكي تستمر تلك الخَلوة والأنس بالله في حياته بعد الاعتكاف؛ حتى يتخلص في حياته العامة بعد ذلك من متعلقات النفس المادية، 

وتستمر تهيئة النفس للأنس بالله في وحشة القبور، وهذا يعني أن من فوائد الاعتكاف ما لا يقتصر على الدنيا؛ بل يتعداها إلى الحياة الآخرة، فالقبر أول منازل الآخرة.
(17) حقيقة اتباع ومحبة الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم -:
اعتكف المعتكف اتباعًا للرسول واستمر في اعتكافه متابعًا لهدي النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -.
فاتباع الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في جميع أقواله وأعماله يؤدي إلى أمور أساسية يسعى إليها المعتكف، منها:

* محبة الإنسان لله -عز وجل-، وهذا مطلبٌ أساسي.
* محبة الله -عز وجل- لهذا الإنسان، وهي نتيجة أساسية لاتباع الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم -.
* غفران الذنوب من الله -عز وجل- لهذا الإنسان.
* ثم نتيجة تلقائية، وهي محبة الإنسان المسلم للرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، محبة فعلية والتي تأتي عن طريق الاتباع، فالمحب الحقيقي هو المتبع لجميع أعماله وأقواله من غير زيادة أو نقصان، ودرجة التكامل في محبة 


الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - هو التمسك بالسُّنَّة الواجبة والمستحبة على السواء؛ لأنها دليلٌ حقيقي على المحبة والاستكثار من الحسنات التي تأتي من طريق متابعة الإنسان المسلم لسلوكه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بصورة عامة.
قال ابن القيم -عليه رحمة الله: "لما كان صلاح القلب واستقامته على طريق سيره إلى الله تعالى متوقفا على جمعيته على الله، ولمِّ شعثه بإقباله بالكلية على الله تعالى، وكان فضول الطعام والشراب وفضول مخالطة الأنام، وفضول الكلام، وفضول المنام، مما يزيده شعثًا، ويشتته في كل واد، ويقطعه عن سيره إلى الله أو يضعفه أو يعوقه ويوقفه.
اقتضت رحمة العزيز الرحيم بعباده أن شرع لهم من الصوم ما يذهب فضول الطعام والشراب، ويستفرغ من القلب أخلاط الشهوات المعوقة له عن سيره إلى الله تعالى، وشرعه بقدر المصلحة بحيث ينتفع به العبد في دنياه وأخراه، ولا يضره ولا يقطعه عن مصالحه العاجلة والآجلة.

فالمعتكف قد حبس نفسه على طاعة الله وذكره، وقطع نفسه عن كُلِّ شاغلٍ يشغله عنه، وعكف بقلبه وقالبه على ربه وما يقربه منه؛ فما بقي له هَمٌّ سوى الله وما يرضيه عنه" اهـ.
ولهذا ذهب الإِمام أحمد إمام السنة إلى أن المعتكف لا يستحب له مخالطة الناس، حتى ولا لتعليم علم وإقراء قرآن؛ بل الأفضل الانفراد بنفسه، والتخلي بمناجاة ربه وذكره ودعائه.
إذًا فمعنى الاعتكاف وحقيقته:
قطع العلائق عن الخلائق للاتصال بخدمة الخالق، وكلما قويت المعرفة بالله والمحبة له والأنس به؛ أورثت صاحبها الانقطاع إلى الله بالكلية على كل حال. كان بعضهم لا يزال منفردًا في بيته خاليًا بربه، فقيل له: أما تستوحش؟، قال: كيف أستوحش وهو يقول: "أنا جليس من ذكرني".


كيف نحصل حلاوة الاعتكاف؟
أما كون الطاعة ذات حلاوة فيدل عليه قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "ذاق طعم الإيمان" (1)، وقوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "ثلاثة من كن فيه وجد حلاوة الإيمان" (2)، والمقصود أن ذوق حلاوة الإيمان والإحسان أمرٌ يجده القلب، تكون نسبته إليه كنسبة ذوق حلاوة الطعام إلى الفم.
واعلم -علمتَ كُلَّ خير- أن حلاوة الطاعة مَلاكها في جمع القلب والهَمِّ والسِّرِّ على الله. ويفسر ابن القيم ذلك قائلًا:
الاعتكاف هو عكوف القلب بكليته على الله -عز وجل-، لا يلتفت عنه يَمنةً ولا يَسْرة، فإذا ذاقت الهمة طعم هذا الجمع اتصل اشتياقُ صاحبها وتأججت نيرانُ المحبة والطلبِ في قلبه ..
ثم يقول: فلله هِمةُ نفس قطعت جميع الأكوان وسارت، فما ألقت عصا السير إلا بين يدي الرحمن تبارك وتعالى، فسجدت بين يديه سجدة الشكر على الوصول إليه، فلم تزل ساجدةً حتى قيل لها: {يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّة  ُ (27) ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَرْضِيَّةً (28) فَادْخُلِي في عِبَادِي (29) وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي} [الفجر: 27 - 30]، فسبحان من فاوت بين الخلق في هممهم حتى ترى بين الهمتين أبعد ما بين المشرقين والمغربين، بل أبعد مما بين أسفل 


سافلين وأعلى عليين، وتلك مواهب العزيز الحكيم: {ذَلِكَ فَضْلُ اللهِ يُؤْتِيهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللهُ ذُو الْفَضْلِ الْعَظِيمِ} [الجمعة: 4].
ثم يقول: وهكذا يجد لذةً غامرةً عند مناجاة ربه، وأُنسًا به، وقربًا منه، حتى يصير كأنه يخاطبه ويسامره، ويعتذر إليه تارة، ويتملقه تارة، وُيثني عليه تارة، حتى يبقى القلبُ ناطقًا بقوله: أنت الله الذي لا إله إلا أنت، من غير تكلفٍ له بذلك؛ بل يبقى هذا حالًا له ومقامًا، كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "الإحسان أن تعبد الله كأنك تراه" (1).
وهكذا مخاطبته ومناجاته له، كأنه بين يدي ربه، فيسكن جأشه ويطمئن قلبه، فيزداد لَهَجًا بالدعاء والسؤال، تذللًا لله الغني سبحانه، وإظهارًا لفقر العبودية بين يدي عز الربوبية؛ فإن الرب سبحانه يحب من عبده أن يسأله ويرغب إليه؛ لأن وصول بره وإحسانه إليه موقوفٌ على سؤاله ..

بل هو المتفضل به ابتداء بلا سبب من العبد، ولا توسط سؤاله وطلبه، بل قدَّر له ذلك الفضل بلا سبب من العبد، ثم أمره بسؤاله والطلب منه إظهارًا لمرتبة العبودية، والفقر والحاجة، واعترافًا بعز الربوبية، وكمال غنى الرب، وتفرده بالفضل والإحسان، وأن العبد لا غنى له عن فضله طرفة العين، فيأتي بالطلب والسؤال إتيان من يعلم أنه لا يستحق بطلبه وسؤاله شيئًا، ولكن ربه تعالى يحب أن يُسْأل، ويرغب إليه، ويطلب منه ..
__________
(1) أخرجه مسلم (34).
(2) متفق عليه، البخاري (16)، مسلم (43).
(1) متفق عليه، البخاري (4499)، ومسلم (8).


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
كيف تعيش رمضان؟
مجمد حسين يعقوب
(29)
أيها الأحبة في الله ..
مشاهد العبودية في الصيام
إخوتاه ..الاعتكاف
**برنامج الاعتكاف:

(1) الدخول إلى المعتكف مغرب يوم 20 رمضان، فليلة الحادي والعشرين هي أول ليلة من ليالي العشر.
(2) لا تنس نية الاعتكاف، والأجر على قدر النية "إنما لكل امرئ ما نوى"، والنية تجري مجرى الفتوح من الله تعالى، فعلى قدر إخلاصك يفتح الله عليك بالنيات، مثلًا:
* اتباع سنة الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - طلبًا لمحبة الله ورسوله.
* التماس ليلة القدر.
* جمع شمل القلب.
* التخلي عن هموم الدنيا ومشاغلها.
* مصاحبة الصالحين والتأسي بهم.

* شد المِئزر في العبادة والتخلص من الكسل.
* عمارة المسجد.
* التبتل.
* التخلص من العادات وتحقيق معنى العبودية.
هذه أمثلة والفتح يأتي من الله.
(3) أول اعتكافك الإفطار، وتعوَّد منذ يومك الأول ترك العادات الملازمة والطقوس التي تصاحب الإفطار، تعوَّد البساطة واجتنب التكلف، تمرات وماء وقد أفطرت.
(4) تعلَّم في هذا المعتكف ألا تضيع وقتك، فتمرات وكوب من الماء لا تستغرق لحظات، كن يقظًا.
(5) ثم اجلس مكانك في الصف الأول خلف الإِمام، استعدادًا لصلاة المغرب مع استحضار النيات في المسارعة والمسابقة إلى الصف الأول.
(6) ابدأ المسابقة والمسارعة في المسجد لكل أعمال الخير وإن استطعت ألا يسبقك أحدٌ إلى الله فافعل.

(7) أحضر قلبك وكل جوارحك ومشاعرك، واحتفظ بكل حضورك العقلي والذهني في صلاة المغرب، هذه أول صلاة في الاعتكاف، وسل الله بصدق: التوفيق والإعانة وألا تخرج من هذا المكان إلا وقد رضي ربك عنك رضًا لا سخط بعده، وأن يتوب عليك توبة صدق لا معصيةً بعدها، وأن يقبل عملك ويوفقك فيه ويرزقك الإخلاص في القول والعمل، وأن يصرف عنك القواطع والصوارف، وأن يرزقك إتمام هذا العمل ولا يحرمك خيره، ركز في هذه الأدعية وأمثالها، وابتهل إلى ربك وتضرع؛ فإنه لا يرد صادقًا سبحانه.
(8) لا تتعجل وتعلَّم وتعوَّد ذلك، ألا تتعجل الانصراف بعد الصلاة؛ فإنك لن تخرج من المسجد، احتفظ بحرارة الخشوع بعد الصلاة أطول فترة ممكنة، أذكار الصلاة ثم الدعاء .. ثم انشغل بذكر الله حتى يأتي وقت الطعام وتُدعى إليه.

(9) اضبط بطنك في هذا الاعتكاف، فإن أخسرَ وقتٍ تفقده هو الذي تقضيه في الحمَّام، فكُلْ ما تيسر ببساطة مما تم إعداده في المسجد، ولا تأمر ولا توص أن يأتيك الطعام من البيت أو من الخارج، ارض بما قسم الله لك تكن أغنى الناس.
تواضع وكل مما تيسر، وتعلَّم أن ما يَسُدُّ الرَّمَق ويقيم الأَوَد يكفي، فلا تأنف أن تأكل كِسرةً من خبز، ولا تتأفف من تصرفات مَنْ حولك أثناء الطعام، ألزم نفسك الذل لله، وترك التنعم في هذه الرحلة مع الله في الاعتكاف في بيته، قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "إن عباد الله ليسوا بالمتنعمين، وكان يكره كثيرًا من الإرفاه" (1).
(10) فترة الأكل لا تتجاوز خمس دقائق أو عشر دقائق على الأكثر، وقم فورًا، ادخل الحمام قبل الزحام، جدِّد نشاطك، توضأ، غيِّر ملابسك إن أمكن، خذ مكانك في الصف الأول، صل 6 ركعات بخشوع "صلاة الأوابين" إلى أذان العشاء.
(11) اعلم أن القادمين لصلاة العشاء يختلفون عن المعتكفين، فقلوبٌ مقيمة في المسجد تختلف عن قلوبٍ أتت من الدنيا وهمومها؛ فاحذر المخالطة "اختبئ".

(12) صلاة العشاء والتراويح يجب أن تختلف عند المعتكف عما ذي قبل: حضور القلب .. استشعار اللذة .. حلاوة المناجاة .. لذة الأنس بالله ..صدق الدعاء .. أنت رجلٌ مقيمٌ في بيت الله، لا خروج .. لا اختلاط .. لا معاصي .. كن أفضل.
(13) احرص على كل الخيرات: ترديد الأذان، أو اجعل لك نصيبًا من الأذان، ثم ركعتي السنة فبين كل أذانين صلاة، ثم الدعاء بين الأذان والإقامة والانشغال بالذكر.
(14) إذا انقضت صلاة التراويح أسرع إلى خِبَائِك في المعتكف، ودَعْكَ من السلام على الناس، وكثرة الكلام؛ فإن ذلك يقسي القلب، لا بد أيها الحبيب من العزلة الشعورية الحقيقية وأن تجاهد نفسك لكي تَقبل ذلك وتُحِبُّ ذلك وترضى بذلك.
أسرع إلى خِبائك، ارقد وانشغل بالذكر، وسَرعان ما ستنام هذه الساعة، وهي مهمة طبعًا لجسدك في أول الليل، ففيها إعانة على النشاط في التهجد.
(15) هي ساعة، ستون دقيقة تحديدًا إن بارك الله فيها ستكون كافية جدًّا، استعن بالله واسأل الله البركة في أوقاتك وأعمالك.
(16) استيقظ وانطلق بسرعة وبنشاط، جدِّد وضوءك، تطيَّب، جمِّل ملابسك، استعد ببعض الأذكار والأدعية للدخول في الصلاة، صلاة التهجد.
(17) تستمر صلاة التهجد إلى ما قبل الفجر بنصف ساعة، واجتهد في هذه الصلاة أكثر من غيرها، فإنه الثلث الأخير من الليل ساعة التنزل الإلهي، أكثر الدعاء واصدق في اللجوء إلى الله، جدِّد التوبة، سلِ اللهَ القبول.
(18) السحور بمنتهي البساطة والسرعة لا يتجاوز 10 دقائق، ثم تجديد الوضوء حتى ولو كنت على وضوء، ثم التفرغ للاستغفار بالأسحار.

(19) سابق إلى مكانك في الصف الأول خلف الإِمام، وانشغل بالاستغفار فقط: {وَبِالْأَسْحَا  ِ هُمْ يَسْتَغْفِرُونَ  } [الذاريات: 18]، حاذر: لا يتسامرون .. لا ينامون .. لا يغفلون ..
(20) صلاة الفجر مشهودة، {إِنَّ قُرْآنَ الْفَجْرِ كَانَ مَشْهُودًا} [الإسراء: 78]، كن في أشد حالات الانتباه، وتدبر الآيات وركز في الدعاء.
(21) اجلس في مُصَلَّاك بعد الصلاة، ولا تلتفت بعد أذكار الصلاة .. أذكار الصباح المأثورة كلها لا تترك منها شيئًا.
(22) اقرأ الآن بعد الانتهاء من أذكار الصباح ثلاثة أجزاء، وهذه القراءة بنية تحصيل الأجر، أما تلاوة التدبر فلها وقتٌ آخر.
(23) صلاة الضحى ثمان ركعات بالتمام والكمال، احرص عليها وقد أديت شكر مفاصلك.
(24) آن أوان النوم والراحة، لك أربع ساعات بالتمام والكمال نوم، ثم نومًا هنيئًا، ورُؤًى سعيدة.
لا تنس قول معاذ: إني لأحتسب نومتي كما أحتسب قومتي، فاحتسب تلك الساعات، وأشهِد الله من قلبك أنك لو استطعت ما نمت؛ ولكن هذه النومة لا للغفلة ولكن للتقوي على الاستمرار.

(25) استيقظ قبل الظهر بفترة كافية لاستعادة النشاط وتجديد الوضوء، وربع ساعة قبل الأذان في الصلاة على النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وبتركيز شديد.
(26) ردد الأذان، وصلِّ قبل الفريضة أربعًا واستغل باقي الوقت في الدعاء.
(27) صلِّ الفريضة بحضور قلب فللصلاة السرية أسرار في الأنس بالله أكثر من الجهرية.

(1) تهذيب مدارج السالكين (2/ 872).
(1) أخرجه أحمد (5/ 243)، وحسنه الألباني (353) في "السلسلة الصحيحة".


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
كيف تعيش رمضان؟
مجمد حسين يعقوب
(30)
أيها الأحبة في الله ..
مشاهد العبودية في الصيام
إخوتاه ..الاعتكاف
**
*برنامج الاعتكاف:
(28) صلِّ بعد الفريضة أربع ركعات، قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "من صلَّى قبل
الظهر أربعًا وبعد الظهر أربعًا حَرَّمَ الله لحمه على النار" (1).
(29) تلاوة قرآن، أربعة أجزاء إلى ما قبل أذان العصر بربع ساعة.
(30) ربع ساعة قبل الأذان في قول: الكلمتان الحبيبتان "سبحان الله وبحمده، سبحان الله العظيم" تحببًا وطلبًا لمحبة الله.
(31) صَلِّ قبل الفريضة أربعًا، قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "رحم الله امرءًا صلَّى قبل العصر أربعًا" (2).

(32) اقرأ بعد صلاة العصر ثلاثة أجزاء وقد تمت لك الآن عشرة أجزاء قراءة.
(33) قبل المغرب بنصف ساعة أذكار المساء بتركيز ودعاء.
(34) الوقت قبل أذان المغرب في غاية الأهمية، استحضر الدعوة المستجابة للصائم، وأنت في نهاية اليوم وفي غاية التعب من كثرة العمل لله، انكسر وذِلَّ واطلب الأجر، واحتسب التعب، واسأل الله بتضرع أن يقبل منك عملك، ولا تنس الدعاء بظهر الغيب لأهلك وللمسلمين، ولن أعدِمَ منك دعوةً لي بظهر الغيب.
نصائح الاعتكاف
(1) محظورات:

* ممنوع الكلام:
إياك وكثرة الكلام بغير ذكر الله، فإن كثرة الكلام بغير ذكر الله قسوة للقلب، وإن أبعد القلوب عن الله القلب القاسي.
* ممنوع الهزار:
إياك والضحك؛ فإن كثرة الضحك تُميتُ القلب، دعك من التهريج، اترك المزاح تمامًا أنت في بيت الملك العظيم، الزم السمت الصالح، وكن في هذه الفترة متواصل الأحزان.
* ممنوع الاختلاط:
لا تنشغل بغيرك، الاعتكاف في المسجد اعتكاف جماعي ومعك أناسٌ كثيرون، الطباع مختلفة، والبيئات متنوعة.
لا تشغل عينك بمتابعة النظر إلى الآخرين.
لا تشغل أذنك بسماع المناقشات والحوارات.

لا تشغل قلبك بالتعليق على الأحداث.
لا تنشغل بغيرك .. دع الخلق للخالق .. انشغل بحالك مع الله، حاول أن تنسى الناس.
* ممنوع التليفون داخل المسجد:
أغلق تليفونك تمامًا، والأفضل أن تكون قد تركته في بيتك مع الدنيا، ممنوع دخول الدنيا إلى بيت الله، إن وُجِد فهو اتصال واحد يوميًّا يسمح به فقط للاطمئنان على أهلك، لا رنات، ولا رسائل.
* ممنوع الخروج من المسجد:
آخر حدود عالمك الخاص: حيطان المسجد وأبوابه ..
آخر حدود عالمك الخاص: وجوه المصلين من أهل المسجد ..
احذر أن يفلت قلبك من بين الجدران ويتجول في الشارع ..
احبس قلبك هنا ..
* ممنوع الكسل:

كل الوقت عمل، وانظر إلى البرنامج، لا تجد دقيقة فراغ، مطلوب علو الهمة في هذه الفترة، فلا تفتر.
* ممنوع الشهوات:
هذا زمن المجاهدة:
قلِّل طعامك.
قلِّل نومك ما أمكنك.
قلِّل كلامك ما أمكنك.
لا تنتصر لنفسك، وأحسن إلى من أساء إليك.
غُضَّ بصرك، واجعل عينك على قلبك دومًا.
لا تُجب عن الأسئلة، ولا تتعرف على أحد.
* ممنوع الغفلة:

جدِّد التوبة دائمًا، ولا تترك نفسك بدون عمل، بل اعمل وادأب، وقاوم الفتور، وإياك والكسل والدَّعَة والنوم، واستعن بالله.
* ممنوع الكبر:
عند التعامل مع الآخرين، قد تبدو تصرفات غير مقصودة؛ ولكنها تشير إلى أمراض قلبية خطيرة من الكبر، والغرور، والعجب، ورؤية النفس، واحتقار الآخرين وازدرائهم والتعالي عليهم، وكل هذه الأمراض محبطة للأعمال؛ فاحذر واحترس، واضبط نفسك على أدب الإِسلام:
لا تنظر إلى أحد شَزَرًا.
لا تُشِرْ إلى أحدٍ بإصبعك.
لا ترفع صوتك.
لا تسخر من أحد.
إياك وتصعيرَ الخَد للآخرين.
احذر الغيبة والنميمة والبهتان القلبي.

فتح ثغرات لذوى الهمم العالية:
- ختمة من الفجر إلى المغرب.
- ختمة من المغرب إلى الفجر.
- صلاة 100 ركعة أو أكثر في ليلة أو يوم، {وَاسْجُدْ وَاقْتَرِبْ} [العلق: 19]، كل يوم 100 ركعة في 10 يوم = 1000 ركعة.
- الذكر 12000 مرة تسبيحة في يوم وليلة كأبي هريرة.
- تكوين أكبر رصيد من الحسنات في الاعتكاف.
- الدعاء لمدة ساعة كاملة دون انقطاع.
- الدعاء في سجود لمدة نصف ساعة متواصلة.

- الدعاء بجميع أدعية السُّنة، وخذ معك كتاب "مختصر النصيحة" للمقدم أو "الدعاء" للقحطاني.
- تعوَّد أن تربط المصحف بيدك، أقصد ألا تتركه من يدك أبدًا، لتكون عادةً طبيعية لك بعد رمضان.
- فكِّر في القيام بأعمال كبيرة فذَّة ترفعك عند الله، واكتبها في كراس ووقِّت لها قبل دخول الاعتكاف.
- راجع موضوع "الطفرات" في "عمرة رمضان". يفتح لك ثغرات أخرى أكثر، والله المستعان.
في نهاية فترة الاعتكاف نجد أن الصلة الإيجابية بين العبد وخالقه -عز وجل- قد ازدادت في استمراريتها على مدار الليل والنهار، سكن فيها المعتكف إلى بارئه في بيتٍ من بيوت الله -عز وجل-، أحبَّ الله -عز وجل-، ووجد هذا الحب سبيلًا إلى قلبه عن طريق لزومه لبيت الله -عز وجل-، معرضًا عن حياةٍ دنيا أحبها وجمع لها، وفطم نفسه منها لفترة الاعتكاف.

وَجَدَ هذا الحُبُّ سبيلًا إلى قلبه، عن طريق لزوم طاعته -عز وجل-، من أداء الفرائض، وقيام بالنوافل المتعددة، وتعتري النفوس المؤمنة الصادقة مشاعر الحب هذا، وهي تتمنى الشوق إلى لقاء الله؛ لأنها ذاقت لذة هذا الحب، ذاقت لذة المناجاة، وذاقت لذة الخشوع، وذاقت لذة انهمار الدموع من خشيةِ الله وتعظيمه، وذاقت لذة راحة النفس، وذاقت لذة الطاعة بصورتها الكلية؛ فكان هذا الحب الذي جاء نتيحة قرب العبد من ربه -عز وجل-.
(1) أخرجه أحمد (6/ 325)، وصححه شعيب الأرنؤوط.
(2) أخرجه أحمد (2/ 117)، وحسنه الألباني (3493) في "صحيح الجامع".

----------

